# NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

On our 15,000 acre low fence lease We recently switched to the new Double Down Protein custom blend fron Dilley Feed & Grain in Dilley Tx and so far we are super impressed. I have literally watched deer walk over a pile of corn and hit the protein feeder which is unreal. We decided to switch because of a recommendation from the from the Holden Pasture on the Nunley Chittim. We were so impressed with their results that we had to take a trip to their ranch and see for our selves and after two days of hunting I was convinced we needed to try this new blend. When it comes to whitetail management I feel protein is the key so even after see'ing the Holden pastures results I still did my homework and researched the blend. I found that the uniqueness of this blend is that it uses a blend of cottonseed meal and peanuts, which really caught my attention because the number one recommended feed post rut that every biologist I have talked to is cotton seed and I know that whitetails love peanuts and that they are loaded with the fat protein and minerals a deer needs. You can literally see and smell the difference in this blend when you compare it to other premium blends.


----------



## Viking48

Sounds interesting - do you know cost / 50 pound bag?


----------



## Main Frame 8

Viking48 said:


> Sounds interesting - do you know cost / 50 pound bag?


 I would suggest a call to the supplier and get a quote, based on the volume you need. It will vary, depending on how much you want, you picking it up, them delivering, etc.


----------



## jgale

I know how you feel! I was born and raised in South Tx. and we have been feeding protein here at our high fenced family ranch in San Antonio for 10+ years. We've introduced genetics, culled the inferior bucks, let them get old, tried to do everything right, and still something was missing. I was fortunate enough to be able to hunt the Nunley Chittim the past 2 years as guest with my son and this was my first year as a full lease member. After seeing how healthy and how much these deer blew up I think we finally figured out what's missing at our place. Like you I watched deer after deer eating corn till the protein feeder went off and they made a B line straight to the protein. I would even tell guests with me to watch what happened when the protein feeder went off because it was so common. You should see some of the bucks that don't get posted here :wink: One of the best parts of the lease was after the hunt watching each others videos and seeing several different hunts condensed into a few minutes. 

I wish Brett would post a pic of this stuff when it's wet in your hand. It's oily and you can feel the consistency and the fat in it. The Lyssy and Eckel feed we were using doesn't do that and it's more like a powder. Can't wait to see what our deer do next year on this stuff! I just looked at Los Cuernos deer contest and the results were impressive to say the least!


----------



## broadonrod

Very nice fellas! The cost is very reasonable considering what's put into the feed.. What feed has about 1000 lbs. of cottonseed meal and peanuts per ton? The 20% tags on the side of most feed sacks are more of a sales pitch than anything IMHO. Simple is simple...There are no rice hull and alfalfa fillers taking up space in the Double Down protein pellets! There is no in season, off season , rut season different blends! It stays consistent every time you buy it all year ... That's important to us! Why mess with a wild deers diet on or off season they eat what they want to eat. The fiber is cut down on the Double Down feed, there is plenty of fiber in natural foriage, again my opinion. Why would DF&G waist space in the protien pellets when the deer have natural fiber available? Comparing this custom feed with mass produced feeds price wise is very cost competitive. You get what you pay for.. Finding a feed that have these components and minerals at this cost are not likely. Finding a feed the deer like as much as the Double Down deer supliment is even more unlikely! Forget the labeles and look at the results... Big deer are raised on cotton seed and giant bucks are raised on peanuts. That's why we feed Double Down deer protein, and they love it here on the Numley Chittim. 

I think DF&G has this feed priced over the counter at 12.40 or 12.60 a bag I'm not sure. I'm going to get Jason with DF&G to join 2cool . He is super cool and the guy you need to talk to about the NEW Double Down deer feed. 

From what I understand over 500,000 acres of south Texas has or is planning to make the change already to Double Down feed. 

Jason... I'll post a picture of this stuff in my hand as you requested shortly. 

Thanks guys for the replies about the feed. We love it!!!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> I know how you feel! I was born and raised in South Tx. and we have been feeding protein here at our high fenced family ranch in San Antonio for 10+ years. We've introduced genetics, culled the inferior bucks, let them get old, tried to do everything right, and still something was missing. I was fortunate enough to be able to hunt the Nunley Chittim the past 2 years as guest with my son and this was my first year as a full lease member. After seeing how healthy and how much these deer blew up I think we finally figured out what's missing at our place. Like you I watched deer after deer eating corn till the protein feeder went off and they made a B line straight to the protein. I would even tell guests with me to watch what happened when the protein feeder went off because it was so common. You should see some of the bucks that don't get posted here :wink: One of the best parts of the lease was after the hunt watching each others videos and seeing several different hunts condensed into a few minutes.
> 
> I wish Brett would post a pic of this stuff when it's wet in your hand. It's oily and you can feel the consistency and the fat in it. The Lyssy and Eckel feed we were using doesn't do that and it's more like a powder. Can't wait to see what our deer do next year on this stuff! I just looked at Los Cuernos deer contest and the results were impressive to say the least!


Here is a pic of the Double Down deer protein dry and after being wet in my hand. . You can see the peanuts and cottonseed .. 
Can't wait until next season already 





























In my opinion it's the best deer supplement feed period. Can't wait to see our bucks next year after another season on the double down feed.

Jimmy it was a pleasure meeting you. Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply said thanks for the post!
























There are 3 distributors now. One in Dilley, one in Carrizo Springs and one in ElCampo. I'll get them posted on here soon. There are others that have emailed about becoming distributors and working out details on delivery this week for the Double Down deer feed in the hill country.


----------



## jtburf

We are going to try it out on our place in the Hill Country, it is really not that much higher priced than other proteins.

John


----------



## Swampus

Brett
Let me know if Bode in the Hill Country wants to carry it..................I "May" know some one who wants to use it!!

16--20 tons at a time.............:texasflag

swamp


----------



## CHARLIE

Interesting but kinda costly. Thing with more sales it may come down ?


----------



## Profish00

Yall making me hungry


----------



## rut-ro

Who carries it in El Campo?


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Brett
> Let me know if Bode in the Hill Country wants to carry it..................I "May" know some one who wants to use it!!
> 
> 16--20 tons at a time.............:texasflag
> 
> swamp


Will do! Thanks..


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> Interesting but kinda costly. Thing with more sales it may come down ?


Charlie with the components put into the Double Down deer protein I can't imagine it being any cheaper than it is. I was paying more than the over the counter price for feed last year. There have been no corners cut trying to save money building this feed in my opinion. This stuff is loaded. I really don't know how they were able to make and sell it for the price they have it at. Another distributer out of SanAntonio just made contact about carrying the New Double Down feed. 'll get the names of all the dealers up soon as they are confirmed with DF&G Wildlife Supply.

As far as pricing Jason at DF&G is the guy to talk to. If anyone would like to talk to me about our feed program just email me at [email protected] and leave a return number to call back. I'll be glad to give our insight on our feed program.

Jason at DF&G can be reached at (830) 965-3460

Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Who carries it in El Campo?


Working with these guys now and hope to have another 10 -20 tons of Double Down feed at their store this week in ElCampo.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I used purina antlermax before I switched to Double Down and the price is about the same. I don't mind paying a few extra cents a bag for a product that is of better quality and doesn't have cheap fillers. It's nice for me to be able to talk to the guys at Dilley Feed and grain and discuss all the ingredients first hand. I've introduced the feed to other members on my lease and they all are happy with the feed and made the switch. I'm very confident that if anyone gives this feed a chance they won't be disappointed.


----------



## CHARLIE

I would like to learn more about it. I understand % of protien and how much a deer can actually digest. I am assuming that the ingrediants in the new stuff for some reason actually benefit the animal somehow other than just % of protein. Yes am interested.

Brett
When did yall start using it ?


----------



## Viking48

Price isn't bad compared to others. May have to give it a try. Any idea if you are going to set anyone up in the Mason/Junction area?


----------



## BigPig069

I would love to see a distributor in the Beeville, George West Area, is there anything in the works around there?


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> I would like to learn more about it. I understand % of protien and how much a deer can actually digest. I am assuming that the ingrediants in the new stuff for some reason actually benefit the animal somehow other than just % of protein. Yes am interested.
> 
> Brett
> When did yall start using it ?


Charlie we fed L&E for a while, tried Record Rack for a year or 2, tried AntlerMax a season and fed a little of the Los Cazadores stuff in a few feeders one year. We used a few other feeds as well including cottonseed. 
We have always been looking for something "better" like most serious hunters in South Texas have. DF&Gs feed is what we kept going back to. We have used DF&Gs feed off and on for a several years now.. Last year we really got serious about the blend and ask it be made strictly for us and set down with them ironing it out several times. We worked on the feed with them from the minerals and vitamin pack to the cottonseed and peanut blends. We ask to take out the cheap "fillers" and pack the feed full of more minerals, cottonseed meal and ask them to quadruple the peanuts. They told me it was falling apart and would not pelletize. They called me and said they had the feed holding together great! There was a few ingredients added that we think make the deer crazy about the feed  to a sure our deer would eat the heck out of it and THEY DO! I have never seen our deer so addicted to anything.. The ingredients in the feed I think is one of a kind and would be heart broken if it was no longer available! What we have seen happen here over the past couple of seasons has blown our minds. 
Last year to fully test the feed in our own minds we took the gamble on about 85% of the ranch and fed no cottonseed.. That was a tough decision to try out. I think we only had around 9" of rain here on the ranch and the deer hit the feed very hard. We saw some bucks add 40-65" last season. Overall We think the feed put on lots of inches, lots of body weight and our deer appear to have less breakage this season after an incredible hard rut. We have thanked DF&G several times for making this deer protein blend for us. I think it is the best feed ever made in my opinion and we are adding even more feeders this year between stands. The feed is a custom blend so it comes very fresh and has a smell all of its own IMO. It has held together very well even being blown in the feeders. We had very little dust compared to other feeds we have used and the Double Down feed is all we ever plan on feeding again.

I feel if we have a problem growing big deer now we need to look at our management program and not the feed we are using. The Double Down feed has us pretty excited and has taken the thought of what to feed out of our plan. We added some cotton seed back to the pasture this week. Our deer like it too but we saw no difference with or without cotton seed this past season..

I hope to see others have the same results and opinion we have on the feed soon.

Give me a shout any time Charlie.

Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

BigPig069 said:


> I would love to see a distributor in the Beeville, George West Area, is there anything in the works around there?


Yes there is.. I'll be posting the other distributors very soon. Thanks!


----------



## CHARLIE

Brett

Thanks for the up date. What % of protein does the tag say ? Why does it have corn in it ? 
It really has no benefit other than maybe enticing the deer to eat it. Our deer love what we are feeding now. Dont have to mix with corn.Not trying to be hard to get along with just asking questions that come to mind. Why do you think it adds inches over the regular stuff available ?
About 17 % protein is about all that a deer can digest and do any good. Additional % is supposed to be a waste of money.


----------



## JeffJ

Just waiting on a dealer reasonably close to Dripping Springs...


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> Brett
> 
> Thanks for the up date. What % of protein does the tag say ? Why does it have corn in it ?
> It really has no benefit other than maybe enticing the deer to eat it. Our deer love what we are feeding now. Dont have to mix with corn.Not trying to be hard to get along with just asking questions that come to mind. Why do you think it adds inches over the regular stuff available ?
> About 17 % protein is about all that a deer can digest and do any good. Additional % is supposed to be a waste of money.


These are good questions Charlie... 
Most supplemental feeds we have used all have had corn. The deer like it and we feed it all season. The more they like the feed, the more they eat and the bigger they are getting. In a but shell there is only so much heat you can put into the feed before it is to hot if that makes since. Why not put what the deer crave in the feed instead of rice hulls that are used as a filler for many other supplement feeds. I guess I'm thinking why not give them a little corn instead of the rice hulls.. The other products in the feed are what makes it IMO without going into to much detail about exactly what's in the feed. 
I'm no biologist for sure but I have spent about 1400 days watching the deer on this ranch alone since we have had it. I really don't know what to think about all I have read about raising big deer. Some say they peek at 5-6-7... 8-9-10 and older. Some say they digest 16-17-18 -20 -22% who really knows... I do know for sure that "Much" of what I have read about deer from many different experienced sources is false! Very false! 
I have see many ranches raise big deer on cottonseed. I have seen the giant bucks that have come from around peanut farms... I have seen what our deer have done on DF&Gs mineral packs with there other feeds. We put it all together and that's the Double Down feed ï¸.. The feed is not magic .. It's not going to turn impatient hunters 100" 3 year olds into 200" deer in a year. But... It is the first feed we have ever seen or used here on the Nunley Chittim Ranch that has my hunters and my self so excited we can't wait for our deers horns to fall off and start growing again....

That being said I quit reading all the 16% 20% this and that and all the labels ... To me they are sakes pitches to follow everything everyone reads. I'm not saying I'm right about anything here.. It's just my opinion for what it's worth.. Out of the estimated 1400 days I have watched the bucks here on the Nunley Chittim a Ranch. I have never seen them in as good of shape as they are in now. I have never seen the deers antlers with so many kickers and droptines " trash"... I have never seen the bucks here with as much mass as they have shown this year. 
The bucks main beams are almost ridicules IMO. 
Why do I think the deer put all this on this year?

The feed? These bucks lived at these feed stations.. I don't know what % of this or that did what honestly but I know this feed is full of what I want them eating!

Here are a couple of examples and I won't be changing anything in our feed blend.

Last year top picture the rest are this years pics after eating Double Down Deer protein. 
Last years pic.









This years pics.

















Another last year pic. 















This years pics























I'll post several more examples of why I think the Double Down feed is the best deer feed we have ever used.


----------



## broadonrod

Before









After


----------



## broadonrod

Before Double Down deer feed









After using Double Down deer feed


----------



## broadonrod

Before Double Down 










After feeding Double Down


----------



## bigfishtx

I talked to Jason a couple of days ago and he didn't know about a dealer in EL Campo.

Cost is $508 a ton at the store in dilley.


----------



## CHARLIE

Brett

Again thanks for your input and it does matter to me what you think and how you feell about a product. Certainly willing to try when the prices come down. (hopefully). some of us folks do have a budget LOL. If they get something going around George West we will give it a try. We already have our protein feeders up and running. I will have to look into the analysis of the new stuff. If you have a tag put it up on the board for me to look at. Also good stuff is great for the doe too. Its tough on them raising fawn. Good feed is a must to have good fawn crops espcially during bad years. Lot of folks forget this. 

Thanks again.


----------



## artys_only

Tagging in !


----------



## CHARLIE

Artys only

Rub some of that stuff on you gun and you can shoot 1200 yards not just 600 LOL


----------



## Gearman

Ok here is a question for you Brett, 200 acres on a river bottom. We have a lot of traffic through our bottom, we don't feed protein because to be honest I am not sure we can keep the deer there long enough to see a protein Inpact on the deer. What has peeked my interest is how you mention the deer will walk over corn to get to it. I am almost thinking it would be worth a shot to try this blend and see if the deer like it so much they stay in the area more. We do have some pretty big deer we have watched for 3 years now and if we could get them hooked on this feed maybe we could get them to blow up. What do you think? Do you think if we put out 2 feed stations we could maybe hold some deer at them and get them hooked on this feed?


----------



## berto

Who are the elcampo dealers. ? Any in the Houston area


----------



## ksk

*Feed*



CHARLIE said:


> I would like to learn more about it. I understand % of protien and how much a deer can actually digest. I am assuming that the ingrediants in the new stuff for some reason actually benefit the animal somehow other than just % of protein. Yes am interested.
> 
> Brett
> When did yall start using it ?


I have the same thoughts as Charlie has from his posts.I'm not ready to jump on the band wagon yet.I feel it's too early in this feeds short history that it will ''throw out'' kickers and drops.Bret what you all are experiencing seem to be phenomenal.Your observations and pictures prove it. I feel many people spend too much money on to high percentage of protein and most comes out of the south side of their deer.I'm old school but always open to new technology when it comes to feed.I still feel if one has drops/kickers in their herd,it's due to genetics.I have a friend that is biologist and manages many south Texas ranches,I will ask him,and get back with his comments.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Ok here is a question for you Brett, 200 acres on a river bottom. We have a lot of traffic through our bottom, we don't feed protein because to be honest I am not sure we can keep the deer there long enough to see a protein Inpact on the deer. What has peeked my interest is how you mention the deer will walk over corn to get to it. I am almost thinking it would be worth a shot to try this blend and see if the deer like it so much they stay in the area more. We do have some pretty big deer we have watched for 3 years now and if we could get them hooked on this feed maybe we could get them to blow up. What do you think? Do you think if we put out 2 feed stations we could maybe hold some deer at them and get them hooked on this feed?


It's possible it could work but on 200 acres to attract a few more deer. I think your still going to have the deer travel to the neighboring ranches. Deer tend to not depend on supplemental feed as much in my experiences hunting heavily wooded, lush river bottom country. You might experiment with a feed station and see how it does. A gentleman from the Columbus Tx area just drive to Dilley and picked up 6 tons 2 weeks ago.. I'm going to look into haw his deer are hitting the Double Down feed.

Charlie as far as price I don't think you going to ever see deer rifles sold for the same price as BB guns or a BMW sold for the same price as a 10 speed bicycle ... I would just keep feeding what you are feeding if your happy with your results like we are. Nobody ever said hunting monster bucks in South Texas was cheep.. Kinda like fishing on a 61 Garlington Sportfishing boat, filling it full of $10,000.00 of fuel and then saying the ballyhoo and lures are to expensive.. We used to cut corners on our feed cost also not understanding the importance. Even fed goat feed in a pasture once. It just took us a while to figure out we where trying to save money in the wrong places to grow big bucks and suffered with disappointment wishing we would have done something better.. I've seen the bucks you have emailed me several times. You have some nice deer and personally I think or a few of the deer you emailed me in the pictures could be better on the Double Down.. Who knows maybe a better feed makes them bigger .. 
To be honest I strongly believe the DoubÅ‚e Down deer protein pellets have made an exceptional difference in our deer heard and antler growth as I said before.
It takes a good management plan and good group of hunters along with it to grow big deer. 
This feed or any other feed it also has to be fed as part of a plan in you management. If you run out and feed the deer for a month or 2 and say you are protein feeding it's going to do nothing IMO.. We have learned or think we have learned that consistently in the ingredients is important. We try to never let them run out of the feed and feed the same feed all year. Half A.. gets half the results in any part of a management plan IMO. Finding ways to cut corners growing deer has failed for us.. I could get feed for less money but it's probably less quality and we want big deer ..

Everyone is going to have an opinion but I like results..

Cottonseed and peanuts, almost a 1000 lbs a ton in the Double Down feed not to mention the DF&G mineral pack.. I'm going to keep feeding this ...


----------



## broadonrod

ksk said:


> I have the same thoughts as Charlie has from his posts.I'm not ready to jump on the band wagon yet.I feel it's too early in this feeds short history that it will ''throw out'' kickers and drops.Bret what you all are experiencing seem to be phenomenal.Your observations and pictures prove it. I feel many people spend too much money on to high percentage of protein and most comes out of the south side of their deer.I'm old school but always open to new technology when it comes to feed.I still feel if one has drops/kickers in their herd,it's due to genetics.I have a friend that is biologist and manages many south Texas ranches,I will ask him,and get back with his comments.


I would be curious to see how many 200" low fence bucks the biologist you are consulting has raised on 10-15000 acres in how many years? How many deer this year on his best property put on 40-65" with no introduced genetics? How many natural, wild, free range native does where weighed in at 110-127 lbs field dressed this season? How many of the bucks taken off his or her place field dressed 210-230 lbs. 
These would be my first questions not being sarcastic but these are results we have seen this season after feeding the Double Down deer feed. Our post rut bucks and does are in such good shape it's hard to believe.. 
Just saying.. Once again not being sarcastic but I have seen a lot happen here against many biologist recommendations but yet I learn from many of the hem each year new thoughts to put into our management plan.


----------



## ksk

*Feed*



broadonrod said:


> I would be curious to see how many 200" low fence bucks the biologist you are consulting has raised on 10-15000 acres in how many years? How many deer this year on his best property put on 40-65" with no introduced genetics? How many natural, wild, free range native does where weighed in at 110-127 lbs field dressed this season? How many of the bucks taken off his or her place field dressed 210-230 lbs.
> These would be my first questions not being sarcastic but these are results we have seen this season after feeding the Double Down deer feed. Our post rut bucks and does are in such good shape it's hard to believe..
> Just saying.. Once again not being sarcastic but I have seen a lot happen here against many biologist recommendations but yet I learn from many of the hem each year new thoughts to put into our management plan.


As you earlier stated,if one is satisfied with your results,continue to feed what you are feeding.I question just feeding just this product and producing the results you are having.You even said,the feed is only one part of our management plan.You must have a great management plan in place to see the results that you have.Also,you have the genetics in place to produce huge racks.To the average Joe,that hunts small acreage and cannot control what is crossing his fence lines,I think it would be a waste of their money feeding not only this product but any high dollar product.As for as my biologist friend,I would be willing to say that he has seen all the results that you stated.As soon as I hear from him,I will let you know and will pm you his name.I think it is unfair to him to put his name out on any forum with out his permission. Heck,if you have been in south Texas for many years,you probably know him.


----------



## whiskey1

I have 2 vacant billboards down south on 59 if anyone may be interested.


----------



## broadonrod

Also Charlie we are working on getting the feed to George West area now..DF&G will deliver out of Dilley but there will be freight involved. Give me a shout any time.. Hope you had a great season.. 

ElCampo should have 10-20 tons of Double Down protein delivered this week at Prasek's. 

Call first and ask for Mike Jr or Troy. 979-543-8312


----------



## broadonrod

Also Peggy's Circle V " Los Cuernos De Texas" is now selling the Double Down deer feed in Carrizo Springs. Once again call before you go. I think she sold out this past week. It is a Custom Feed but they make it daily as needed. They have never made us wait more than a day or 2..
Check out their deer contest at http://www.loscuernos.com/contest.html

http://www.loscuernos.com


----------



## grayson

Brett congrats on a great year with you deer. On the DD feed, when did you totally quit feeding cottonseed and start the new feed?


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> Brett congrats on a great year with you deer. On the DD feed, when did you totally quit feeding cottonseed and start the new feed?


Thanks! We quit feeding the cotton seed on about 85% of the ranch the season before. I wanted to see how the bucks would do with out it and just on the Double Down protein pellets. They love the cottonseed here also so it was a hard decision and a gamble in my mind. To me the more feed the better so we added some cottonseed back to feed locations through out the ranch where we took it from the year before. Grayson I once again don't think this stuff is "magic" but we are very convinced it has been a huge part of this years success and what really was amazing I said earlier in the thread is the deers horns seemed much harder and more mass than ever with a fraction of typical antler breakage this season.. Man I hope y'all ended up having a good one.. Brete sure speaks highly of you and your place.. 
The feed is not the cheapest but I am convinced it's the best deer feed we have used by far.

Give me a shout.. Thanks again Brett


----------



## Big Money

Brett, j

Just out of curiosity, do you have a financial stake in this feed?


----------



## broadonrod

I have not received a dime. I hope to eventually. It would sure help out on our feed bill! It's a great product IMO and they can't make it fast enough from what I'm hearing. I hope to at some point. It was created for our deer heard. As good as we think this stuff is and as much as I enjoy deer talk I'm hoping to be a big part of the Double Down feed in the future. 

I just has a gentleman leave the ranch a couple of hours ago that hunts a few miles behind us.. He is putting in his order tomorrow for 9 tons .. I have a passion for growing and hunting free range big deer. I hope to be a large part if it soon. That would be very cool.


----------



## Big Money

Cool! It seems like you are largely responsible for the success of this product! IMO, they should at a bare minimum give you an extreme discount on your purchases. I'm going to share the Nunley Chittim/Double Down story with a friend of mine who ranches around Carrizo Springs. It seem like an amazing product! Congrats on a great year, and I am looking forward to seeing the deer next year.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We quit feeding the cotton seed on about 85% of the ranch the season before. I wanted to see how the bucks would do with out it and just on the Double Down protein pellets. They love the cottonseed here also so it was a hard decision and a gamble in my mind. To me the more feed the better so we added some cottonseed back to feed locations through out the ranch where we took it from the year before. Grayson I once again don't think this stuff is "magic" but we are very convinced it has been a huge part of this years success and what really was amazing I said earlier in the thread is the deers horns seemed much harder and more mass than ever with a fraction of typical antler breakage this season.. Man I hope y'all ended up having a good one.. Brete sure speaks highly of you and your place..
> The feed is not the cheapest but I am convinced it's the best deer feed we have used by far.
> 
> Give me a shout.. Thanks again Brett


I know what it takes to grow big deer and you guys have done something right for sure. So just trying to get clear - you started the DD feed before this season? In other words your deer have been on it since before the start of this season?


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> I know what it takes to grow big deer and you guys have done something right for sure. So just trying to get clear - you started the DD feed before this season? In other words your deer have been on it since before the start of this season?


The feed mix was not named prior to this season it was just a mix we liked with out a name. The name was just put on it. The only difference in what the mix today is DF&G added more of what we felt were the best part. There is more peanuts and cottonseed in what you would order today. I ask them to add as much as they could with out the pellet breaking down.

We checked a feeder today that was topped off 3-4 days ago.. The deer are hammering it. I would guess its down 200 lbs.

Like I said earlier.. Give me ring Grayson. Ill pm you my number. I think you would like this stuff. With the bucks y'all are taking you may not want to switch but we love it.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Just got your pm and sent my number Grayson.


----------



## Conti

Where Is the closest dealer in the Houston area??


----------



## Screeminreel

Curious as to which method you have found to be best when using this? Are you primarily using the free flow feeders or dies this work as well from the motorized ones ?

I have a small place, but I feed protein about year round. I don't do it to get huge horns but it would be a plus if I got extra growth. I'm doing it for the reasons Charlie mentioned to try and help out with the fawns as well as hold a few deer on my place. While I don't have but 115 acres, I do actually have some resident deer which I have got to hold on the place by providing a 15 acre set aside that sees nothing but feeders and a 4 acre food plot. It isn't much but the dozen or so deer that call it home seem to like it. 

That said I also have a friend who has some awesome genetics on his place. There we DO have plenty of room to add in several feeders of either type, but I would rather buy once cry once which is why I am asking about them. I make my own motorized ones and could probably cobble up a decent free flow one as well, the last two worked out great until the cows got hold of them. 

Anyway I love the potential this seems to have and for as often as I put it out the price isn't overly counter productive. Least right now anyway.

Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

Screeminreel said:


> Curious as to which method you have found to be best when using this? Are you primarily using the free flow feeders or dies this work as well from the motorized ones ?
> 
> I have a small place, but I feed protein about year round. I don't do it to get huge horns but it would be a plus if I got extra growth. I'm doing it for the reasons Charlie mentioned to try and help out with the fawns as well as hold a few deer on my place. While I don't have but 115 acres, I do actually have some resident deer which I have got to hold on the place by providing a 15 acre set aside that sees nothing but feeders and a 4 acre food plot. It isn't much but the dozen or so deer that call it home seem to like it.
> 
> That said I also have a friend who has some awesome genetics on his place. There we DO have plenty of room to add in several feeders of either type, but I would rather buy once cry once which is why I am asking about them. I make my own motorized ones and could probably cobble up a decent free flow one as well, the last two worked out great until the cows got hold of them.
> 
> Anyway I love the potential this seems to have and for as often as I put it out the price isn't overly counter productive. Least right now anyway.
> 
> Thanks


We use free choice feeders because they feed the most and deer seem to travel further to feed when they can come on their own schedule. We use time release feeders to builds a pattern in our older bucks so we see them in daylight hours on portions of the ranch. I would recommend free choice for sure to better your deer heard. 
IMO feeding year round weather it be Double Down Deer Feed or any other brand you choose is VERY important. Why have your heard you work so hard to build suffer with out the vitamins, minerals and protein they desperately need at any time of the year .. Especially during or after the rut. Coming out of the rut healthy IMO makes a lot of difference and starting your feed after the rut makes no since to me at all. We pile the feed on when I hear many others shut it off.. The amount of nutrition the deer get in the winter I think is very important with or with out this feed. Like I said though in this entire thread my comments are strictly my opinion.. I'm surely not a Biologist but I do get the opportunity and have been fortunate enough to watch deer an average of over 100 days a year for the last 13 years just on the Nunley Chittim Ranch.. 
As far as cost coming down on this feed I seriously doubt it. Unless the bottom falls out of the price on peanuts and cottonseed its probably going to hold right in the range its at now. The mineral package in this feed is not cheap either... Saving a dollar or 2 a bag was not in our plan when we started working with DF&G wildlife Supply on mixing this stuff up.. Big Deer and Big Antlers is what we had them focus on.. There are lots of ways to save money on feed ( We used to do it) but I like this one for some reason"







.. I learned a long time ago as old school and hard headed as I am sometimes NEW is better.. I can't believe I just typed that LOL.. I would also say the rate the orders are coming in on the NEW CUSTOM "DOUBLE DOWN DEER FEED" that DF&G has it priced right where it needs to be... I guess they could chop out 600-700 lbs a ton of cottonseed and peanuts per ton and get it priced pretty cheap lol.. I think you get what you pay for and in this case in my opinion your getting more than your moneys worth compared to the brands we have used in the past ... Raising big deer is all about effort you put into it feed, management, age and so on.. The cheapest routs and ranches that do it half way usually will not be seen in the winners circle at the years end. Once again I'm no biologist and I don't make this stuff " Double Down deer protein" but we definitely don't plan on changing feeds unless its not available any longer and I don't think that going to happen. 
As hard as we work to build our heard and raise big deer I wouldn't be feeding Double Down deer feed on the Holden Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch if I didn't believe it is better than any other deer supplement feed- proteins.. If one comes out better Ill switch.. 
Not saying its best just saying we think its the best deer feed period.
*Many here on the site know me and have been on the ranch over the years here and there. *
*How many of y'all think I'm going to feed something on this ranch I honestly don't think is the best and going to make the best deer? *
*My opinion its half @ss or its perfect there is no in-between. and I'm feeding this until the make it better ..If they can . *

I want every inch of horn I can get to grow on our bucks .. Young and Old.. and I want our deer to live 3-6 years longer than most ranches I talk to so our genetics never decline being a deer lease we need more deer to keep members and guest happy. ..I'm feeding Double Down again







..


----------



## bigfishtx

You say there is more cottonsed and peanuts, the protein is shown as 20%, so, it can not have more than half cottonseed. How did you decide what was the good stuff to add? Did you have a lab run the test, and recommend the changes to what you were already feeding? Why would you change it if you were having so much luck with it?


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Like I said in earlier posts, I have been feeding the DD feed for a couple of months now and the deer are hammering it! If you are looking to save money this feed might not be right for you because the deer are going to eat the heck out of it and you will be filling your feeders more than u have with previous feeds IMO. I've fed every brand of feed I could find before I started on the double D. I feel now that I can take the feed part of the management plan and focus on other important aspects. Im not looking for a miracle feed but I'm tired of switching from feed to feed wondering which is better. I feel that I have finally found a feed in DD that the deer want and will give me the results I'm looking for. I can't wait for the buck to drop their antlers and get the growing season under way.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> You say there is more cottonsed and peanuts, the protein is shown as 20%, so, it can not have more than half cottonseed. How did you decide what was the good stuff to add? Did you have a lab run the test, and recommend the changes to what you were already feeding? Why would you change it if you were having so much luck with it?


I don't think you would have anything good to say if they put golden bricks in the feeders lol..


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Like I said in earlier posts, I have been feeding the DD feed for a couple of months now and the deer are hammering it! If you are looking to save money this feed might not be right for you because the deer are going to eat the heck out of it and you will be filling your feeders more than u have with previous feeds IMO. I've fed every brand of feed I could find before I started on the double D. I feel now that I can take the feed part of the management plan and focus on other important aspects. Im not looking for a miracle feed but I'm tired of switching from feed to feed wondering which is better. I feel that I have finally found a feed in DD that the deer want and will give me the results I'm looking for. I can't wait for the buck to drop their antlers and get the growing season under way.


 Glad you fellas are liking the feed. 
I have been on the phone talking about the feed every since you started this thread.. Several folks are saying the same.. The deer seem to really like the Double Down over anything we have fed also.. Jason and the folks at DF&G have really been a pleasure to deal with.. Their deliveries have been on the spot for us.. I'm hearing the same from others also.. Great folks over their..


----------



## el pescado

I visited with Brett at the Nunley Chittam several months back to see first hand on how his deer were doing on this Double Down protein feed after the last few years drought. After spending hours and hours observing the deer herd I'm totally convinced that Double Down is the feed to use if you want your deer to capitalize on your investment of feeding protein feed. We've been feeding L.E. for the last two years and before that we feed Purina for three years. After seeing a dramatic jump in the deer herds health we made a decision and changed to Double Down feed. Not only do the Bucks get better head gear on this feed but the ladies stay healthy through out the year and that results into a better fawn crop. I'm pretty sure year after year of feeding Double Down this is going to make a BIG difference in the overall herd. Anyways I just wanted to get on here and give my two cents and reassure everyone that Brett isn't blowing smoke and that this Double Down Feed is legit!! Ya'll have a great day.

BL


----------



## Conti

Houston area dealer???


----------



## old 37

I think they said Praseks is getting some.


----------



## B&C

We're looking forward to working with DF&G on our 1st feeder fill of the year. We have it scheduled very soon, weather permitting. I believe the rut recovery time is key to year over year antler improvement. It will be hard to find a herd in as good of shape as Brett's. The fat on his deer this year was was amazing and it was drought year! Cost is obviously a consideration for most of us and DF&G's feeds are comparable to other high quality protein providers. If we can grow deer (quality and quantity!)like the one's on the Nunley Chittim, it's WORTH IT!


----------



## bigfishtx

broadonrod said:


> I don't think you would have anything good to say if they put golden bricks in the feeders lol..


Why do you say that? I am just asking a valid question before spending 20,000 dollars on your feed. I ask the same questions every time I change a feed ration for my deer or cattle. I have never had a dealer get mad.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Why do you say that? I am just asking a valid question before spending 20,000 dollars on your feed. I ask the same questions every time I change a feed ration for my deer or cattle. I have never had a dealer get mad.


I'm not a dealer... I'm a hunter sharing a product we have been success with just like everything else. I hope to be part of this feed business. After working with the folks at DF&G. I hope and am looking forward to it eventually. I am not a scientist nor a biologist and as I have stated you can contact Jason at DF&G with any questions about the product. I have told you and have given you information to talk to the dealers that make the feed through PMs and on here. You have received their telephone number.. I believe you have spoke with them as well. I have a feeling you may even be tied in with another feed company or something. 
I simply like the results of the feed and I like what has been put into the feed that separates it from other brands. I especially like the results.

I talk on here about success stories and share them with others much as I do on the fishing forum.

I'm not on here for a debate.. I don't know what's exactly is in the mineral package DF&G puts in the feed. I'm telling you as a hunter we watched our deer explode on it!

Once again you will have to ask the manufacture what is in it other than a bunch of Cottonseed meal and Peanuts.. I seriously doubt they will tell you. If I knew I wouldn't .. After our typed out conversations and your plugging or mildly rude comments that seam to haunt threads I start I seriously doubt you are going to feed this stuff anyway.

Pick up the phone grasshopper and possibly grasp the answers you so desperately seek great internet warrior! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

el pescado said:


> I visited with Brett at the Nunley Chittam several months back to see first hand on how his deer were doing on this Double Down protein feed after the last few years drought. After spending hours and hours observing the deer herd I'm totally convinced that Double Down is the feed to use if you want your deer to capitalize on your investment of feeding protein feed. We've been feeding L.E. for the last two years and before that we feed Purina for three years. After seeing a dramatic jump in the deer herds health we made a decision and changed to Double Down feed. Not only do the Bucks get better head gear on this feed but the ladies stay healthy through out the year and that results into a better fawn crop. I'm pretty sure year after year of feeding Double Down this is going to make a BIG difference in the overall herd. Anyways I just wanted to get on here and give my two cents and reassure everyone that Brett isn't blowing smoke and that this Double Down Feed is legit!! Ya'll have a great day.
> 
> BL


Post some of those monsters you have on your ranch .. Don't let this guy fool ya.. He has some BIG deer. 
Thanks for the kind reply. I think your going to be super happy with your result! I am looking forward to seeing our bucks my self!

Thanks again! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

old 37 said:


> I think they said Praseks is getting some.


Yes.. They will be the closest to Houston for now.. They put in an order to day Jason told me.


----------



## rag3

Guys-

I wish I could add something knowledgable to this conversation when it pertains to deer feed, but I don't know a lot about it. I do know that Brett knows what he is doing.
What I can contribute, is 4 years experience on the Nunley-Chittim. What I saw this year was like nothing I have ever seen, and I have been hunting whitetail for 34 years. 

The growth we saw this year was unbelievable. I can't wait to see the antlers next year. The deer I shot this year was in the 170's last year, and would have been my best deer ever. I let him go one more year and It made me sick. We used the Double Down, and had a bad year rain wise. I didn't have high hopes for the season. 

When I went to set up my cameras in September and saw what my buck did, I couldn't believe it! He put on at least 20 inches in one year!(also gained about 30-40 lbs.)Great buck! 195!

Can't wait for next year. 


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> We're looking forward to working with DF&G on our 1st feeder fill of the year. We have it scheduled very soon, weather permitting. I believe the rut recovery time is key to year over year antler improvement. It will be hard to find a herd in as good of shape as Brett's. The fat on his deer this year was was amazing and it was drought year! Cost is obviously a consideration for most of us and DF&G's feeds are comparable to other high quality protein providers. If we can grow deer (quality and quantity!)like the one's on the Nunley Chittim, it's WORTH IT!


Glad to hear it! I think you will like it. 
I will say that year round feeding in my opinion will make a big difference. The deer hit the protein hard the last month. Good luck and looking forward to seeing your results. I hope it mirrors what we saw this season or better!


----------



## Closer

Im hunting on 75 acres in Luling. We set this place up over the summer and before that they never had running corn feeders much less any protein feeders. It took 4 months for the deer to consistently come to corn. I plan on feeding year round to get the deer to pattern up on my place and wanted to feed protein more as an attractant and if I got some health benefits for there deer even better. So far I have about 10 different deer that I know of and wanted to get them really coming in there when they needed something to eat. A decent hunt is seeing 2 deer per hunt. I do business in Dilley and picked up 100lbs of DD just to see what happened and put it in a gravity feeder. I put it in in late DEC with the expectation that the deer would not touch it since it took them so long to get on the corn. I came back a couple of weeks later to check on it and it was all gone. Then I bought 3 sacks and put it in, came back a week later and it was almost gone as well. I could not believe how hard the deer hit it especially when you consider that they have never been fed protein before, and it took them so long to get on the corn. Im not a big time South TX deer hunter, and I don't have a lot of experience with other brands of protein and I have been told that you have to mix it with corn to get them to eat it and introduce it to the herd. I just put it out straight with deer that have not had any protein in the past and they hammered it, I think that says a lot about how much the deer like it. Now I have to try and figure out how much they are going to eat on a monthly basis, this was never much of thought before. I have a baseline of what the deer looked like before any protein (120 inch deer is a giant), it will be interesting to see what the deer do with a full year of this stuff. We will find out, I know that the will eat it like crazy.


----------



## broadonrod

Closer said:


> Im hunting on 75 acres in Luling. We set this place up over the summer and before that they never had running corn feeders much less any protein feeders. It took 4 months for the deer to consistently come to corn. I plan on feeding year round to get the deer to pattern up on my place and wanted to feed protein more as an attractant and if I got some health benefits for there deer even better. So far I have about 10 different deer that I know of and wanted to get them really coming in there when they needed something to eat. A decent hunt is seeing 2 deer per hunt. I do business in Dilley and picked up 100lbs of DD just to see what happened and put it in a gravity feeder. I put it in in late DEC with the expectation that the deer would not touch it since it took them so long to get on the corn. I came back a couple of weeks later to check on it and it was all gone. Then I bought 3 sacks and put it in, came back a week later and it was almost gone as well. I could not believe how hard the deer hit it especially when you consider that they have never been fed protein before, and it took them so long to get on the corn. Im not a big time South TX deer hunter, and I don't have a lot of experience with other brands of protein and I have been told that you have to mix it with corn to get them to eat it and introduce it to the herd. I just put it out straight with deer that have not had any protein in the past and they hammered it, I think that says a lot about how much the deer like it. Now I have to try and figure out how much they are going to eat on a monthly basis, this was never much of thought before. I have a baseline of what the deer looked like before any protein (120 inch deer is a giant), it will be interesting to see what the deer do with a full year of this stuff. We will find out, I know that the will eat it like crazy.


Thanks for the reply! I'm glad to hear they are crushing it. We are hearing that a lot ..

Like I have said before it's not magic but on accession it seems that way lol. I hope your deer do well on it as ours have. 
One thing I also believe in is consistency! Same feed all the time. Never let them run out.. I could be wrong but I do believe in it. 
Just like a bird dog.. You don't want to feed your dog 7 days a week the same dry foods and them stop feeding him twice a week and change his diet to wet foods. We try and ... Never... Run out of feed ... I truly believe in consistency. Jason at DF&G said the Double Down deer feed will keep the same ingredients year round and not change up what it is made of to save money on cheap fillers like rice hulls.. I like that a lot! I hope you see a jump in your deer.. Looking forward to seeing the results. It doesn't creat miracles but it defiantly has done extremely well for us.

Here is an example I mentioned in another thread from this season but have not shown the actual jump yet.. Here is another buck that took a major jump about 30" this year.

Honestly I think many would shoot this 7 year old 9 point as a management buck.. Prob 145" at an estimated 8 years old.. Here he is last year. And this year.

Last year before....









This year after the NEW deer protein. 
Who knows.. A 7 year old 9 turned into a 14 point at 8 years old..










All of our bucks didn't do this but many did after we switched feeds!

Look at the main beams, tines, mass, forks, kickers and spread he added in one season! 
From a cull to a trophy!


----------



## bullman63

Brett & WCB, appreciate your sharing your experiences with this feed. And for your HRNCR live thread, obviously another great year on the ranch, it's a helluva great read sitting in the stand.

To the board, Does anyone using this feed have any exotics coming to it? I realize it may be too new to see antler growth differences, but I'm curious if the exotics are hitting it like the whitetail are?


----------



## broadonrod

bullman63 said:


> Brett & WCB, appreciate your sharing your experiences with this feed. And for your HRNCR live thread, obviously another great year on the ranch, it's a helluva great read sitting in the stand.
> 
> To the board, Does anyone using this feed have any exotics coming to it? I realize it may be too new to see antler growth differences, but I'm curious if the exotics are hitting it like the whitetail are?


DF&G just picked up an estimated 240 ton a year customer 20 miles somewhere north of Uvalde. He called me and said he picked up 12 bags last Thursday and his axis deer devoured it! I'll call him tomorrow and see if he will make a post on his experience. He looks at 2cool but I don't think he has posted here before .. He said he is swapping over to Double Down deer Protein.

Thanks for the kind words! 
Brett


----------



## Law Dog

Brett, 
Thanks for sharing this great Info on DD, I can't wait to start it at our new ranch in Beeville.. I have a small place, 135ac. Surrounding property's are all low fence, large ranches around me, and I actually have a lot of resident deer on my property. I'm planning on feeding corn year round, 6 ac winter food plot with a couple of protein feeders to supplement the deer. Now If I could only get the neighboring property's on the same plan everything would be great! Thanks again.


----------



## broadonrod

Law Dog said:


> Brett,
> Thanks for sharing this great Info on DD, I can't wait to start it at our new ranch in Beeville.. I have a small place, 135ac. Surrounding property's are all low fence, large ranches around me, and I actually have a lot of resident deer on my property. I'm planning on feeding corn year round, 6 ac winter food plot with a couple of protein feeders to supplement the deer. Now If I could only get the neighboring property's on the same plan everything would be great! Thanks again.


Sounds GREAT! Thanks for the reply! I hope it does as well for you! I know our deer love the Double Down Deer protein! I'm excited about next season already.. This one flew by to fast..

Good luck and let me know how they like it. I think you will be happy with the feed. Thanks again... Brett


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

Do you know if the locations selling DD feed are charging more that Jason does?

We will discuss with our local feed store about carrying it as right now we will have to go down to Dilley and get it.

Thanks,
John


----------



## el pescado

Post some of those monsters you have on your ranch .. Don't let this guy fool ya.. He has some BIG deer.

Thanks for the kind reply. I think your going to be super happy with your result! I am looking forward to seeing our bucks my self!

Thanks again! Brett

Here are a few pictures from this year, notice the mass on some of these deer. DOUBLE DOWN and letting them get old is definitely the key!!

BL


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Guys-
> 
> I wish I could add something knowledgable to this conversation when it pertains to deer feed, but I don't know a lot about it. I do know that Brett knows what he is doing.
> What I can contribute, is 4 years experience on the Nunley-Chittim. What I saw this year was like nothing I have ever seen, and I have been hunting whitetail for 34 years.
> 
> The growth we saw this year was unbelievable. I can't wait to see the antlers next year. The deer I shot this year was in the 170's last year, and would have been my best deer ever. I let him go one more year and It made me sick. We used the Double Down, and had a bad year rain wise. I didn't have high hopes for the season.
> 
> When I went to set up my cameras in September and saw what my buck did, I couldn't believe it! He put on at least 20 inches in one year!(also gained about 30-40 lbs.)Great buck! 195!
> 
> Can't wait for next year.
> 
> -Bob


Thanks Bob! I'm looking forward to next season as well! Give me a shout when your on this side of town.. 
I'm going through deer pics and videos now for the aging DVD.. Your Dad has some nice bucks on video! Just looking at his footage... I also have all the high photos of your buck and your dads buck Ill load on a flash drive for you..

Thanks again for the reply.. Brett

Here are just a few of pictures. I'm going through about 1000 of them lol.. 
Man I took a lot of pics this year.


----------



## old 37

I'll repeat myself, you sure are doing something right!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Protein- Nunley Chittim Ranch*



old 37 said:


> I'll repeat myself, you sure are doing something right!!!


Thanks! 
Here are a few more pictures from the season of some Low fence bucks on the Nunley Chittim. I just loaded 1842 pictures... Not all giant bucks but it was lots of fun trying to get them to pose. I will post more later Thanks again.. Brett

Also I talked with Mike Prasek Jr at PRASEK'S out of ElCampo today.. They have a shipment of Double Down deer protein scheduled to be delivered Friday.. *He said call first and ask for Mike Jr or Troy* to make sure they have enough before you drive out there.. They are now a distributer of the Double Down located right on HWY 59 in ElCampo. Here is their number again.

*PRASEK'S* *979-543-8312*


----------



## Law Dawg

So how old do you think he is and what would he score, I love these types of racks more than any


----------



## broadonrod

*Prasek's in ElCampo Texas selling Double Down Deer Feed*



Law Dawg said:


> So how old do you think he is and what would he score, I love these types of racks more than any


That buck is at least 11 or 12 years old. We have years of footage of him.. One year he had a double main beam on his left and a droptine on his right. that year he was about 25' wide and scored about 165-168.. that was his best rack ever. I don't know what he scores now.. We have just left him alone as an experiment to see how old he gets and if he pops again.. He is in great shape for his age we watched him breed a doe and fight this year.

He is a pretty cool buck even though he doesn't score well. We will just keep feeding him the Double Down and see what happens ..

If he does well next year he will prob. become a nice droptine management buck for someone.

I just heard it looks like Prasek's Double Down protein delivery is going to be tomorrow now.. Mike is pretty excited and said he is getting flooded with calls.. That's cool.. ..

Here are another couple of pics of some bucks from this past season.. Still going through them ..
Thanks Brett


----------



## BLUE CHIP

Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## RPitty

*Where can we pick up a load in Beeville ?*

We'll load a feeder and put next to the current protein and see what our bucks think.

Good discussion. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

RPitty said:


> We'll load a feeder and put next to the current protein and see what our bucks think.
> 
> Good discussion. Thanks


I did that. We used a leading protein brand that we had good success with and filled a 2000 lb feeder. Then approx 100-125 yards away we filled a 3000 lb feeder the next day with DF&Gs feed. In about 40 days the 2000 lb feeder with the brand of feed we were feeding before had about 3-400 lbs left in it. The DF&G feed we put in the 3000 lb feeder was empty enough we shook some into the tubes. 
I think you will find out the deer really hit the Double Down fast. I think there are several good brands of protein on the market and great bucks are raised on all of them with good management plans. We have taken good deer with almost every brand we have used, but I have never seen our deer hit protein better than this blend of DD and have never seen the deer over all look to be in such good shape not to mention their antlers as they are now.
Hope you like it. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

BLUE CHIP said:


> Thanks for the great pictures.


You bet! Great buck you got with your bow! Glad you ended up getting him!


----------



## awesum

Closer said:


> Im hunting on 75 acres in Luling. We set this place up over the summer and before that they never had running corn feeders much less any protein feeders. It took 4 months for the deer to consistently come to corn. I plan on feeding year round to get the deer to pattern up on my place and wanted to feed protein more as an attractant and if I got some health benefits for there deer even better. So far I have about 10 different deer that I know of and wanted to get them really coming in there when they needed something to eat. A decent hunt is seeing 2 deer per hunt. I do business in Dilley and picked up 100lbs of DD just to see what happened and put it in a gravity feeder. I put it in in late DEC with the expectation that the deer would not touch it since it took them so long to get on the corn. I came back a couple of weeks later to check on it and it was all gone. Then I bought 3 sacks and put it in, came back a week later and it was almost gone as well. I could not believe how hard the deer hit it especially when you consider that they have never been fed protein before, and it took them so long to get on the corn. Im not a big time South TX deer hunter, and I don't have a lot of experience with other brands of protein and I have been told that you have to mix it with corn to get them to eat it and introduce it to the herd. I just put it out straight with deer that have not had any protein in the past and they hammered it, I think that says a lot about how much the deer like it. Now I have to try and figure out how much they are going to eat on a monthly basis, this was never much of thought before. I have a baseline of what the deer looked like before any protein (120 inch deer is a giant), it will be interesting to see what the deer do with a full year of this stuff. We will find out, I know that the will eat it like crazy.


I'm glad you posted this because I live and hunt on 50 acres and was thinking about putting in a small (200 lb) gravity feeder and filling it with Double Down. I have a lot of deer and see some with potential so I would like to see what it does for my 'herd'.


----------



## rudytail10

Went by Praseks today and guess what I see. They were unloading there first shipment of the new Double Down Protein. I will be going in the morning to get a trailer load. Can't wait to see how our deer at the ranch do on this new feed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissingSTexas

Brett, if you don't mind bump this thread when you get info on the George West location. We've been using L & E for several years and I'm interested in giving this stuff a shot...


----------



## shallowrunner18

First customer at Prasek's Smokehouse for Double Down this morning. Gona give it a try. That a dangerous place to buy feed with all their our goods there.


----------



## tec

How much does a sack of this stuff cost?


----------



## broadonrod

tec said:


> How much does a sack of this stuff cost?


Price will very according to dealers. It is a custom feed and freight will come into play at different locations.

Here are some of the locations you can call for Double Down Deer Feed. They are working on more locations now. Hope to have several more soon.

http://monsterbuckfeed.com/Shop/dealers/


----------



## JMG_TX

Once this hits George west its on my way down south. I gonna try it even with my little little ranch.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Checked my game cam yesterday and had a buck that left my area come back home so to speak and got his head in the double down protein. He stayed in the protein pen for 3 hours and was eating the DD a good majority of that time. This buck has never been a protein head but is a nice 6 year old 160 class buck. I know some people might not believe me but it's true. I wouldn't of believed it myself if I didn't have the pics for proof. This was this bucks first time to try the DD and he obviously loved it and I couldn't be more excited. I'm loving this feed and hope it helps this big boy get bigger. Hope it works great for everyone else like it's working for me.


----------



## br549

Praseks wants $14.85 per bag. They were also charging sales tax which is not due on wildlife feed unless something changed recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMB

Any DD near San Antonio area??


----------



## Neverenough

Any plans to make this stuff available off I-10 any where for those of us hunting out west


----------



## MissingSTexas

br549 said:


> Praseks wants *$14.85* per bag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*My opinion*

From what I have found availability including freight that the distributers have to pay will cause price to very at different distributers locations.
This custom feed blend has proven its self in many ways. It is ranging from 12.60- 14.85 per bag. 
Seems extremely fair to me considering the products put into the feed and freight from the manufacture included. 
Brett Holden is using it on his deer lease. I personally am glad to see other distributers caring it and Brett sharing this incredible success with others. 
I'm sure those hundreds of lbs of peanuts and cottonseed meal are not near as cheap as rice hulls used in other brands. I think the Double Down deer protein speaks for its self. 
I don't have a problem letting the stores make a 1.00 a bag. Glad to see the feed on the market to the public!


----------



## broadonrod

JMG_TX said:


> Once this hits George west its on my way down south. I gonna try it even with my little little ranch.


 Ill post up info once I find out. Thanks


WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Checked my game cam yesterday and had a buck that left my area come back home so to speak and got his head in the double down protein. He stayed in the protein pen for 3 hours and was eating the DD a good majority of that time. This buck has never been a protein head but is a nice 6 year old 160 class buck. I know some people might not believe me but it's true. I wouldn't of believed it myself if I didn't have the pics for proof. This was this bucks first time to try the DD and he obviously loved it and I couldn't be more excited. I'm loving this feed and hope it helps this big boy get bigger. Hope it works great for everyone else like it's working for me.


I guess your seeing how much they like the Double Down deer feed. Thanks for the post!



TMB said:


> Any DD near San Antonio area??


 From what I am hearing there should be Double Down Deer Feed in the San Antoinio area soon. Ill post the dealers when I hear something.. Thanks!


Neverenough said:


> Any plans to make this stuff available off I-10 any where for those of us hunting out west


Yes.. its in the works now.. I will post up the locations as soon as I get the info.. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> From what I have found availability including freight that the distributers have to pay will cause price to very at different distributers locations.
> This custom feed blend has proven its self in many ways. It is ranging from 12.60- 14.85 per bag.
> Seems extremely fair to me considering the products put into the feed and freight from the manufacture included.
> Brett Holden is using it on his deer lease. I personally am glad to see other distributers caring it and Brett sharing this incredible success with others.
> I'm sure those hundreds of lbs of peanuts and cottonseed meal are not near as cheap as rice hulls used in other brands. I think the Double Down deer protein speaks for its self.
> I don't have a problem letting the stores make a 1.00 a bag. Glad to see the feed on the market to the public!


Thanks for the post. Brett


----------



## lowtide

They make great product and are good people. We have been feeding the RHR blend for the last 8 years after feeding other people's products 12 years prior. All I can say is our deer heard is better than ever, a lot more drop tine deer, longer beams, much more denser horns and huge body weights. We have seen multiple deer live in the 12 year range. We don't put our deer in contest but I can tell you that our trophy deer we shoot with bows only and they would have won just about every year several categories at all the big contest (Jason can attest). And no we have never bought, brought in, raised anything in pens. It is all native home grown deer on there feed.


----------



## thomas78

*Waiting for dealer west of San Antonio*

I think the results of the feed speak for themselves, the deer on the Holden Pasture are ridiculous! I have not seen to many other low fence ranches shooting 6 deer over 180" in a season. 
I am looking forward to it being available on I-10.


----------



## lowtide

thomas78 said:


> I think the results of the feed speak for themselves, the deer on the Holden Pasture are ridiculous! I have not seen to many other low fence ranches shooting 6 deer over 180" in a season.
> I am looking forward to it being available on I-10.


I'm just commenting as another ranch that feeds Dilley Feed and grows deer just as big.


----------



## broadonrod

thomas78 said:


> I think the results of the feed speak for themselves, the deer on the Holden Pasture are ridiculous! I have not seen to many other low fence ranches shooting 6 deer over 180" in a season.
> I am looking forward to it being available on I-10.


Thanks for the kind words! It was a great season. Getting bucks to their full potential in age and feeding them year round is a major part of our management plan. The New Double Down deer protein feed has just capped it off for us IMO. We now feel if our management plan fails we need to look at what we are doing wrong and not blame it on the feed .. Thanks again for the kind words!



lowtide said:


> I'm just commenting as another ranch that feeds Dilley Feed and grows deer just as big.


I agree! There are lots of good high and low fence ranches out there people don't hear about. It sounds like you have a good one you are also proud of. It's a lot of work for sure... I have used a couple of DF&Gs feeds in the past and loved the results. Great folks and great service! Jason has done a great job taking care of us. We love the New Feed also. When we had them make it our idea was more is better. It sure seems that way now. I like the bow hunting part of your post also. I just started again 3 years ago and it brought back the excitement in my hunts! Now we are about 50/50 on bow and gun hunters and we also are getting contest shy. We didn't even take our bucks this year to many of them we entered. A few of them are still fun but some have taken the fun out of it IMO. Congrats on your success!!!! Brett


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Having 9 tons delivered to my lease on Friday from Dilley. Delivery charge wasn't bad,even better split between a few members. Jason will take care of anything you might need.


----------



## br549

MissingSTexas said:


>


I am, and dont call me Shirley.

I am looking forward to using this feed but I'm going to wait till all our feeders are ready to be refilled and go directly to the source.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Having 9 tons delivered to my lease on Friday from Dilley. Delivery charge wasn't bad,even better split between a few members. Jason will take care of anything you might need.


Looking forward to getting our load of feed too.. We have 28 tons of Double Down deer protein being delivered the following weekend. I think Jason has a new delivery guy that is MUCH cheaper than it has been. I know one of the dealers received his delivery about half of what the first quote was. Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply said he has been working on getting another delivery truck also. They are shipping lots of feed! Glad to hear you have other lease members switching over with you..

I am going through season pictures a little at a time. Ill post some more later..

Here is a picture of the buck I took this year with my bow knocking out some Double Down deer feed. I had to turn the time release protein feeder off after several days of seeing him eating out of it to far to shoot with a bow. The second day I turned off the protein feeder he came in to the corn and I finally nailed him .. It took 43 hunts and over 25 days to get on this buck and I watched him grow for 6 years. He scored 190 at the deer contest as a typical 12 with a 25" inside spread. What a blast hunting this buck that became so illusive this season. I actually thought he was gone.. Brett


----------



## lowtide

Nothing like watching them grow up over the years and then finally having everything go right to put an arrow in him. Great looking deer! 

What feeder is that? I'm about to replace some of ours and have been asking some other land owners how there's have held up. Going to buy 15 in the 2000 lbs size range. Like what I have heard on the Outback's.


----------



## broadonrod

lowtide said:


> Nothing like watching them grow up over the years and then finally having everything go right to put an arrow in him. Great looking deer!
> 
> Thanks! That deer was a blast to hunt. There were times I about through me hands in the air! I about flipped when he came into bow range. I started thinking it wasn't going to happen. I videoed the shot with a trophy tool clamp from the blind window. We watched it today at my office. I was shaking the whole blind with excitement. He ran hit a tree them carried half the tree back into the road I stuck him in and fell in the road. That was my personal best typical buck. I have really enjoyed bow hunting these last 3 seasons.
> 
> What feeder is that? I'm about to replace some of ours and have been asking some other land owners how there's have held up. Going to buy 15 in the 2000 lbs size range. Like what I have heard on the Outback's.


That's a Lamco 800 lb feeder. We really like them and they have been very dependable. 
We have several. A couple of guys bought the 1500 lbers but I think after using them a couple of seasons I would prefer the 800s on the time release. The 1500 hold to much as a time release the way we use them. Every station we have also has a 2000-3000 free choice. We let the free choice run out sometimes and use time release to see the older bucks during hunting hours. Other than that I think the free choice does more for our heard. With the 800s our feed stays fresh.

When we bought the time release Lamco feeders they came out with an 18 wheeler load and assembled all of them at the ranch. We had them paint them also. Nothing but great things to say about our order, the delivery and the product. 
That was several years ago. They do back up on us a little during the rut sometimes if we don't turn the feed times down. I would recommend them. They have been good for us. 
Pm me your number If you have any questions about the 1500 verses the 800s.

Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Old Timer.. How long will bucks live on a good feed program? This old guy was still fighting and running does hard during the rut. :ac550:


----------



## lowtide

Thank you for the feeder info.


----------



## TxMarlin

I have been hunting in South Texas for over 25 years and have had the pleasure of seeing some great deer and great ranches. 4 years ago I had my first hunt on the Holden pasture deer lease and was amazed at the deer Brett and his group have managed and put hard work into. Last year when I went down I saw deer that were growing horns like I had never seen before. 150 plus deer stacked in like cord wood. I had the chance to see several bucks estimated to be 180-200 class B&C and in countable 150-170 class bucks and 5 bucks my self with droptines in my short visit to the ranch this year. Seeing these bucks adding the bone and inches from last year to this year was incredible! 

Thanks Brett for all the time you have spent with me and my family at the ranch over the last 4 years.


----------



## broadonrod

TxMarlin said:


> I have been hunting in South Texas for over 25 years and have had the pleasure of seeing some great deer and great ranches. 4 years ago I had my first hunt on the Holden pasture deer lease and was amazed at the deer Brett and his group have managed and put hard work into. Last year when I went down I saw deer that were growing horns like I had never seen before. 150 plus deer stacked in like cord wood. I had the chance to see several bucks estimated to be 180-200 class B&C and in countable 150-170 class bucks and 5 bucks my self with droptines in my short visit to the ranch this year. Seeing these bucks adding the bone and inches from last year to this year was incredible!
> 
> Thanks Brett for all the time you have spent with me and my family at the ranch over the last 4 years.


Thanks for the kind words my brother! It has been a pleasure having you and your family down at the ranch. Hope y'all make it again next season. 
We just checked a few feeders at the ranch and the deer are hitting the protein hard. Other ranches feeding the New Double Down deer protein are saying the same thing. I am very excited about next deer season already! Jason with DF&G Wildlife Supply said he has had a hard time keeping up with emails and phone calls about the new feed. They are shipping out a lot of it! 
I have talked with 4 different guys from 4 different counties over the weekend and they all said the deer are hitting the DD hard. I was glad to hear them so happy about the New feed. 
Thanks for the kind words once again! 
Brett


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Hadn't been at the lease in 10 days and when I left all four of my 2k pound atascosa feeders were full to the brim. I brought a ton of feed thinking that I will just top them off and that 2 thousand pounds would be enough for only being away for such a short amount of time. I was wrong. I had to buy another ton of Double Down from a buddy to get my feeders full enough so they don't run dry. Super impressed with the amount of feed I'm going through. My game cam pics are loaded with bucks and does hammering the Double Down. Going back to the lease again on Wednesday to build another feed pen and give the deer more of what they want. I've never had deer eat this much feed at this time of year.I'm pumped because the more they eat the better shape they will be in when they get ready to start growing their antlers again.


----------



## PortATrout

OK, I drank the KoolAid!! Have 10 tons coming this week and will let you know how the deer take to it. I had about 10 deer this year that were 170 to 190 class and are mature. If they put on 15" to 20" I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Bayduck

*Us too*

Picked up quite a bit less than 10 tons , but now have a feeder full right next to normal feed that was loaded a couple weeks ago.

Camera set to see how they like it .

We'll see


----------



## JMG_TX

Any word on George West feed store getting this? Would be great as all my feeders will be ready this week and would love to get some on the way to the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

*New Deer Protein Feed 2015*



JMG_TX said:


> Any word on George West feed store getting this? Would be great as all my feeders will be ready this week and would love to get some on the way to the ranch.


They are working on a dealer for the *Double Down Deer Feed* in George west and San Antonio now.. Not sure the names of the dealers yet. I need to ask Jason.. Ill find out and post it here as soon as I hear something. I know they have been super busy!
Thanks Brett

So far *Muy Grande Village in Freer* has the New Deer Protein call first to make sure all places have it in stock.* 361-394-5383.* Kenneth's at the Muy Grande's direct cell number is *361-207-2465.*

*Peggy's Circle V in Carrizo Springs* is a distributer of the New Double Down Deer Protein also. Their number is *830-876-5354.* Also call first before just picking up.. They are going through what they are getting pretty fast.

*Prasek's Hillje Smokehouse in ElCampo Tx.* is carrying the New Double Down Deer feed. Also call for availability.* 979-543-8312*

*Dilley Feed & Grain in Dilley Tx. has the New Double Down Deer Protein Pellets in Bulk and Bag. You can contact Jason at DF&G on his cell at 830-965-2460. *


----------



## B&C

*Feed Delivered Last Friday*

DF&G delivered and filled our feeders with 8 tons of feed last Friday. I'm going back down the next 3 weekends so I'll get an idea of the consumption rates and compare it with last year's numbers. The pasture is still green compared to last year but I expect they will eat more than last year. Saturday afternoon one of our bucks that eats his fair share was the 1st buck I witnessed eating it. It should be fun and I hope we can afford it!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Hadn't been at the lease in 10 days and when I left all four of my 2k pound atascosa feeders were full to the brim. I brought a ton of feed thinking that I will just top them off and that 2 thousand pounds would be enough for only being away for such a short amount of time. I was wrong. I had to buy another ton of Double Down from a buddy to get my feeders full enough so they don't run dry. Super impressed with the amount of feed I'm going through. My game cam pics are loaded with bucks and does hammering the Double Down. Going back to the lease again on Wednesday to build another feed pen and give the deer more of what they want. I've never had deer eat this much feed at this time of year.I'm pumped because the more they eat the better shape they will be in when they get ready to start growing their antlers again.


I kinda figured that would happen LOL.. The deer are hitting the protein hard at our place too. 


PortATrout said:


> OK, I drank the KoolAid!! Have 10 tons coming this week and will let you know how the deer take to it. I had about 10 deer this year that were 170 to 190 class and are mature. If they put on 15" to 20" I'll be very pleased.


 Glad to hear your giving it a shot... I think you will be very happy with the results. You have great bucks already.. I would love to see all our bucks put that many inches on too LOL.. Can't wait to see what your deer do on the new deer protein! Let us know how well they are hitting it when you check the feeders next run to the ranch. 
Thanks Brett



Bayduck said:


> Picked up quite a bit less than 10 tons , but now have a feeder full right next to normal feed that was loaded a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Camera set to see how they like it .
> 
> We'll see


We did that... I think you will be impressed with what the deer like more. 
I talked to a couple of guys this week that just changed over from 2 of the high end protein brands to the New Custom Double Down Deer Protein and they both said they were impressed on how fast they hit it and how much they ate compared to the regular manufactured blends they used in the past years. 
Glad to see you giving it a shot as well..

The faster you get it in the feeders the better the results IMO. This stuff is a supplement feed not a magic wand. We feed our deer all they want and do our best to never let them run out. Over the past 13 years on our deer lease we have never seen the results like we did last season even in a drought year. We only had about 9" of rain I think and feed very heavy last season.

The deer at our place love the feed and the inches this year have us 100% sold on the products put into the feed. If the bag said 10% or 40% I wouldn't change feeds now after using Double Down Deer Feed. I have said it before on here. If we fail raising big deer now we will not blame it on the feed it would be a problem we have else where in my opinion. I like what's in the feed and the results not what I read on the labels.. The lables all look the same to me ..

We noticed that the bucks on Game Camera every day eating the protein this year appeared to have the best antlers by far compared to the bucks on camera that just showed up every other day. This stood out pretty hard in our test for last season. My fathers 206" buck he took this year added an estimated 60 inches. Not all of our bucks did this that's for sure. BUT that buck was in more photos than any other buck we had at that feed location.

Same story with Bobs buck estimated to bounce from 170-195" in one season. He was the deer Bob had the most pictures of at the protein feeder.

John's 206 did the same thing.. First deer in and last deer to leave the feed station in most of his photos.

Mr. Gardners' 181 was estimated to be a 150 class 10 point last season and jumped an estimated 25-30" this year.. Again he was the deer at that location that seemed to be eating the most protein on camera..

I hope everyone has the same opinion and results on the new double Down Deer Feed.. I can't wait to hear how well the deer are hitting it from the guys just getting their first load..

All of this is just my opinion.. We love the feed..

Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Just a heads up. I talked to Jason at DF&G he ask me to post.

If you are planning like we are to go down and fill feeders soon. Call a day or 2 ahead of time to let them know you want the New Double Down deer feed. They are swamped with orders but keeping up without a problem. I think they just bagged about 50 tons to keep on hand for store pick ups but it is going out FAST!

He said a days notice will help out on large pick up orders. I think Peggy at Circle V in Carrizo Springs just received another 10 tons but she will also need a heads up he said. She is going through quite a bit also.

Looking forward to getting back down to the ranch and looking at some deer before the horns drop.

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> DF&G delivered and filled our feeders with 8 tons of feed last Friday. I'm going back down the next 3 weekends so I'll get an idea of the consumption rates and compare it with last year's numbers. The pasture is still green compared to last year but I expect they will eat more than last year. Saturday afternoon one of our bucks that eats his fair share was the 1st buck I witnessed eating it. It should be fun and I hope we can afford it!!


Looking forward to seeing how they hit it on your place. Keep us updated. We are going to check our feed again Wednesday.

I didn't even know DF&G fills the feeders for you. That's pretty cool. As many times as I have talked with Jason he has never mentioned that. 
Thanks for he post! 
Brett


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*2nd load*

We are on our second shipment. 11 tons on its way to la salle county for us. The first load is about gone!!


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*



CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> We are on our second shipment. 11 tons on its way to la salle county for us. The first load is about gone!!


Glad to hear they are hitting the feed!

We had DF&G deliver ours today... I'm headed down Thursday my self.

Here is a short video of DF&G Wildlife Supply loading us up with Double Down deer protein! They sure make it easy!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Good to see it in Freer. I picked up a couple thousand acres just outside Freer this year and will use it. Stay tuned....


----------



## JeffJ

REALLY need a hill country dealer...preferably in Johnson City and bulk...


----------



## SSST

JeffJ said:


> REALLY need a hill country dealer...preferably in Johnson City and bulk...


Yes, this would be great, go tell Odiorne's to get this stuff, lol.


----------



## yellowmouth2

x2


----------



## dbarham

SSST said:


> Yes, this would be great, go tell Odiorne's to get this stuff, lol.


X2!!!


----------



## broadonrod

I will call Jason tomorrow about that place. I just looked it up. Looks like a good location and several of y'all seem to do business there. 
Dilley Feed and Grain does have new bulk feed customers getting the DD around that area and I know they have been talking about a possible new dealer in SanAntonio. I'll bet they would like to do something in Johnston City. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks for the input. 
It's slowly but surely spreading around Texas. 
The Muy Grande just put in another big order in Freer. 
Peggy at Circle V just ordered another truck load of Double Down Deer Feed as well in Carrizo Springs. I talked to her today and she said they are getting a lot if request for it.
Kenny at the Muy Grande said he can't keep it in stock. 
Make sure if anyone is going by these places to call first. They are going through it fast. 
Jason at DF&G said they have no problem keeping up with orders but the dealers are getting 10-20 tons at a time and could run low at times. Muy Grande doubled their last order but still need to call first he said.

Thanks for all the positive post! The feedback helps thanks everyone!
Matt is at the ranch filling our feeders now I'm headed down in the morning. Looking forward to the camp fire a couple of evenings. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> I will call Jason tomorrow about that place. I just looked it up. Looks like a good location and several of y'all seem to do business there.
> Dilley Feed and Grain does have new bulk feed customers getting the DD around that area and I know they have been talking about a possible new dealer in SanAntonio. I'll bet they would like to do something in Johnston City. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks for the input.
> It's slowly but surely spreading around Texas.
> The Muy Grande just put in another big order in Freer.
> Peggy at Circle V just ordered another truck load of Double Down Deer Feed as well in Carrizo Springs. I talked to her today and she said they are getting a lot if request for it.
> Kenny at the Muy Grande said he can't keep it in stock.
> Make sure if anyone is going by these places to call first. They are going through it fast.
> Jason at DF&G said they have no problem keeping up with orders but the dealers are getting 10-20 tons at a time and could run low at times. Muy Grande doubled their last order but still need to call first he said.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive post! The feedback helps thanks everyone!
> Matt is at the ranch filling our feeders now I'm headed down in the morning. Looking forward to the camp fire a couple of evenings.
> Thanks Brett


Lochte in F burg also good spot


----------



## broadonrod

Rack Ranch said:


> Good to see it in Freer. I picked up a couple thousand acres just outside Freer this year and will use it. Stay tuned....


Thanks RR! Matt said the deer are hitting our feeders pretty hard. It's been about 30 days I guess and he said all the 2000 lb feeder so far were within a few lbs of dry and the 3000 lbs protein feeders had no more than 500 lbs in them. He said they saw several deer this evening. Can't wait to get back to the ranch a couple of days. Good to hear you found a new place! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Lochte in F burg also good spot


Great! I'll pass these names along to Jason in the morning that would be a great location! Thanks again!


----------



## bullman63

Any chance that this will be available in Junction for those of us further west? Would be close enough to service the guys in the Sonora area as well.


----------



## WTN

bullman63 said:


> Any chance that this will be available in Junction for those of us further west? Would be close enough to service the guys in the Sonora area as well.


Rafter W in Sonora would get me on board!


----------



## broadonrod

I talked to Jason he is working on getting a couple locations in these areas now.

Matt mentioned the deer were hitting the feed hard but really it's only in a couple of our "dryer" areas on the ranch. Most of our feed locations were not hit near as hard as we thought. Their is a lot of growth from all the light rains lately. I'm pretty surprised honestly how much feed we have left this month. Last year this time they ate twice as much feed! Seeing lots of deer riding around and even some corn is still on the ground he put out 2 days ago.. Here is a pic if the ground. This is usually just dirt.. It's green for this time of the year on our place for sure.


----------



## BigBuck

I don't care how good your feed is, it is hard to compete with that new growth. Hope we get some up Sonora/Rocksprings area, would love to try it.
Thanks for the updates.
BB


----------



## grayson

BigBuck said:


> I don't care how good your feed is, it is hard to compete with that new growth. Hope we get some up Sonora/Rocksprings area, would love to try it.
> Thanks for the updates.
> BB


you want natural browse over any protein. Protein carries its weight in drought years. When range conditions are good protein truly becomes a supplement.

If I had a choice I would have food plots over any supplemental feed. They will browse on a food plot for long periods of time and ingest way more protein than they ever will in a feed pen. Of course in South Texas food plots are not feasible unless you have irrigation and farm equipment.


----------



## BigPig069

Any word on a distributor around Beeville, Goliad, Refugio Area?


----------



## Viking48

Would love to see it at Mason Feed or somewhere in the Llano, Junction area.


----------



## broadonrod

BigBuck said:


> I don't care how good your feed is, it is hard to compete with that new growth. Hope we get some up Sonora/Rocksprings area, would love to try it.
> Thanks for the updates.
> BB


I agree... Can't beat natural brows.. 
Last year we estimated only having 9" of rain and the deer hit our feed hard. This run of feed we ended up feeding just over half what we fed the same month last year! 
Some of the he feed stations were hit hard and some were missing very little. Lots of new growth and the deer this evening were really eating more brush than anything. 
I kinda liked the half full feeders lol.. Less money spent ..



BigPig069 said:


> Any word on a distributor around Beeville, Goliad, Refugio Area?


Still haven't heard from Jason yet about that area.. I'll post up new distributors as he lets me know.. There have been a couple of more feed stores inquire about selling the Double Down he said but I think they are in the hill country. I'll find out for ya soon. Thanks!



Viking48 said:


> Would love to see it at Mason Feed or somewhere in the Llano, Junction area.


Great! I'll pass this on to DF&G I know they have shipped some bulk feed directly to the junction area from their store in Dilley. Hope they have a distributor there soon. 
Thanks for the reply!

Here are a couple pictures of us filling up feeders today. 
The new equipment sure has made it nice! Wish we would have done this years ago!

Thanks for the replies! Brett


----------



## awesum

I mentioned Double Down protein feed to the folks at the co-op in Orange Grove and they took the info down and said they would look into it.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Pleez!!!*

Johnson City, Fredburg, Rocksprings. LOTS of HC hunters go thru those towns. I am going to request Odiornes in JC begin stocking. Uvalde is another town that would be great. The Oasis.

Jimmy
Horseshoe Bay


----------



## broadonrod

Very cool guys! Thanks for the replies. 
Here is another South Texas update. It is greening up nice down here. The deer should be getting all they need with or without the protein this month. They are looking super healthy. We figure we fed about 9 tons less this month than we did on our last months fill. 13 tons less than we fed this month last year. Lots of green on the ground. 
Here is a pic from one of my stand. The year is starting off nice.


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic. Spring is coming. The deer have lots to eat right now besides the protein down south.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That brush is looking good, I guess spring has sprung. Going to the ranch tomorrow to check on things and see how much DD I've gone through. I'll post when I get back.


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> That brush is looking good, I guess spring has sprung. Going to the ranch tomorrow to check on things and see how much DD I've gone through. I'll post when I get back.


They have really cut back on ours this round. Our new locations we put up had barely been hit compared to the others and they ate about half what they did last month. Some feeders were knocked out and some were still pretty full. I think you said they hammered the DD on your place last month a few of other ranches said the same. This month was the lightest we have been hit in a long time. Looking forward to your feed back from Web Co. We did watch the deer at camp slam the protein while we were there. We averaged about 1500 lbs a station this trip. Usually they are empty.

On another note we did add 10 more stations last trip and took over 100 deer off this year.

Good luck. Let us know..

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Prasek's in ElCampo just received another 10 tons of the Double Down Deer Feed.


----------



## 25Bertram

Protein storage question to the pros:

I picked up 40 bags of DD in El Campo and filled my protein feeders in Rocksprings this past weekend. Had 12 bags left over that I stored in a dry locker but since I won't make it back to the ranch for another 6 weeks or so, will I have an issue with Weevils like corn that sits too long or they not like Protein?


----------



## JeffJ

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Johnson City, Fredburg, Rocksprings. LOTS of HC hunters go thru those towns. I am going to request Odiornes in JC begin stocking. Uvalde is another town that would be great. The Oasis.
> 
> Jimmy
> Horseshoe Bay


I sent Randy info on it late last week. Keep on him. I know he has a relationship with Purina but if we can get him enough business to move 15+ tons a month I bet he would look in to it. Im good for 1.5-2T month personally.


----------



## B&C

*Quick Update and Assistance Needed*

I pulled the trail camera cards for the 1st time in a while and I'm happy to report 4 of our better bucks from '13 that decided not to participate in our feed program last year are eating the new feed! To be fair, '13 was the 1st year these deer were introduced to protein. We have 5 additional mature bucks that have the potential but need a little kick to be trophies and hope they get on board soon. The remaining 5 bucks will not get in our pens, even with the gates open.....

The 4 bucks that just decided to start eating the feed were all down in score from '13. All of our bucks from '13 that ate protein were up in score this year.

The pasture is in full swing spring mode right now and I expect the consumption to stall a bit. I'll be measuring the feeders next weekend to get consumption rates and compare to last year.

On a different note.... Early Saturday morning we had an unauthorized visitor on the ranch. He was driving a 99'-06' GMC, 3/4 ton, extended cab(not 4 door), 4WD pickup. Dark blue, silver pin stripe, aluminum tool box in the back.... He did not stop when I waved at him, sped up to 60+ and exited the ranch before I could catch up to him or get a license number. He left the gate wide open on his way out. He entered the ranch using the oil field combo lock. We had a work over rig on the place a couple of weeks ago and there was lots of traffic associated with that. Someone obviously saw something they felt the need to return for..... This consumed most of the day on Saturday getting the oilfield, BP, etc involved and made for a pretty crappy day. Hopefully this was his 1st try and wont return...

If anyone knows someone in the Maverick County, Carrizo/La Pryor/Eagle Pass/Uvalde etc. that has a truck with that description please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Stxdeer Hound

Just put out 12 tons near Cotulla this past weekend looking forward to seeing how it works out. I could smell the minerals a lot stronger in it then the other feed I have been using. Was a little surprised at the amount of dust in the first buggy load but it got a lot better on the second one hope it flows good in the feeders


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Protein*



25Bertram said:


> Protein storage question to the pros:
> 
> I picked up 40 bags of DD in El Campo and filled my protein feeders in Rocksprings this past weekend. Had 12 bags left over that I stored in a dry locker but since I won't make it back to the ranch for another 6 weeks or so, will I have an issue with Weevils like corn that sits too long or they not like Protein?


I don't think so.. It get worse in the summer I think. We have not had any issues storing feed a month at a time and often on 40-45 day periods.. We have about 10 tons still in our overhead bin for our next feeding.
Our deer seemed to have really pulled back on eating the protein this month as I mentioned before.. Its pretty green down south. Good luck I think you will like the New DD Feed..

Brett

*Like "Double Down Deer Feed" on Face Book. Here is the link. *

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Double-Down-Deer-Feed/390215467803256*


----------



## broadonrod

Stxdeer Hound said:


> Just put out 12 tons near Cotulla this past weekend looking forward to seeing how it works out. I could smell the minerals a lot stronger in it then the other feed I have been using. Was a little surprised at the amount of dust in the first buggy load but it got a lot better on the second one hope it flows good in the feeders


I agree you can smell the difference. We had 3 different guys at the ranch this past weekend that are switching over to Double Down. One guy put the DD in his hands and rubbed them together.. You could see his hand was oily afterwords. The other stuff he had in his truck turned to dust with no oily residue.. 
I think your going to be impressed with the new deer feed. 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Just checked my feeders today after being away for 8 days. One of my feed pens went through 1500lbs. The rest went through about 500lbs. Looked at all the trail cam pics and it was all deer. Very few **** and bird pics. Ranch is just now starting to show signs of spring growth. Overall very happy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Just checked my feeders today after being away for 8 days. One of my feed pens went through 1500lbs. The rest went through about 500lbs. Looked at all the trail cam pics and it was all deer. Very few **** and bird pics. Ranch is just now starting to show signs of spring growth. Overall very happy.


That great! Glad to hear the deer are hitting it... 1500 lbs of protein in 8 days is pretty stong at one feed pen! 500lbs in 8 days is alot with it greening up the way it is!

DF&G Wildlife Supply is scheduled to be talking with a couple of more Double Down deer feed Dealers today in other areas. Ill post up the new locations as soon as I get the word. 
If anyone knows of a feed store interested in carrying the New DD Feed tell them to email me at.. [email protected] I know Jason is super busy keeping up with making the feed and orders this week so Ill answer any questions I can.. 
Here is another pre-season trail cam pic. Im going throught a couple of folders today and picking some out to keep to compare next years bucks.

Brett Holden


----------



## Conti

Please get it some where between SanAntonio and Uvalde. Preferably along hwy 90!!


----------



## deerchaser

Would be nice to get a dealer in Hebbronville or Zapata. Dial Hardware or Extreme farm and ranch are two places in Hebbronville that may be interested in carrying. Both are in Hebbronville.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Suppliment Feed*

Thanks for the replies. I will forward the request to Jason at DF&G. I talked to him yesterday and he said they have been slammed with orders and shipping bulk and bagged Double Down Deer feed daily. His latest orders came from LaSalle, Web and Dimmit co... Jason said he is going to talk to a dealer in the SanAntonio area today if he gets a chance but has had little spare time since the new feed came out.. I guess thats a good thing.. He sent me a picture of some of the cottonseed meal they just got in going into their next batch of feed. Ill post a picture of it in a few minutes. 
Here is a picture of a couple of nice bucks leaving the protein feeder and letting a couple youngsters have a bite ..

https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Bayduck

*I grabbed a couple bags to see*

what our deer would think. These 2 are the breeder bucks on 1,000 HF place. They could choose from 6 other 2 ton free choice feeders ( with our typical feed ) , but are choosing this 300# All Seasons with DD.

These guys are 3.5 yrs old. and hit the DD twice a day each.


----------



## B&C

*Quick Update*

I checked our feeders last weekend and have a few observations to report.

1. Overall consumption is about 15% higher than our peak last summer. 
2. The consumption rates were a little surprising based on golf course like conditions on the ranch. Everything is sprouting and the ground forbes are everywhere.
3. The feeder to feeder consistency is the best we've seen to date. We're seeing ~68% delta, highest to lowest consumption across all locations. Last year we saw up to 1300%..... This could change as the bucks continue to join bachelor groups and are not as spread out. 
4. The initial results are very encouraging. Trail camera pics show we have bucks standing around waiting for their turn and need more tubes.

I'll check them again in April and provide our observations.

-CC


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer Protein*



Bayduck said:


> what our deer would think. These 2 are the breeder bucks on 1,000 HF place. They could choose from 6 other 2 ton free choice feeders ( with our typical feed ) , but are choosing this 300# All Seasons with DD.
> 
> These guys are 3.5 yrs old. and hit the DD twice a day each.


 Those are some monsters!
Great to hear you deer are liking the DD.. Thanks for the post... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Post rut deer protein*



B&C said:


> I checked our feeders last weekend and have a few observations to report.
> 
> 1. Overall consumption is about 15% higher than our peak last summer.
> 2. The consumption rates were a little surprising based on golf course like conditions on the ranch. Everything is sprouting and the ground forbes are everywhere.
> 3. The feeder to feeder consistency is the best we've seen to date. We're seeing ~68% delta, highest to lowest consumption across all locations. Last year we saw up to 1300%..... This could change as the bucks continue to join bachelor groups and are not as spread out.
> 4. The initial results are very encouraging. Trail camera pics show we have bucks standing around waiting for their turn and need more tubes.
> 
> I'll check them again in April and provide our observations.
> 
> -CC


 Thanks for the post. Sounds like they are on it..
We have some guys going to the ranch tomorrow. Im looking forward to seeing how the deer hit our feeders in the bast week. Thanks Brett


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Deer are still hitting the protein pretty hard. They are also hitting the cottonseed really hard too. At the ranch now and looking at the radar and rain is on its way. I hope we get some good rain to get this brush growing. I want a combo of great rain with great double down feed to grow some big south Texas bucks.


----------



## Swampus

Brett --Bode Feed in our neck of the woods would be great--Good area hub and I want some bags to "sell" to Dad in presentation ........ur frickin pics sell it! Amazing Herd of Deer!! Just WOW!

Wish I had the cash to get on ur place.....but then the kidos would shoot my Quota every year! They won't let me shoot! Ha!

swamp


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Deer are still hitting the protein pretty hard. They are also hitting the cottonseed really hard too. At the ranch now and looking at the radar and rain is on its way. I hope we get some good rain to get this brush growing. I want a combo of great rain with great double down feed to grow some big south Texas bucks.


We got very little rain on our place as usual .. Looks like the rest of South Texas has been getting good rain.. Webb co. looks like it has had a lot the last couple of days.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Best Deer Feed- Cottonseed, Peanut and Mineral mix*



Swampus said:


> Brett --Bode Feed in our neck of the woods would be great--Good area hub and I want some bags to "sell" to Dad in presentation ........ur frickin pics sell it! Amazing Herd of Deer!! Just WOW!
> 
> Wish I had the cash to get on ur place.....but then the kidos would shoot my Quota every year! They won't let me shoot! Ha!
> 
> swamp


Thank you Sir! I like showing the results we are super proud of what has happened feeding this stuff.. Pictures say a lot and its much easier to show results than talk about it .. Ill pass the info on to Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply.. 
I don't know how many of y'all facebook... I don't my self so I thought I would share these pictures of some more before and after shots. These are being run almost daily on http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

I watch some face book pages but don't post my self.. Here are some results put together showing a few bucks over a season feeding the new Double Down Deer protein.
One picture shows the ground up cotton seed put into the feed. 
Thanks again Swampus! 
Brett Holden


----------



## S-3 ranch

*We rain*



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Deer are still hitting the protein pretty hard. They are also hitting the cottonseed really hard too. At the ranch now and looking at the radar and rain is on its way. I hope we get some good rain to get this brush growing. I want a combo of great rain with great double down feed to grow some big south Texas bucks.


One inch of rain at ranch buzz ! Time for more cs and dd ,


----------



## fishingcowboy

Any dealers up around Austin. I hunt in lomega lampass area


----------



## fishingcowboy

Pm me please with any dealers for this feed around austin


----------



## broadonrod

Closest to Austin would be Dilley Feed & Grain at this time. More distributers are coming aboard soon. Honestly DF&G Wildlife Supply has not had the time to get with other dealers so if you know a dealer in your area have them call Jason on his cell at (830) 965-3460.
They are pumping out the Double Down Deer Feed daily! I think Jason said they are shipping tons after tons from as far away as the Corpus area to the Junction area. One big order just went out to Columbus Tx. I talked to them yesterday and he is preparing another 100 tons this week. Peggy's Circle V in Carrizo Springs has 15 tons being delivered in the morning but I think it's already spoken for. 
Double Down Deer Protein Feed is a custom blend. They have had no problem with keeping up with the large orders and getting them delivered on time. With all the rush to get in on the NEW DEER FEED Jason is working on adding almost 500k in equipment to maintain the great customer service they have always provided to their hunters. I think around 50 tons went out this past week or do just around our place to neighboring ranches! 
You can get it now at Muy Grande Village in Freer, Prasek's Smoke House in ElCampo, Peggy's Circle V in Carrizo Springs and of course pick it up or have it delivered from DF&G Wildlife Supply in Dilley Tx. 
They hope to have a couple of hill country distributers soon but have had no time to get with them. 
All stores ask that you please call first to a sure they can fill your order. If not they can have it within a day or so. We just filled another 40 tons of protein on our lease last week. When you buy The Custom Double Down Feed it is very fresh usually one day out of the mill on bulk or large bagged deliveries. It doesn't sit around much and made to orders..

Check out Double Down Deer Feed on their Facebook page for updates, aging photos and before and after pictures of deer that have been on the feed a couple of seasons now. Thanks for the reply! Hope to have the Double Down Deer Feed at a dealer closer to you soon!

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of pics of bucks eating Double Down Deer Feed in the rain This past Sunday. David said they are hammering the feed pretty hard for as green as it is.


----------



## Swampus

Thanks Brett!


----------



## JMG_TX

Hopefully they get someone in the Hebbronville/George West area for the little guys lol. I'm ready to purchase ASAP.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Looks like WEBB county just got another good rain. Radar has been showing it since 9am. Hope everyone gets some of it!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Looks like WEBB county just got another good rain. Radar has been showing it since 9am. Hope everyone gets some of it!!


Looks like lots of South Texas had good rain. Once again it looks like it made a circle around us:/.. I watched the radar and you should have been nailed over in Web co. We could sure use it..

Here are a couple of more before and after pics. I'll post up more. They are being posted on Facebook daily.


----------



## broadonrod

Another before and after picture of deer from this past season feeding Double Down Deer Protein. We think it's the best supplement deer feed on the market! Contact Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply if you have any questions. His number is on the picture. 
With almost 1000 lbs of cotton seed and Peanuts blended into the protein pellet per ton not to mention the extreme mineral package this custom feed stands alone IMHO. We have never had results as we did this past season on the Holden Pasture deer lease. All of these bucks are low fence, free range deer. No deer brought in and no introduced genetics. We just feed them good  feel free to PM me also with any questions if I can't answer them I'll point you to Jason. Thanks Brett Holden

There dropping antlers now! It's time...


----------



## broadonrod

Another before and after example after changing protein. I'll be posting more examples here on this forum.


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck that did well last year on the New deer protein. 
https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Here is an old buck that also added some inches. This is showing an average cull buck that was left on the ranch just to see what he turned into after the New Feed. We left him again this year to see what happens..


----------



## S-3 ranch

You have no cattle on your place right ? Bret ? I see your feed pens and they would last 6 months with cow pushing on them like ours , I guess that helps on the feed bill


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Heading to the lease Wednesday to fill feeder. Can't wait to see exactly how much rain we got and how much the brush is growing. It was already getting green a week ago so it should be really good by now with the rain and a few days of sunshine.


----------



## broadonrod

Looking forward to see how they hit the feed since it's greened up down there. I think we are going to fill feeders this week also. 
Here is another buck that put on a few inches .. 
Not a monster but nice upper comer. 
https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Double down deer protein feed before and after buck of the day. 
This buck was a slick 9 point that became a beautiful young perfect 10 point frame last year. He also added a fork in his G-2. 
This buck added mass, main beam length, tine length, a G-4 and a split G-2 after feeding Double Down deer feed this 9 point became a nice young 11 point.

Visit www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Deer of the day. This nice 5x5 became 9x5 adding kickers, mass, beam length, tine length, and spread. 
Another Before and After.


----------



## emed

Brett- Your killing me...lol- I've been looking at nothing but a bunch of 1 horned bucks or bald bucks. Kind of like looking at girls in a dress when your used to looking at them in a Playboy. Thanks for the call back the other night, I'ver been sending these picks to the guys at our ranch and think we are going to switch and pick up a few tons in April and get started.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

It took 3 tons of double down to fill my protein feeders at 4 stand locations. It had been 3 weeks since I have filled feeders. Ranch looks amazing with all the rain we have had and storms are all around us as I type this post.


----------



## broadonrod

emed said:


> Brett- Your killing me...lol- I've been looking at nothing but a bunch of 1 horned bucks or bald bucks. Kind of like looking at girls in a dress when your used to looking at them in a Playboy. Thanks for the call back the other night, I'ver been sending these picks to the guys at our ranch and think we are going to switch and pick up a few tons in April and get started.


Thanks! Glad to hear y'all are going to give the Double Down a try.. As you can tell we are loving it! Like I said we have used many different brands and IMO I'm convinced this stuff has improved. our deer heard. We have noticed it seems like the bucks that are on camera at the protein feeders every day did much better than the bucks we only saw a couple of days a week. 
The peanuts are high in protein, the cottonseed is already ground up for easy digestion and the mineral pack put into this feed I think is the best on the market. I think feeding year round is also very important. The New feed as I have said before has taken the ???? out of our management plan about what to feed them. 
We have decided if the deer on our lease fail it's not the feed! I don't know how many evenings we have set around the camp fire wondering what to feed next season.. Now it's how can we get them to eat more.. I think y'all will like the feed. Let us know how they hit it once you get it in the feeders.. Thanks again! Brett



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> It took 3 tons of double down to fill my protein feeders at 4 stand locations. It had been 3 weeks since I have filled feeders. Ranch looks amazing with all the rain we have had and storms are all around us as I type this post.


Sound great my brother! Are they eating more this year with the new Double Down Deer Feed? I know it's green but how did it compare to what they ate last year on your old feed at this time of year?

We are headed down to the Los Cuernos De Tejas deer contest in Carrizo Springs Saturday. If your in the area come on by! We will be down filling our feeders this weekend, a couple guys are already there getting a head start on the shed hunting.. .. Hope they leave some of them ..

Here is the deer of the day. This buck did very well after feeding the new deer feed! 
He added points, LOTS of beam length and LOTS of spread. He also added tine length and mass..He broke his other G4 off that made him a 10 point from an 8 last season but it wasn't more than an inch or 2. Not a super high scoring buck but he really put on some inches this year.

Also here is the Double Down Supplement Deer Feed Video I posted on our season thread.

VIDEO CLICK HERE 
Lots of action and several kill shots.


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*

Deer of the day. Another old buck that packed on a few inches after changing to the new deer feed. 
This old buck added spread, mass, tine length, beam length, kickers and more points last season feeding Double Down deer protein.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer of the day. Here is a nice buck that put on some inches after a year on the new feed. Ill be posting several more photos of bucks progressing after feeding the new feed.

Like Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook!

*http://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Rain Guage said we got 2" of rain this morning at camp. 4/1/15. NW Webb county. Was able to walk in and check a few cams and deer are still hitting the protein good. This is not an April fools joke


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

We just filled up our feeders for the third time since switching. Consumption is WAY up. Looking forward to seeing some horns grow. La Salle county sure looks good for a change!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*

Double Down Deer Protein Feed buck of the day! Another Before and After feeding what we think is the best deer feed on the market!

This buck added a lot of inches this past season!

This buck added main beam length, lots of mass, several inches in spread, split browtine, one kicker, and a small double main beam after feeding the new custom Double Down Deer Feed!

A true lowfence South Texas monster buck estimated to have 42" of mass this year! The Holden Pasture deer lease hunters are excited about watching after another year or 2 on Double Down Deer Feed!
For info on Double Down Deer Feed contact 
Jason at DF&G Wildlife Supply 830-965-3460
Or email me at [email protected]
Like us in Facebook at 
https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day!
This buck added A LOT of inches after feeding the new deer feed last season!

Width, tines, tine length, a tweener tine, a flyer with a kicker off his G2 and lots if mass! For more info on the new Double Down Deer Feed visit www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## FishingAggie

WOW! That is impressive. The look FAT and healthy too.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wait!!! Fishing season hasn't even started good yet, and Im sitting here looking at the hunting thread! All those before and after pics are insane.
Looks like EVERYONE who has switched over is raving about the new feed.
Not one single person who has switched had even blah comments.
Good work to everyone and good luck on this years herds!


----------



## hammer63

Super anxious to hear other's results come this fall.


----------



## broadonrod

hammer63 said:


> Super anxious to hear other's results come this fall.


Looking forward to seeing other hunters results as well.. There are a few ranches that started feeding DD early this year and a few just getting started.. There are also several that are partial feeding their ranches. The feed as you know is an important part of growing big deer. Age and genetics are also important. Feeding year round I think makes a huge difference as well. The hunters feeding this feeding 100% and not letting it run out I think will be VERY happy with their results. The ranches filling a few feeders just to see how well they eat it or giving it a try in a location or 2 prob. will not see near the results as we have or others will.. I just hope we see 1/2 as good results as we did last season on the New Double Down Deer Feed... BUT we are all in and feeding the heck out of our deer.. 
*Like I said before If we fail now.... I can't blame failure on the feed and will be looking at what we are doing wrong in our management plan. The " What do we feed" question is out of our management plan 100% now on our lease but doing it half way usually means half the results. *

Double Down Deer Protein Buck of the day! 
Here is a nice 10 point that put on some inches.. My daughter has watched this buck 4 years now from her blind and hopes this buck adds some inches next year. He put on quite a bit last season and hope to see him add a few more this year.

Like us on Facebook









*https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed*

Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

FishingAggie said:


> WOW! That is impressive. The look FAT and healthy too.[/QUOTE
> Thanks! They put on some Lbs last season for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikeyhunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait!!! Fishing season hasn't even started good yet, and Im sitting here looking at the hunting thread! All those before and after pics are insane.
> Looks like EVERYONE who has switched over is raving about the new feed.
> Not one single person who has switched had even blah comments.
> Good work to everyone and good luck on this years herds!
> 
> 
> 
> I have talked to lots of folks Mikey.. Several very good ranches have swapped over.* Hundreds of tons of the New Double Down Feed have gone out! *Many of them are reporting better consumption than we are seeing on our place.
> 
> Double Down Deer Feed just picked up a NEW Distributor! 20 tons just hit the ground in Shiner Texas a few minutes ago. This should be a pretty good location for the guys headed down I-10. I heard its about 20 minutes from I-10. Slowly but surely Double Down deer feed is moving north.. Ill post up the new distributer in a few minutes..
Click to expand...


----------



## Bayduck

*Checked this weekend.*

Even though everything is green, the deer are still hitting the DD feed. Looks like about 3 times as much as the feed in the feeder right next to it, that has our typical protein.

Things are off to a stellar start this spring.


----------



## broadonrod

*New Deer Feed -cDouble Down Deer Protein supplier*

New " Double Down Deer Feed Distributor"* BOEDEKER AG SUPPLY,LLC* in Shiner Texas! The folks at Boedeker AG just received their first 20 ton order of Double Down Deer Feed. For all the Texas Hill Country deer hunters and West Texas deer hunters this will make it a little more convenient for you. Three more distributers have inquired about becoming New Double Down Deer Feed dealers. Ill post more as they progress. 
Just minutes off I-10 see map attached with Boedeker's info and where you can get the New Double Down deer protein. 
Also more dealer info is available at: *www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com*


----------



## SSST

3 miles down the road from me, lol. Time to see if we can make those Johnson City deer grow!


----------



## Kyle 1974

I know there's a lot of talk about this, but I just did my own little private test. 

two feeder pens that are about 1000 yards apart, identical protein feeders. I filled one with double down on march 1st, and the other I filled with antlermax on march 8. last weekend the dou-ble down one was totally empty, and the one with antler max was still 3/4 full. 

different pen locations... lots of rain, and everything is green. it's the same area though. We'll see. I tried to mix in a few sacks of double down on the other feeder that had antlermax to see if the deer start hitting it better.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Kyle 1974 said:


> I know there's a lot of talk about this, but I just did my own little private test.
> 
> two feeder pens that are about 1000 yards apart, identical protein feeders. I filled one with double down on march 1st, and the other I filled with antlermax on march 8. last weekend the dou-ble down one was totally empty, and the one with antler max was still 3/4 full.
> 
> different pen locations... lots of rain, and everything is green. it's the same area though. We'll see. I tried to mix in a few sacks of double down on the other feeder that had antlermax to see if the deer start hitting it better.


That's amazing!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*

Glad to hear y'all are liking the DD! The deer backed off of our feed a little since everything greened up. But still eating quite a bit. Thanks for the reports. Thanks guys!

Here is the Double Down Deer Feed deer of the day. 
This young buck could really turn into a super nice deer. He added some inches in mass, tines and a little width. Looking forward to seeing what this buck does this year. Thanks for the replies on the new feed!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



SSST said:


> 3 miles down the road from me, lol. Time to see if we can make those Johnson City deer grow!


Looking forward to seeing how they hit it on your place! 
Here are the other locations Double Down is available.

Remember Double Down is a custom deer feed and is shipped and made daily.. Call your local distributor and give them a day or 2 notice before you head to the ranch and assure availability on large orders. I talked to 3 of the dealers yesterday and today, it sounds like they went through over 100 tons just before the Easter holidays. Jason at Dilley Feed & Grain told me today they are having no problem at all keeping up with orders and deliveries. Its good to hear the deer are still eating as much as they are with it being as green as it is down south..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a buck that did some really cool stuff after feeding the New Double Down Deer Feed!

This buck was a 9 point with nice main beams during the 2013-14 deer season. The following 2014-2015 deer season the buck added a pair of really nice kickers very low on his G2s .. This gave the buck some super character and could end up being a true South Texas Low fence Monster Buck!

A good feed program, age and opportunity combined can really make a difference. Bucks like this one have changed the game in what are considered management bucks on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. I'm looking forward to seeing this buck progress over the next couple of year myself.

This buck is now showing indications of split brow tines, more kickers, looks like he grew longer main beams, added tine length, more tines, a little more width and heaver mass. Another nice buck to keep an eye on for the lease members.

For info on the New Double Down Deer Supplement Feed email us at [email protected]


----------



## Captn C

In 14/15 pic, you can tell by the look on his face he is love'n that DD feed!


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> In 14/15 pic, you can tell by the look on his face he is love'n that DD feed!


Lol! I just noticed... Look close at all the cactus in that sucker the first 2 pics 2014-15.. He is covered!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Just checked all the feed pens and in the last 10 days they all have gone through about 500 lbs of DD. Definitely down a little since the green up. The ranch is the best I've ever seen it for this time of year. The mesquite tree limbs are hanging on the ground because the limbs are so full of leaves. All tanks are full and senderos are full of flowers and grass. Looks like more rain on the way this weekend, hope anyone who needs it gets it!


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day!

Here is a very nice free range South Texas buck that jumped off the charts last season. Attached are pictures of his shed the hunters found from the previous season and a picture taken off a video clip from the 2013-2014 season. Notice the buck was a main frame 9 point with 1 small kicker on his G2 during the 2013-2014 season.

After feeding the new Double Down deer feed this buck really popped! He became a main frame 10 point and added lots of mass, another G4, longer main beams, more spread, longer tine length, more points and 4 more indicators that could very well become points next year. Lots of character add to this bucks antlers last year and the hunters are looking forward to seeing this beautiful South Texas low fence Whitetail progress!

Feeding year round and letting bucks reach their maximum potential in age is a major part of this ranches management plan.

The feed is just one part of the puzzle but the hunters all agree on the Holden Pasture deer lease the feed plays a major roll in their success in growing big deer. " It's not Magic it's part of the plan and we have never been more impressed with the result we have seen after feeding DD."

For info on the new Double Down Deer Feed email us at [email protected] or call DF&G Wildlife Supply on Jason's cell at 830-965-3460.


----------



## Stxdeer Hound

I first heard about DD on here. We feed about 125 tons a year. We decided back in Feb to switch over and give it a try. We have 17- 1000 feeders thru out the ranch. when we got the first load in the bin there was enough left to fill two feeders in the buggy so I went and filled one by the house and one at the eight way just to get it out of the way. All of my feed station have a least 2 some have 3 feeders. Anyway we filled the rest with DD roughly 3 weeks later we have to fill them again the two with the L&E feed had not been touched they were still full. I tought well its greening up and they just arent hitting the protien hard we will see what happens. Well guess what had to fill feeders this weekend they were all empty except for the two with the other feed. It is very plain if they have a choice they will walk right by the other feed to eat the DD that is 10 feet away. Now i just need to see the horns and I will be 100% sold that it is worth the extra cost.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

3 inches of rain this morning in webb county. This is unbelievable!!


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*



Stxdeer Hound said:


> I first heard about DD on here. We feed about 125 tons a year. We decided back in Feb to switch over and give it a try. We have 17- 1000 feeders thru out the ranch. when we got the first load in the bin there was enough left to fill two feeders in the buggy so I went and filled one by the house and one at the eight way just to get it out of the way. All of my feed station have a least 2 some have 3 feeders. Anyway we filled the rest with DD roughly 3 weeks later we have to fill them again the two with the L&E feed had not been touched they were still full. I tought well its greening up and they just arent hitting the protien hard we will see what happens. Well guess what had to fill feeders this weekend they were all empty except for the two with the other feed. It is very plain if they have a choice they will walk right by the other feed to eat the DD that is 10 feet away. Now i just need to see the horns and I will be 100% sold that it is worth the extra cost.


Very nice! Thanks got the comment! 
What county ore you hunting in? 
Glad to hear they are eating it... Our deer slowed down quite a bit last month. 
Thanks Brett

Here is the Double Down deer of the day. I

Here is an OLD buck that actually went up and down - in some ways. This old buck lost his G4s but appears to have added a LOT of Mass, tine length, longer main beams, and a kicker.

What a beautiful main frame 8 point. The buck rutted very hard the year before and was seen several times fighting and tending does. He had broken his horns up pretty bad and messed up a front leg. I wasn't sure he was going to make it. . At this bucks age he could go either way next season and the lease members on the Holden Pasture South Texas deer lease are excited to see what he does next season on the New Double Down Deer Feed.

I really like big 8 points. I kinda hope he stays a big 8 next years..

Here is the before and after picture I took off the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page..









For info on the new Double Down Deer Feed email us at [email protected] or call DF&G Wildlife Supply on Jason's cell at 830-965-3460.


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Protein- Buck of the day!

Here is a picture of an old 10 point that did well last season after changing to Double Down Deer Protein. This buck added spread, main beam length and mass.

Another example of what the hunters on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease witnessed in their deer heard after feeding Double Down Deer Feed.

For info on the new Double Down Deer Feed email us at [email protected] or call DF&G Wildlife Supply on Jason's cell at 830-965-3460.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Was able to get down to the lease today between rain and stormS. The deer are still hitting the DD pretty good despite all the green. I was actually expecting almost full feeders but most were half empty. Bucks are showing about an inch of growth and are as fat and healthy as I've ever seen them at this time of year. Great combination of DD protein feed and timely rains. Can't wait to see what these bucks turn into!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the report! Glad to hear they are still hitting the feed!

Here is the "Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.... 
Check out Double Down deer feed on Facebook for updates on new distributers, where you can buy DD and more photos of deer progressing after feeding the New protein blend.

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Here is another nice free range buck that did well after feeding Double Down Deer Feed on the Holden Pasture deer lease last year!

This buck could become a true South Texas Monster and shows lots of potential!

The hunters on the lease are very excited to see what this buck will do after another season or two while feeding on the New Double Down Deer Protein!

This buck added spread, main beam length, tine length and good mass!

For info on where to get Double Down Deer Feed or to become a distributor email us at: [email protected]


----------



## rudytail10

*Loving it.*

Filling the feeders at the ranch today. Even with all the rain we have had in Wharton County the deer are still hammering the DD. Can't wait for the new growth to start our deer have not looked this healthy in a long time. Go by Prasek's and get your DD today.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Filling the feeders at the ranch today. Even with all the rain we have had in Wharton County the deer are still hammering the DD. Can't wait for the new growth to start our deer have not looked this healthy in a long time. Go by Prasek's and get your DD today.


Glad to hear they are still hitting your feed too! Thanks for the update!

Here is another "Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.

Double Down Deer Feed
This buck also did well after feeding Double Down Deer Feed! 
Notice he added longer tines, longer main beams, wider spread and more mass.

For info on where to get the New Double Down Deer Supplement Feed Email us at [email protected]


----------



## emed

Headed out to Encinal today to put out some DD and hit up the Freer Rattlesnake Roundup this weekend. Will have cameras on the spots to see how the deer like it.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*DD*

I just walked in the house from our place on the river bottom in Palestine.
We are setting up some new stations to get our swamp Deer on the program. We can't keep the feeders full at our places in llano county and la sallee county. They love it, looking forward to seeing how they change. You need an east texas dealer!


----------



## JLong

*Double Down*

Anyone having moisture problems with the Double Down? I got on the band wagon and have been feeding it for only 1 week. Checked the protein feeders this weekend and found several feeders clogged and the protein already molding. I know we have had a great amount of rain in South Texas recently but never had this problem with the Purina we have feed before using the Double Down.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

We have had over 11 inched of rain in the last 2 months and I have had zero problems with the DD feed getting wet or moldy. No offense but I would check your feeders, they might not be as water tight as u think.


----------



## B&C

*Moisture Problems*

I have a deer that slobbers constantly and is a protein head. You can tell which tube he feeds on! I haven't really noticed a difference in Dilley's feed vs our previous brands related to moisture issues. It swells up when it gets wet like everything else. Our deer are eating enough to keep the tubes clear and flowing.

-CC


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*



B&C said:


> I have a deer that slobbers constantly and is a protein head. You can tell which tube he feeds on! I haven't really noticed a difference in Dilley's feed vs our previous brands related to moisture issues. It swells up when it gets wet like everything else. Our deer are eating enough to keep the tubes clear and flowing.
> 
> -CC


Thanks guys for the feedback. We have had no problem with the feed plugging up either. The more it rains and greener it gets the less they will eat for sure. I'm getting some great feed back through emails from new customers as well about good consumption even though it's VERY green. I haven't been down since the last big storm. I hope we didn't lose any lids! Thanks again! 
Also Prasek's in ElCampo just got in another 10 tons of Double Down Deer a Feed. I had a couple of folks email me about when they would be getting more. They Just received this load but call first for large orders.
I also had a few more emails about where to get the feed off I-10 here is a full list of the dealers and their locations again. 
If you have any questions about the feed feel free to contact us at [email protected]
Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed deer of the day.

Here is a nice buck that did well this year feeding the new Double Down Supplement Deer Feed. This buck added spread, tine length, mass and main beam length.

He was not seen as much as many other bucks at the feed station and was very illusive but seemed to visit the feeder about 1 time a week best we could tell.

I am hoping this buck becomes more regular at the protein feeder this season to see how he does after another year on Double Down Deer Feed 









[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*

If you like big 8 points look at this fine example of a true South Texas low-fence Big 8 !

Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day.

Here is a buck that did very well. He remained an 8 point but really put on some inches. This buck was killed in the rut this past season and found by lease members. The lease hunters watched this buck for 3 years.

He was on the list for a management buck in the 2013-2014 season but became very illusive and was not taken. After feeding the New Double Down Deer Feed the buck exploded into a trophy class buck. When the buck was found part of his main beam was broken and after matching it with the other side pushed the deer into an estimated 162" 8 point!

The buck was seen the day before he was killed. Sad ending but another example of what a good feed blend and age can do for deer with opportunity.

Email us at [email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

Another 8 point that became a 10 point.

Double Down Deer Protein Feed buck of the day.

Double Down Deer Feed
Here is another buck that put on some inches last season after feeding the new Double Down Deer Feed.

This buck added tines, tine length, main beam length and mass. This buck could also become a true South Texas Trophy!

Not a giant but another example of and average buck that progressed after feeding the New Double Down Deer Protein.

The hunters are looking forward to seeing how this buck turns out next season!

Email us at [email protected]


----------



## skelly

JLong said:


> Anyone having moisture problems with the Double Down? I got on the band wagon and have been feeding it for only 1 week. Checked the protein feeders this weekend and found several feeders clogged and the protein already molding. I know we have had a great amount of rain in South Texas recently but never had this problem with the Purina we have feed before using the Double Down.


I serviced all of our protein feeders this weekend and using DD exclusively. I did have some clogged tubes but noticed that the only clogged tubes were on the North or Northwest side of the feeder (only one tube per feeder). I never had clogs on any other side. My assumption is this is directly rain related as we've had 9-10 heavy inches of rain in the last month.

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*

Double Down Deer Protein buck of the day.

This old fella put on lots of inches last season after feeding Double Down Deer Feed!

Not the best "before" pics but it's all we could find from the previous year. This buck added a flyer on his G2, forks on his G3s, spread, mass, main beam length, more points and longer tines becoming a very nice buck this past season! He is showing indicator points in several places on his tines. The hunters on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease are excited to see what this old buck does this coming season!

This buck really hit the protein last year and was seen feeding mostly at night. The buck was seen very little during daylight hours.

Another example why we think Double Down Deer Feed is the Best Deer Feed on the market!

If you have any questions about The New Double Down Deer Feed Email us at:
[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

With all the brush growing like wild fire the deer have slowed down on the protein at our place for sure but still hitting the feed better than I thought they would. We had a couple of time release feeders get clogged just from the 50plus MPH winds blowing the rain up into the spinner plates. Over all only a couple of the free choice feeders had one side out of the four plugged up from the storms but as mentioned above still flowing. The deer are starting to grow antlers! 
Here is a super nice set of sheds we are excited to see what this ol boy does this year on the DD.. He is very old I hope we didn't let him go to long honestly but it was the lease members call to let him ride another year.


----------



## PortATrout

JLong said:


> Anyone having moisture problems with the Double Down? I got on the band wagon and have been feeding it for only 1 week. Checked the protein feeders this weekend and found several feeders clogged and the protein already molding. I know we have had a great amount of rain in South Texas recently but never had this problem with the Purina we have feed before using the Double Down.


I changed in January and notice the feed is quite a bit softer than our previous feed. There also seems to be quite a few fines in it which causes the tubes to clog up. We will see how it goes this year.


----------



## railbird

Will the deer still eat the feed if it gets moldy?


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> I serviced all of our protein feeders this weekend and using DD exclusively. I did have some clogged tubes but noticed that the only clogged tubes were on the North or Northwest side of the feeder (only one tube per feeder). I never had clogs on any other side. My assumption is this is directly rain related as we've had 9-10 heavy inches of rain in the last month.
> 
> SKelly


I agree lots of rain! 
It's just common sense when you have 20-50 MPH winds and blowing rain your going to get water in places you normally wouldn't. I think we have had more rain at our place in the last month or so than we had all last year. Not only has it been wet but the deer obviously have slowed down on the feed with all the natural vegetation growth. I'm getting reports from some ranches that can't believe how much the deer are hitting the DD and getting reports from others that they have slowed down eating protein. Slowing down on the feed and half the consumption combined with the extreme storms will def. plug up a feeder tube. We saw a few tubes plugged but only one side as you stayed.

We have had no problem with the feed being soft.. It seems to be consistent as other brands we have fed years prior even though it seems to have a more "oily" base to it.
It's not quite as hard as some feeds with rice hulls " least cost ration" " fillers.. 
I'm sticking with what we have seen with the best results. 
Thanks for the update! I'm looking forward to seeing other ranches results that switched over 100 %.. I think there will be some happy hunters next season. I really wish it would quit raining so the deer would stick their heads back in the feed tubes!  like this guy did! 
Thanks again for the update..


----------



## Decisive surf & Turf

The feed store in Georgetown now has the DD ask for Clint. 

704 W University Ave
Georgetown, TX 78626 
512-863-5420


----------



## BigPig069

Well I bit the bullet and finally bought some DD while running through El Campo I stopped at Praseks and filled the back of my truck with 1200# on Saturday, now we will see what the deer in Bee County think of it, I still left one feeder full of Antler Max, we will see what happens!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I think it's great that people are trying the DD now and I hope they get the same consumption results I am getting. I checked feeders today and have gone through about 500 lbs in the last 2 weeks in all my feed stations. I do think with any supplemental feed u Will get the best results if u feed year round. I hear of a lot of people who start feeding in march and April and IMO that is to late. It's so important to have the feed available when the bucks are in rut and post rut to keep their boddies in the best physical condition And get the weight back on them. I feed year round and the bucks do slow down during the rut but they don't stop eating completely. There is no such thing as a miracle feed but when u come across a feed that deer like and consume more than others with a great nutrition value it's hard not to be excited. Can't wait to see what happens this year!! I'm already seeing some monster bases coming out of my bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

BigPig069 said:


> Well I bit the bullet and finally bought some DD while running through El Campo I stopped at Praseks and filled the back of my truck with 1200# on Saturday, now we will see what the deer in Bee County think of it, I still left one feeder full of Antler Max, we will see what happens!!


Glad to hear your your trying out the Double Down. I think you will be surprised how fast the deer jump on it. We have done several test with other brands of feed and I think everyone on our place will tell you the deer prefer DD over all the different feeds we have tried. As green as it is it's a hard year to test anything as far as consumption but several ranches are still telling me they are still feeding more than they did last season after switching over to DD. 
I have not heard of anyone having to mix corn with the Double Down to get the deer started on it either. Good luck with the switch! I feel sure you will be happy with it in the long run.



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I think it's great that people are trying the DD now and I hope they get the same consumption results I am getting. I checked feeders today and have gone through about 500 lbs in the last 2 weeks in all my feed stations. I do think with any supplemental feed u Will get the best results if u feed year round. I hear of a lot of people who start feeding in march and April and IMO that is to late. It's so important to have the feed available when the bucks are in rut and post rut to keep their boddies in the best physical condition And get the weight back on them. I feed year round and the bucks do slow down during the rut but they don't stop eating completely. There is no such thing as a miracle feed but when u come across a feed that deer like and consume more than others with a great nutrition value it's hard not to be excited. Can't wait to see what happens this year!! I'm already seeing some monster bases coming out of my bucks.


I agree 100% my brother! Thanks for starting the Double Down Thread too!

. Many things play the roll in trying to raise big deer high or low fence.
Feeding year round is very important to us. During the winter the vegetation dies and that is the deers food source. Then the deer go into rut fighting and running for weeks even months depending on heard numbers. 
In my opinion many ranches cutting the supplemental feed off during hunting season are hurting them selves. The deer are loosing weight faster than any other time of the year " bucks and doe" they have less or almost nothing to eat after a good freeze and many are injured needing all the help they can get from a month of breeding, chasing and fighting. Feeding the deer pre and post rut IMO is one of the main keys. The faster they build their bodies up the faster it should go to their antlers. 
Keeping their bodies up by feeding a good supplemental feed is important to us, the faster they get back in shape the faster the deers horns can develop not to mention the doe that are now carrying young needing all they can get to support their bodies and offspring.

The Double Down Deer Feed is not magic in a bag! It takes good feed, management, a good group of hunters, age and genetics.

We put this blend of feed together for us on our place because in our opinion it is a combination of what we think have the most successful components. What we had in mind from the get go was getting as much of the minerals, peanuts and cottonseed in the deer as possible! Making it easy to eat and already ground up. 
Making the deer crave it with other components put into the feed and getting them to consume as much as possible. It is a supplement feed but it does seem like the bucks we see the most at the feed stations have put on the most inches in antlers and body weights. It's like anything else you do IMO. If you do it half way don't expect full results.

We work very hard on raising big deer with some success and some failures. I wouldn't be feeding the Double Down Deer Feed on our pasture if I didn't think it was the best deer feed on the market period! Many of you know that lol.
But I wouldn't expect our deer to progress as they have done on the DD if we didn't feed it in all the feeders, all the time, year round.

Thanks again! I'll bet you are pretty happy with the results .. Can't wait to hear! 
Brett Holden


----------



## B&C

*Another Update*

I went down and checked on the feeders for the 1st time in a month. The clogging comments had me concerned because we've had more rain showers in the last 30 days than we've had since I've had the lease. The ranch is an absolute oasis. New growth is on everything, yellow and purple flowers are everywhere and grass in the low spots is taller than the hood of my jeep. We still haven't had a heavy enough rain to fill the tanks but I'm hopeful that happens this week.

To my surprise the protein consumption is the highest it's ever been and a 55% increase over the previous period (which was the highest!)! A historically low consumption site has moved up to #4 on the stack rankings. I didn't pull the cards to see what it is, but most likely our highest doe consumption feeder. There was some clumping in at least 1 tube per feeder but the deer were eating around it and we did not have any molding issues.

This is accelerating our fill cycles and adding additional cost (let me know if anyone is interested in a management hunt! ;-) ). I think one more full fill will carry us into the lull period (Late June - Sept) and another late into the season.

I can't wait to see what these consumption rates and range conditions are going to produce from an antler perspective but it should be phenomenal! Not making a mistake on a young deer is going to require real discipline. The age structure, genetics and nutrition program are in place for a great year!

-CC


----------



## JLX

B&C said:


> I went down and checked on the feeders for the 1st time in a month. The clogging comments had me concerned because we've had more rain showers in the last 30 days than we've had since I've had the lease. The ranch is an absolute oasis. New growth is on everything, yellow and purple flowers are everywhere and grass in the low spots is taller than the hood of my jeep. We still haven't had a heavy enough rain to fill the tanks but I'm hopeful that happens this week.
> 
> To my surprise the protein consumption is the highest it's ever been and a 55% increase over the previous period (which was the highest!)! A historically low consumption site has moved up to #4 on the stack rankings. I didn't pull the cards to see what it is, but most likely our highest doe consumption feeder. There was some clumping in at least 1 tube per feeder but the deer were eating around it and we did not have any molding issues.
> 
> This is accelerating our fill cycles and adding additional cost (let me know if anyone is interested in a management hunt! ;-) ). I think one more full fill will carry us into the lull period (Late June - Sept) and another late into the season.
> 
> I can't wait to see what these consumption rates and range conditions are going to produce from an antler perspective but it should be phenomenal! Not making a mistake on a young deer is going to require real discipline. The age structure, genetics and nutrition program are in place for a great year!
> 
> -CC


I agree with everything you said. I also went down and checked my feeders after someone made a comment about clogging. I was excited to see no clogging, and our large feeders had only 100 pounds left and fixing to go dry. One feeder was empty. 
This is the third year we have aggressively supplemental fed our deer herd. Iâ€™m expecting large bodies and some impressive head gear this year. I have 4 deer that Iâ€™m ready to show before and after pictures on and can hardly wait to see what they grow into this year. 
DD is a great product and our deer love it. This is a low fence ranch with no introduced genetics with hunting pressure around. I canâ€™t wait to see a true low fence giant this year!!!
Good luck to all this year!


----------



## broadonrod

Glad to here y'all are liking the DD! 
Double Down Deer Feed has a new distributer in a new area now! Another distributer is working on getting a shipment as well. I'll post the locations and a new map ASAP.

Here is another "Double Down Deer Feed" buck of the day. I just pulled off the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. 
It looks likes South Texas just got hammered with another BIG rain. We are looking forward to checking on our feed consumption this week end. 
Thanks for the updates everyone!

Double Down Deer Feed
Here is a beautiful old mature 10 point that did very well after feeding the New Deer Feed!

This buck added tine length, beam length, mass, spread and his overall main frame did very well. Another example of an old South Texas low-fence buck that put on lots of inches of antlers after feeding Double Down Deer Feed!

If you have any Questions about the new Double Down Deer Feed or are interested in becoming a distributor email us at: [email protected] or contact DF&G wildlife supply and ask for Phillop or Jason. 
350 South Main
Dilley, TX 78017
Office- (830) 965-1622
Jason Surles 
Mobile- (830) 965-3460
[email protected]
Phillip Collier
[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

JLX said:


> I agree with everything you said. I also went down and checked my feeders after someone made a comment about clogging. I was excited to see no clogging, and our large feeders had only 100 pounds left and fixing to go dry. One feeder was empty.
> This is the third year we have aggressively supplemental fed our deer herd. Iâ€™m expecting large bodies and some impressive head gear this year. I have 4 deer that Iâ€™m ready to show before and after pictures on and can hardly wait to see what they grow into this year.
> DD is a great product and our deer love it. This is a low fence ranch with no introduced genetics with hunting pressure around. I canâ€™t wait to see a true low fence giant this year!!!
> Good luck to all this year!


Feed location number 3...1400 lbs gone out of this one, its a new location just put up 35 days ago. Feed station 1 and 2 bone dry :headknock.. We have cotton seed out with the feed at some feed locations and its almost untouched at these 3 locations.. No plugged up feeders even with all the blowing rains and super green conditions.. The deer are back on the feed hard ! Ill post pics of more soon.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Feed location # 4 and 5...Empty! The deer are hammering the Double Down Deer Protein! Ill post some more pics later.

We also have a new Double Down Deer Feed dealer in Georgetown Tx. Ill get the map up ASAP.


----------



## broadonrod

They are crushing the feed!
Few more live pics from the ranch! Still checking feed stations. All 2000 and 3000 lb feeders empty or to the spouts and one with a little **** damage


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Good thing you went down there today to check on things. Can't have empty feeders. Glad to see the deer are still destroying the DD! Rain + DD is going to be an amazing combonation IMO


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Good thing you went down there today to check on things. Can't have empty feeders. Glad to see the deer are still destroying the DD! Rain + DD is going to be an amazing combonation IMO


Nothing but smiles here! í ½í¸Š

I like the rain and new growth as much as the next guy but honestly I'm more happy to see the deers heads stuck back in our protein feeders!!! I remember wanting all the rain so they wouldn't eat our feed. Now I just want the rain to stop... Just my opinion since we started feeding the Double Down feed 
Time to watch them grow now  I'm excited!!!!! You started feeding DD early I think you should be too


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

The fact that they are hitting the DD this hard and the ranch is as green as ever says a lot. I agree that a buck with his head stuck in the DD feed all summer is a really good thing.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> The fact that they are hitting the DD this hard and the ranch is as green as ever says a lot. I agree that a buck with his head stuck in the DD feed all summer is a really good thing.


It's amazing how much they are eating! Another 3000 lb feeder dry as a bone!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a new distributor for Double Down Deer Feed in Georgetown Texas! 
"THE FEED STORE" in Georgetown now has their first 10 ton load of the New DD deer feed. Call first for availability on the new custom deer feed.

To become a distributor or if you have any questions about the New Deer Feed email us at [email protected]


----------



## Bayduck

*Hammering it*

Well , I guess the " test " is over.

I can't keep enough protein in this small feeder . They are emptying it in less than a week.


----------



## NAT

I think some deer do get bigger with protein while others do better of natural browse. We have had deer blow up on good rain year then next year be protein heads and 30" smaller.


----------



## NAT

cool pic


----------



## broadonrod

NAT said:


> I think some deer do get bigger with protein while others do better of natural browse. We have had deer blow up on good rain year then next year be protein heads and 30" smaller.


We have seen the same thing using some other brands of protein our selves.. 
That's exactly why we started working on our own blend of deer feed with no " Least Cost Rations" I would really prefer the rain stop and get the deer's heads straight in the protein... I have never seen the deer do as well in body weights or antler growth since we started feeding Double Down Deer Feed even though last year was an extreme drought on our place.. Its put a entirely new excitement into the long wait of opening day for us...


----------



## broadonrod

Bayduck said:


> Well , I guess the " test " is over.
> 
> I can't keep enough protein in this small feeder . They are emptying it in less than a week.


Great!!! Thanks for the feed back! Brett


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Got to the lease this afternoon and have been away for 3 weeks. Brought 2 pallets of double down and thought I would top off my feeders with a little to save for the next time. I was terribly wrong. Almost all my protein feeders were out and I'm going to carizzo in the morning to get another ton from Debbie at circle V. I love the green but it doesn't matter with this feed, the deer are choosing the DD. I will try and post some pics of the tree trunks coming out of my bucks heads. This is low fence madness at its best. You can't know how excited I am for this season. Brett u better watch out for my bucks this year lol. Hope everyone is having great results like I am.


----------



## Thecfive

*Headed to Dilley next Friday*

I'm going to Devine next Friday to pickup a shredder. Since I'm in the area, I'm planning to go to Dilley to pickup some DD. If anyone is interested, I'll have room for a few extra pallets heading back towards Yorktown and Brazoria. Won't be free, but still may be a good deal for some. Text if you're interested. 979-236-1178


----------



## railbird

I have nothing bad to say about double down feed. I wish we could afford another station or 2. We have 2 1000 lb feeders on the ranch as well as cotton seed all over the ranch. My protein stations have 1000lbs of cotton seed available as well. I have found that the protein stations need twice as much cotton seed as my cotton seed only stations do. I attribute this to deer standing around waiting for a chance at the dd feed. I couldn't be happier with dd feed. I setup a camera on my stations and there are constantly deer feeding there. I don't know how they could eat it any faster under current conditions.

We are low fence 1000 acre ranch, so far we have fed 9 tons of dd and cotton seed since late January.


----------



## bwool

Surely there is a dealer in Uvalde right?


----------



## bwool

I mean, come on, it's Uvalde!


----------



## BretE

Talked to a buddy of mine in Uvalde who has the perfect setup to sell the DD feed. Haven't talked to him lately to see if he is. What's the availability these days?


----------



## broadonrod

*NEW DOUBLE DOWN PROTEIN "I'm loving it"*



BretE said:


> Talked to a buddy of mine in Uvalde who has the perfect setup to sell the DD feed. Haven't talked to him lately to see if he is. What's the availability these days?


Glad everyone is happy with the new custom deer feed!

Dilley Feed & Grain has been shipping hundreds of tons of DD from Houston to the Pan Handle from what I am hearing.. Uvalde is not far from Dilley and Peggy's Circle V in Carrizo Springs. They are having no trouble keeping up with orders either! Check out the new delivery truck for large bulk orders... 48,000 lb deliveries available now! The stores that are carrying Double Down have called DF&G to become dealers. If you know of a location in Uvalde have them get a hold of Jason or Phillop at DF&G Wildlife Supply. I know I have had several emails about feed being delivered in that area. Several ranches in the Uvalde and Batesville area are already feeding it. I think Phillop said over 100 tons ordered out this week already just from their location.

Our deer are CRUSHING the feed! Many of our feeders are actually empty right now ... It has been to wet to fill! Hope to have them refilled this week. We just ordered 35 tons!

If any feed dealers want to contact someone about becoming a Double Down Deer Feed distributer email them at [email protected]

I'm getting excited already! 
Brett

Here is the new Double Down Deer Feed delivery Truck! 
DD feed also available in 50 lb bags.


----------



## broadonrod

Time to watch them grow!


----------



## Bayduck

*15,000 lbs*

Things are looking up !


----------



## jgale

We can't fill the feeders fast enough it seems. They are definitely hitting it harder than previous years. Can't wait to see the results


----------



## 98aggie77566

I keep going back and looking at pics from the Holden Youth Hunt.

The quality and volume of deer is off the charts....and low fence at that.

Every person I show pics to says "Yea but that's a high fence"....they are shocked when I tell them about the program Brett is running with age/nutrition/genetics.

For me...seeing was believing.

If you are in a bind, the feed doesn't taste all that bad either....sortofa "Grape Nuts" cereal flavor....minus the two scoops of sugar Mom put on top of course.

Keep those pics coming Brett!

Hope we get th chance to see you guys this season....hunting or not....just enjoying time on the Ranch is an absolute blast!! I like shooting them with my camera just as much!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I know that truck is going to make the bulk deliveries much easier!

I am looking forward to seeing the Bucks this year after last season. 
I talked with a guy this weekend at a graduation party that will be switching after looking at pictures in my phone. He has a small place west of Cotulla. So DFG is on the way down.

Keep the pictures and updates coming.

Josh


----------



## B&C

*Quick Update*

We went to the lease this weekend to fill feeders after being away for more than a month. My consumption rate charts had all of the feeders lasting into July and I expected consumption rates to decline due to the range conditions and record rainfall amounts..... Boy, was I wrong!

8 out of 10 feeder locations were empty! The 2 remaining feeders set record consumption rate numbers.... What are they going to do in a dry year?!?!

They really like this stuff and early trail camera pictures are showing some significant antler development!!

-CC


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I have kept a feed count since January 1st so I could see how much DD the deer are consuming. We started feeding double down in November but didn't start counting till January. As of today at 4 protein stations at my 4 spots on my lease I am going through a total of 245 lbs a day of protein total. Which means a little over 50lbs a day per stand/ feeder pen location. We are low fence and do not carry a high deer density. In my opinion this is amazing consumption and our ranch is as green as I've ever seen it. Other members on our lease are seeing the same results. I also feed whole cottonseed and the deer are eating that like crazy too.


----------



## BretE

Really glad to hear that, we started feeding cottonseed this year for the first time with our protein. I was hoping they would pound it.....


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

We go through 50lbs + of cottonseed per feed location a week.


----------



## Bayduck

*Things are looking up*

Feed station is a very popular place.

The wide buck will be 4.5 this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Sounds like they are liking the feed .. It's pretty amazing! Deer are looking Great!


----------



## bwool

Just put out 400 lbs for trial run. Filled up existing feeder that was empty. Didn't mix with corn or old protein, so it will be a good test to see how they take to it.


----------



## broadonrod

bwool said:


> Just put out 400 lbs for trial run. Filled up existing feeder that was empty. Didn't mix with corn or old protein, so it will be a good test to see how they take to it.


Great! I'll bet they hit it pretty hard... You don't need to mix corn to get deer on the Double Down. At least I've never heard of any one needing corn mixed in it. Let us know how it does... They are eating ours like crazy! 
Brett


----------



## awesum

I'm thinking about running to Dilly in the next week or so to get some Double Down to try here on my little place. I assume they can put a pallet in my 3/4 ton truck.

Is there an eatery that stands out among the others that I should try while I am there?


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

A pallet will fit in your truck with no problems. Garcias is a ok place to eat off the hwy, it the big orange painted place.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

heading to the lease on wednesday to fill feeders and check cams. i will post some pics when i get back. bucks should be far enough along so we can have a good idea of how good they will be.


----------



## JeffJ

Any bulk dealers close to Austin/Dripping Springs/Johnson City?


----------



## Decisive surf & Turf

Georgetown
The Feed Store Clint Hawes


----------



## broadonrod

JeffJ said:


> Any bulk dealers close to Austin/Dripping Springs/Johnson City?


DF&G Wildlife Supply out of Dilly just purchased a brand new 28 ton feed truck and can deliver in bulk to those areas.

Ask for Phillop or Jason

http://www.dfgwildlifesupply.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed getting hammered!*

Live pic from the ranch. Our estimate so far is 38 tons of protein to still put out over the next couple of days. The deer have been hammering the Double Down Deer Protein over the last 30 days! Matt says he has seen a couple monsters while out feeding and he is liking filling at night while it's cool. 
We will be feeding straight through season again this year. It really seams to be working feeding all 12 months a year. I'll have live progressing deer pictures soon. We have cameras at 3 stands.


----------



## Thecfive

They're liking it in Yorktown!


----------



## rookie06

Still no hill country dealers? I'm heading to the lease tomorrow and wanted to pick some up. Don't really feel like driving 50 miles (there and back) out of the way though.


----------



## broadonrod

rookie06 said:


> Still no hill country dealers? I'm heading to the lease tomorrow and wanted to pick some up. Don't really feel like driving 50 miles (there and back) out of the way though.


Here is where to get Double Down Deer Feed now.. I hear there are several other locations coming over the next few months.. Here is a map for now.. Thanks!


----------



## stickman

You need a place in east Texas. Like Livingston or Lufkin


----------



## broadonrod

Just picked up SD cards from June and July.. Here is a picture of a young buck from June 8th.. Ill post more pics later.. Haven't looked at but about 50 pics from 5 feeders so far.. Looking forward to seeing the July pictures of this guy to see how he is turning out.. I have 25,000 pictures to go through.. Ill post some more later.. We just finished filling up the feeders today..


----------



## broadonrod

stickman said:


> You need a place in east Texas. Like Livingston or Lufkin


Ill see what they can do about that! Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Little help? 

How many of you that watch our season thread remember this camp buck we call "Old Timer" ?

We have watched this buck since we took the ranch. He lives in our camp area. We feel sure he is one of the top 3 oldest bucks on the ranch if not the oldest. 
Last year we estimated his age at 14 years old. In some pictures you can see he doesn't even have front teeth. At one time his head gear put him in the low 170s but he never made the cut as a trophy. Then at 12,13 and 14 years old he became a protein hog and remained as an 8 point over the past 3 years. Last year his hair became almost a light tan color and made him even easier to recognize. Much lighter than any buck in the ranch.. I think we found him! If so he should be 15 years old now!!! 
I'm going to show you close up pics to see if you think this is the same deer. 

I'll show you later what he has done on the New Double Down Deer Feed! In all of our pictures he has his head stuck in the spouts. Pretty amazing...

Here are the pics from last year and this year. 
Let me know if you think it's the same buck?


Last year


----------



## broadonrod

This year.. Same stand


----------



## broadonrod

Last year again


----------



## jgale

Sure looks like him. He looks tired lol.


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Sure looks like him. He looks tired lol.


Same buck Jason.. Not a monster but he is growing a lot of new stuff after another year of Double Down Deer Feed!!! We think he is 14-15 years old. 
Here is last year and this year but still not finished growing.


----------



## broadonrod

This year


----------



## jgale

Dang! That old and still puttin on the inches! I can tell you our deer are already looking bigger and better on the new feed. We are chomping at the bit to see how they end up as you are too I'm sure.


----------



## broadonrod

*Contest " Doubke Diwn Deer Feed"*

Guess the score of this buck once he was taken and win a Double Down Deer Feed T-Shirt. 
The first to guess the score or the first closest guess wins the shirt!

Here is the shirt I'll post the deer next!
Score will be posted after contest ends.

It's a tough one ... Take your time.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the buck you need to score.


----------



## broadonrod

Another ...


----------



## sotexhookset

Stud. Gotta lose 5-6" after last pic. 177".


----------



## broadonrod

One more.. 
Score this buck to win your shirt..

Guess the gross B&C score ...


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Stud. Gotta lose 5-6" after last pic. 177".


Posted one more pic late if you want to change it..


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Posted one more pic late if you want to change it..


Lol. How do you say main mass? Sob. Back up to 188".


----------



## elkhunter49

Put me down for about 183". Stud!!!!


----------



## HunterGirl

197"


----------



## old 37

With that mass 207"


----------



## skelly

*score*

181 gross


----------



## skelly

*score*

Gotta up my score due to last photo, 191 gross


----------



## railbird

This deer is late compared to other deer on my place. Anyone ever watched a deer like this grow. He appears to have shed later than other deer. He looks like he will make a new point On his main beam. That will make him a typical 14. How will he turn out this year. I will show pictures about 2 weeks apart for reference purposes.

These are all double down deer. Year 1.


----------



## railbird

Earlier photo


----------



## railbird

What does this double down deer score now? He is also a cotton seed hog. Also how much more growth can I expect from these deer. I've never had cameras out this early, so I'm not sure about what to expect from these deer. For reference most of our deer 3 1/2 years and up are over 150lbs dressed in late October.

How wide?


----------



## thomas78

185


----------



## CHARLIE

As long as he has "bulbs" on ends of his antlers he is growing.


----------



## broadonrod

CHARLIE said:


> As long as he has "bulbs" on ends of his antlers he is growing.


X2 lots of room left on those bucks to grow..


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Stud. Gotta lose 5-6" after last pic. 177".





sotexhookset said:


> Lol. How do you say main mass? Sob. Back up to 188".





elkhunter49 said:


> Put me down for about 183". Stud!!!!





HunterGirl said:


> 197"





old 37 said:


> With that mass 207"





skelly said:


> 181 gross





skelly said:


> Gotta up my score due to last photo, 191 gross





thomas78 said:


> 185


Any more contest guesses on what he scores?

I ment to post this on our season thread.. I couldn't find it lol.. 
I'll post up the winner soon if no more guesses..


----------



## Gearman

195


----------



## wishin4fishin

171"


----------



## RussellG

203 3/8. 

RussellG


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like elkhunter49 guessed the closest... That buck was taken last season by one of our lease members. We watched this buck for several years . We estimated him to be in the mid 150s the year before he was taken. Last year he surprised us with a major jump to 181 and was estimated to be 10-11 years old.
We were very surprised he made such a jump since he had a badly injured front leg the year before. 

Pm me your size and address Elkhunter49 and I'll get your shirt headed to ya.. 
Thanks everyone who participated.. 
I'll do another one soon. We are getting fired up for deer season!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's old man is looking awesome I can't wait to see the deer this year!
Work this year is killing me.


----------



## deanstrong

This feed is very intriguing.


----------



## B&C

3 harvested permanent book deer in one season, many more passed for another year..... CRAZY!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

deanstrong said:


> This feed is very intriguing.


I've got bucks that made 30" jumps on the double down feed this year. i would love to see what your monster bucks could do with the DD!! could be something special.


----------



## Bayduck

*Unbelievable*

Non of these guys are over 4 yrs old. They went through 7 tons like crazy.


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> This feed is very intriguing.


Sent you a PM back with my number. Give me a shout tomorrow.. 
Once again your bucks are looking incredible! 
I want that one in your first pic to swim the river!!!! Heck all your pics.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bayduck said:


> Non of these guys are over 4 yrs old. They went through 7 tons like crazy.


Those bucks are looking great!!!! Monsters! Very nice.. What co. Are you in?


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> 3 harvested permanent book deer in one season, many more passed for another year..... CRAZY!


I have a feeling you will have a couple book deer this year your self this season my brother!
Brett


----------



## railbird

railbird said:


> What does this double down deer score now? He is also a cotton seed hog. Also how much more growth can I expect from these deer. I've never had cameras out this early, so I'm not sure about what to expect from these deer. For reference most of our deer 3 1/2 years and up are over 150lbs dressed in late October.
> 
> How wide?


Recent photo


----------



## railbird

*How much this one score?*

We are feeding double down and also some cotton seed.


----------



## broadonrod

Great deer! I love big frames.


----------



## broadonrod

Moooooo!


----------



## railbird

That boy needs a girdle!


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> That boy needs a girdle!


Lol! I agree.. You can sure tell which bucks hang around the feeder! We have NEVER seen body weight OR antlers as big as they are now overall ! Here is another fat low fence monster! It has been incredible fun watching these deer progress with the new feed. 
Many of our old bucks have really gained the weight. Over all it looks like our best horns ever also! Even with the wet year we had we fed more Double Down Deer Feed than last year. Other ranches that swapped over to the new custom feed blend are telling me the same thing. I don't plan on feeding anything else to our deer EVER!

Several hunters have sent me hundreds of pictures of their deer progressing this year to share. We will prob start a photo submission on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page soon. 
Here is another DD big boy. They should go into the rut in their best condition ever with the heaviest mass we have ever seen.. There is going to be some nasty fights this year!


----------



## broadonrod

Another Double Down Deer Feed heavy weight! The more I look at these pictures, the harder it is to believe the condition of these deer!


----------



## rudytail10

WOW. I have never seen deer with that much body mass and muscle. They are looking even better than last year. Just incredible can't wait for more pics. Great feed for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> WOW. I have never seen deer with that much body mass and muscle. They are looking even better than last year. Just incredible can't wait for more pics. Great feed for sure.


It is amazing Clayton! I think to much thought has gone into reading the tag on the bag for sales purposes instead of the actual content in the feed. Even the young 1-3 year olds put on some weight but the 4-10 year old bucks look like Bulls. We can really tell the difference in the bucks that show up to the feed stations every day compared to the deer only showing up 2-3 days a week on camera. We have seen 30-50 " jumps in antler growth already this year and have only run cameras on 3 out of 68 feed stations. Feeding year round through deer season is one of the keys I think. Here is another Double Down Deer Feed toad. Look at the body on this buck.


----------



## Jeff SATX

You're gonna have to start darting some of those deer with insulin! Think they might get the diabeetus! 

Incredible weight and antler mass on these bucks, wow!


----------



## deanstrong

Good lord Brett. What is your average harvest weight on the hoof ???


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> Good lord Brett. What is your average harvest weight on the hoof ???


Last year our average field dress buck early season was about 200 lbs. We weighed 3 that were 220-230 dressed. Later during the season the weights fell to 180-200 dressed. We took a few that were 160-180 but those bucks were in the 10 plus year old range. We only weighed a few on the hoof and don't remember the average but I know one of them weighed 285 lbs on the hoof. Many of the bucks on the ranch don't weigh in like these. It is the ones that live at the protein feeders every day. We also saw our does gain weight last season. we took several does weighing 105-130 lbs field dressed. This year we are seeing the same thing just more of them. Our mass has really taken a jump this year as well. We have never seen an over all average like we are seeing now. I'm really excited to get back down and see the deer . I just spent 3 days there and ran 3 cameras to get an idea what the bucks are looking like. We set up the cameras on 3 other locations this trip. I hate taking the surprise out of the hunt with the cameras but it sure is fun looking at the pics! 

Ill start our new thread for this season soon.. Looking forward to some deer blind time! Your bucks are looking great my brother! Very impressive deer!


----------



## deanstrong

broadonrod said:


> Last year our average field dress buck early season was about 200 lbs. We weighed 3 that were 220-230 dressed. Later during the season the weights fell to 180-200 dressed. We took a few that were 160-180 but those bucks were in the 10 plus year old range. We only weighed a few on the hoof and don't remember the average but I know one of them weighed 285 lbs on the hoof. Many of the bucks on the ranch don't weigh in like these. It is the ones that live at the protein feeders every day. We also saw our the does gain weight last season. we took several does weighing 105-130 lbs field dressed. This year we are seeing the same thing just more of them. Our mass has really taken a jump this year as well. We have never seen an over all average like we are seeing now. I'm really excited to get back down and see the deer . I just spent 3 days there and ran 3 cameras to get an idea what the bucks are looking like. We set up the cameras on 3 other locations this trip. I hate taking the surprise out of the hunt with the cameras but it sure is fun looking at the pics!
> 
> Ill start our new thread for this season soon.. Looking forward to some deer blind time! Your bucks are looking great my brother! Very impressive deer!


Thanks! Those are incredible deer and weights!


----------



## broadonrod

Jeff SATX said:


> You're gonna have to start darting some of those deer with insulin! Think they might get the diabeetus!
> 
> Incredible weight and antler mass on these bucks, wow!


 Thank
LOL... some of them look pretty funny! I was wondering how they were getting in and out of the feed pens! 
I've never seen more muscular deer. The does are looking pretty healthy too. They put on a lot of weight fast this year and really hit the protein in July..


----------



## broadonrod

He are a few more bucks that will be warriors in the rut! Look at the muscles in some of these deer. These are several different age groups. Feeding Double Down year round even though many bucks feed at night during season has really helped our heard IMO and the new feed has taken any question we ever had about superior feed out of the equation of our management strategies. I never dreamed of seeing lowfence free range bucks like we are seeing now. Maybe one or 2 here or there but not like we have seen over the past couple of seasons. 
DF&G keeps Double Down Deer Protein consistent meaning they don't use *"Least cost rations". *That means the feed is always the same every time you order it. They don't change the feed up with cheep fillers as the market fluctuates or offer "Rut-Post Rut- pre rut food :headknock. With almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts ground up and put into each ton of DD making it easier for deer to digest and the custom mineral package put into it seems to be working well for us and we are super happy. I will be posting pics on our new thread of the 2015-2016 deer season of antler growth I never thought possible from one year to the next without introducing genetic. I think building up the bodies so fast is def. helping who knows. Now that so many hunters are switching over to DD the price has also come down! Its still not for the hunter trying to save money on feed and grow big deer the deer eat more of the Double Down than anything we have ever tried. The more we put out the more they eat!

*http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/*

Brett


----------



## artrios

Too bad it's not it north texas


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

here are a few bucks from my ranch that did great on the double down feed. all of these bucks put on a minimum of 15 inches when comparing to photos and sheds found last season. all low fence. its hard to upload pics so this is the best i could do. all of these bucks are 10 points and greater








[/URL]EK000005 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]EK000135 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]EK000290 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]EK000045 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]

EK000651 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## Brasada

Impressive!! These deer look like they have been at a cattle feedlot. I just became a member recently, but have been watching this thread over the past year. Looking forward to seeing the before and after pictures.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Your deer are looking great !! The double down protein looks like it's made a great difference in your deer. We also started feeding the double down at our place this year and are seeing fantastic results.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Hey Brett !! Let's see some pics of some monsters !! Lol ! The anticipation of your pics are keeping me up at night...


----------



## broadonrod

Brasada said:


> Impressive!! These deer look like they have been at a cattle feedlot. I just became a member recently, but have been watching this thread over the past year. Looking forward to seeing the before and after pictures.


Thanks! We love this feed! It's doing its job for sure with body weights and antlers. Thanks for the post! I'll be starting another season thread soon. It was a blast last year for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> here are a few bucks from my ranch that did great on the double down feed. all of these bucks put on a minimum of 15 inches when comparing to photos and sheds found last season. all low fence. its hard to upload pics so this is the best i could do. all of these bucks are 10 points and greater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]EK000005 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]EK000135 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]EK000290 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]EK000045 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> EK000651 by Jimmie Hammond, on Flickr


Your bucks put on some major inches my brother! Looking forward to seeing your deer progress! Nice work and glad yall like the feed! Thanks for starting this thread and sharing the progress!


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Hey Brett !! Let's see some pics of some monsters !! Lol ! The anticipation of your pics are keeping me up at night...


Lol! We only put out 3 cameras Chris. I haven't located but one before and after picture yet. I'll post one of them in a few minutes and start our new deer season thread soon! Thanks for the post!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one young Double Down deer feed buck from the Holden Pasture that we have before and afters of. 
This picture is 2013-2014 deer season left. 
2014-2015 deer season right. This is a young buck that has a lot o potential to become a low fence / free range monster. He will be passed this year and fun to keep track of over the next 2-3 years. He was a 9 point , 11 point and now a beautiful 16 point. He appears to have gained mass, beam length, points, tine length, 5 kickers, longer fork on G2 and a much wider spread. This buck lives deep inside the ranch and has never been much of a traveler so we are excited to see what he becomes over the years.

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

2015-2016 deer season.
http://www.doubledowndeerfeed.com/


----------



## broadonrod

... We think he is 5 years old. It's going to be an exciting season seeing what some of the other deer have done in the Double Down Deer Feed as well!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

that might be the biggest low fence 5 year old in the state!!


----------



## railbird

I almost threw up when you posted that deer. Unbelievable increase in size! Wow!


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> I almost threw up when you posted that deer. Unbelievable increase in size! Wow!


Lol! It is cool seeing the deer make these jumps. We are seeing more kickers, drops, mass and forks than ever. Even the 2-3 year old bucks appear to have added body weight and lots of extra inches. Most young bucks we are seeing have added lots of "protein" points we call them. We have several very young deer now that are main frame 10s that actually score out as 14,16 and even 18 points with all the bonus/ trash.. Here is a good example of what we are seeing in many of our 2-3 year old deer. Lots of trash.

Thanks for the kind replies fellas! 
Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

That deer is awesome!!! I can't wait to see all the deer this year. Keep the pics and reports coming!


----------



## FishingAggie

You have some really beautiful mature bucks on your place. Really nice young buck above too. Is the buck above an exceptional young buck on your place?

We just started feeding double down this year on our place, and was just curious -- do you see much improvement in your young bucks? We see these pics of all these huge mature bucks, but what does your average 2-3 year old buck look like? How much did that age group improve after you started feeding with the new feed?

Where we are, and the size of the lease, I'm not sure I can get them up to the age you can on a larger place.


----------



## broadonrod

FishingAggie said:


> You have some really beautiful mature bucks on your place. Really nice young buck above too. Is the buck above an exceptional young buck on your place?
> 
> We just started feeding double down this year on our place, and was just curious -- do you see much improvement in your young bucks? We see these pics of all these huge mature bucks, but what does your average 2-3 year old buck look like? How much did that age group improve after you started feeding with the new feed?
> 
> Where we are, and the size of the lease, I'm not sure I can get them up to the age you can on a larger place.


I have a folder I started last week when we pulled the 3 cameras. I make a folder each year tracking the progress of as many 2,3 and 4 year olds as I can. Ill post up some 2-3 year olds in a few minutes. They are on the computer in my office. Tracking the 2-3 year olds can be pretty time consuming but I think it is an important part of our management plan. Our 1-3 year olds are def. showing much better antler growth on the Double Down IMO they are growing lots of tweeners, kickers, and longer tines than we have seen in the past. Last year during the drought and this year as well. Ill get several pics up in about 10 minutes ..


----------



## broadonrod

We build folders of young bucks each year to watch their progress. Not being trophy class bucks yet they can be tough to remember so it makes it a little easier. The ones that have special characteristics like tines between tines, bumps on tines that could become kickers or forked brow tines for example all go in that folder and listed by their location to keep track of. Its not as fun looking through all the young bucks but it can be an important tool in aging years later. Here are a few bucks in the 2-3 year old range we have in the " watch these" folder for years to come. All of these bucks with a good feed program could IMO become very good deer.

Ill post more in a couple minutes.


----------



## broadonrod

few more 2-3 year olds


----------



## broadonrod

few more


----------



## FishingAggie

WOW! Lots of nice youngsters! I see what you mean about the extras/protein points. They are sprouting up everywhere! Thanks for the reply, Brett. I'm really excited to see the results!


----------



## broadonrod

FishingAggie said:


> WOW! Lots of nice youngsters! I see what you mean about the extras/protein points. They are sprouting up everywhere! Thanks for the reply, Brett. I'm really excited to see the results!


I'm exited to see your deer progress as well.. Feeding the Double Down deer feed year round is very important to us. The bucks that seem to eat the most seem to get the biggest. We do not shut down our feed during season and think cutting off free range deer from their supplemental food source during the season once the leaves have fallen and they are injured in the rut is a big mistake we made for years. Keep that in mind this season. The less time they need to recover from the winter drought and injury from the rut the faster I think they put on their head gear IMO. Not to mention the strength to avoid predators and infections from their wounds during the rut. Once we started feeding all year and switched to this feed our results have had us bouncing off the walls. 

Our older bucks are adding lots of inches as well.. Kickers, drops, mass, tines.. We have been seeing it all since we started feeding this stuff..

The buck on the left, 2 seasons ago was estimated to be a 130-135 8 point with a 1/2" kicker. Now he is an 18 point.  The buck on the right is a 3 year old buck I listed in the group of pics above. I think you will be happy with your feed FishingAggie ! :ac550:

Its that time!!!! Good luck my brother and have a great season!

Brett


----------



## jgale

Holy smokes! The buck above with the progress pictures is a stud for any age let alone 5! I would soil myself if that thing walked out in front of me lol


----------



## FishingAggie

Even the 1 yr olds look like they have some mass on them. I'm with you jgale - that 5 yr old above is a stud! I'm fired up!


----------



## broadonrod

A few progress pictures of a nice buck from June- August 2nd. He has 18 points now. Ill post his finished out pictures as soon as I get back to the ranch and pull the trail cam cards.


----------



## broadonrod

I still haven't checked any more trail cams just going through the the 3 cameras we set out last trip. Can't wait to get back down to the ranch to check more! Here is a young buck we are feeding Double Down but I think we will call him Doubled Up!  looking forward to seeing this young buck after he finishes out.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Time for you to head south and check cams. Let's get this season started right with some big buck pics.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Time for you to head south and check cams. Let's get this season started right with some big buck pics.


I'm ready! Just easing in here ... Lol
From what I've seen so far on the 3 feed stations we had cameras on we are very impressed again with the bucks this season. Only 65-70 stations left to check out lol. It's going to be a fun season for sure my brother! Can't wait to get back down and start scouting!

They are waiting in line to eat this stuff  some even look mad lol!


----------



## broadonrod

We didn't excpect this old guy to do this. We hoped he would is why we left him so long. We got several pics of him but no really good ones. This camera ran out of card and I don't have any pics of him past this date. This old man has been a 150-155 class deer for the last 5-6 years. He is a DD protein eating fool. Prob doesn't have a tooth in his head now. HE POPPED! Sorry for the rough pic but I took this picture off the screen with my phone last week and deleted it. Looking forward to seeing this old timer once he is finished growing. We think this is an older brother to the deer I took last year. Looks just like him and I think his g5s will end up scoring not sure yet. The right feed and age and anything can happen!


----------



## FishingAggie

Good Lawd! That's a good lookin' deer! Can't wait to see the pics when he gets done!


----------



## broadonrod

We are getting hit harder now than ever! Just came down to ranch to check a few things out and pull a couple Trail cam cards and the deer already emptied 2000 and 3000 lb feeders! Less than 2 weeks! Looked at a few pics last night and the bucks are looking incredible over all. We are filling feeders again today. Didn't excpect to see this much feed gone for sure but it's worth it when you start seeing 8year old 160s put on 25 and 30" ..


----------



## rudytail10

Where's the new pics brother. Wish I could have gone can't wait to see the progress 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Where's the new pics brother. Wish I could have gone can't wait to see the progress
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We are looking through a few now. I'm very happy with what we are seeing! The deer are hitting the feed hard. Harder than last month. It looks like a great year for sure.. Best deer we have ever seen overall. My hunters are getting pretty pumped. Looking forward to having you down again this year my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

3 6x6 low fence 5-6 year old bucks eat all my protein! Not sure what to do. Change feed? Shoot them suckers? I'm lost! Any help would be greatly apriciated! I was hoping for 7x7s I think these were 8 points and spikes to begin with its prob what's causing these little fellas to hang around everywhere. How do I get these guys to leave? I tried shutting down the double down deer feed but they just went to the next feeder over! What should we do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

i say build more feed stations. those are great deer!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> i say build more feed stations. those are great deer!


That was a campfire, SD card, cold drink endorsed post lol! 
I have 5 SD cards to go through.. I've made it 1/3 of the way through one. It's going to take a while and a couple more cold ones this week!

Thanks! Can't wait for season!


----------



## BigBuck

I will be glad to take care of that "problem" you have. Have .280 will travel!
Great bucks, As always!!!
BB


----------



## broadonrod

BigBuck said:


> I will be glad to take care of that "problem" you have. Have .280 will travel!
> Great bucks, As always!!!
> BB


Lol... Thanks my brother! It looks like a fun season ahead. We have a lot of old bucks to take and make room for the next generation. Several 10-12 year old bucks get a ride to the cleaning rack this year. Thanks again! Hope you have a great season!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Just filled a 2000lb feeder a week and a half ago and it's almost empty. Deer are still hammering the DD feed. Bucks are bulking up for the rut and the does are as healthy as I've ever seen. We feed year round so I hope they keep eating.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Just filled a 2000lb feeder a week and a half ago and it's almost empty. Deer are still hammering the DD feed. Bucks are bulking up for the rut and the does are as healthy as I've ever seen. We feed year round so I hope they keep eating.


Matt just topped us off yesterday.. They are hitting us hard as well.. 
I posted this video on our live hunting thread but forgot to post it here.. 
For those that didn't see it. Here is the video of our first 2 bucks taken on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease of the 2015-2016 deer season. 
Two low fence bucks over 200" taken during this years archery season.

These 2 South Texas free range bucks were at the protein feeders day and night. Both were the most regular bucks at these protein feeders. After feeding Double Down Deer Feed another year these bucks were estimated to have added 45-55" each. Both bucks field dressed 205 and 237.

Here is the video for those that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Came to the ranch just to tie up a few loose ends and decided to check on the feeders we filled at seasons end, I can't believe it but they are all about a thousand pounds down, the deer are back on the double down hardcore. We have been blessed with good rains and the brush looks great for this time of year so we weren't expecting to be going thru feed like this. I'm already pumped for next season who's with me!!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Came to the ranch just to tie up a few loose ends and decided to check on the feeders we filled at seasons end, I can't believe it but they are all about a thousand pounds down, the deer are back on the double down hardcore. We have been blessed with good rains and the brush looks great for this time of year so we weren't expecting to be going thru feed like this. I'm already pumped for next season who's with me!!!


They like that stuff don't they ... Joe just text and said he is hard at it! I can't wait to see what our bucks do on another year of DD! Give me a call Jimmy I'm back in town and yall be safe!

Here is a link to the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. We will be posting lots of pictures from this season.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Live from Joe feeding the deer


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

New Double Down Deer Feed Dealer! Uvalde Tx. Now has 28 tons of Double Down Deer Feed bagged and in stock. 
Several more new locations to post soon. 
Speer AG, LLC in Uvalde is Double Down Deer Feeds newest supplier!


----------



## RoadHunter

Do they plan to always keep it in stock in Uvalde or are they just testing the market there? Would possibly be interested in switching if they will always have plenty in stock.


----------



## broadonrod

RoadHunter said:


> Do they plan to always keep it in stock in Uvalde or are they just testing the market there? Would possibly be interested in switching if they will always have plenty in stock.


The should be a solid in stock location. Double Down Deer Feed is made to order. If ordering in large quantities I would give them a heads up. Our feed is usually made within 1-7 days of being delivered. We give DF&G a weeks notice when headed to the ranch. They are running their mill overtime right now from what I hear. We are talking now where they San Antonio location and a Zapota location . Speer AG is a big outfit I think they will continuously have feed in stock. Give them a call I believe the sales rep at Speer's name is Brad.

Brett


----------



## Bass/Bay

Anything in the works coming near the Beeville/Refugio area ?


----------



## broadonrod

Bass/Bay said:


> Anything in the works coming near the Beeville/Refugio area ?


Q outfitters in Tilden is probably the closest now. We had a guy from Victoria call today that is interested in being a dealer. We talk to a company in Refugio two weeks ago and have had no response back, we did just ship 18 tons to a Refugio ranch out of Dilley Feed & Grain this week.


----------



## chugbug1120

I am also switching over to Double Down, I have a high fenced place in the Hill Country and have been feeding Purina and Nutrina for about 10yrs and its time for a change. I have spoken to Jason since we do not have a distibutor in our area and I am hoping that he can work out something with Strutty's in Boerne, if not I will be traveling to Dilley once a month.


----------



## broadonrod

*New Double Down Deer Feed distributor!*



chugbug1120 said:


> I am also switching over to Double Down, I have a high fenced place in the Hill Country and have been feeding Purina and Nutrina for about 10yrs and its time for a change. I have spoken to Jason since we do not have a distibutor in our area and I am hoping that he can work out something with Strutty's in Boerne, if not I will be traveling to Dilley once a month.


Talking to a distributed in Del Rio now. Should know something on this soon.

For all the Refugio/Woodsboro area hunters good news! 
Double Down Deer Feed just added Woodsboro Farmers Co-Op to the dealer list. There has been a lot of hunters contact me about this area. They recieved their first 10 tons of DD today. For large orders please contact them in advance. 
More dealers to post soon.
For large bulk orders contact us at [email protected] 
Another 28 ton bulk order of Double Down just delivered to a King Ranch Pasture today!


----------



## broadonrod

Check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook! Daily updates and photos!

http://m.facebook.com/pages/Double-Down-Deer-Feed/390215467803256?ref=hl


----------



## Brute

What's up with all the bees loving double down also? I had them thick on it until a cold front came through.


----------



## broadonrod

*Best Deer Feed*



Brute said:


> What's up with all the bees loving double down also? I had them thick on it until a cold front came through.


They love the sweet stuff .. The deer do too!

New Double Down Deer Feed Dealer added to the list today! 
Del Rio Feed & Supply is our newest Double Down Deer Feed Distributor! 
We are excited to have them! 
See more at 
http://m.facebook.com/pages/Double-Down-Deer-Feed/390215467803256?ref=hl


----------



## afishinman14

Is the price per 50# bag the same at all locations?


----------



## broadonrod

afishinman14 said:


> Is the price per 50# bag the same at all locations?


The prices are different at most dealers do to freight expenses. Some of the dealers pick up their feed some have to have it delivered. 
We are putting together a couple of East Texas stores now. The problem is one stores freight is 150.00 a truck higher than the other do to truck route but is the same distance from the mill. Jason and Phillop at DF&G have been working hard on freight pricing. I'm just glad to see all these feed stores getting the DD for their customers.  I think Double Down is in 13 stores now through out Texas and one in Oklahoma.

Muy Grande Village just recieved another 24 tons also. Just a heads up on that. They are flying through the feed in Freer!

Prasek's in ElCampo just recieved another load. He is getting hit pretty fast too. If you are headed to the ranch to feed I would call the supplier in advance for large orders. I know Prasek had a pile of feed last week and one customer came in and bought it all he is restocked now.
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Muy Grande Freer Tx.*

24 tons bagged Double Down Deer Protein in stock Muy Grande Village.


----------



## Kyle 1974

broadonrod said:


> Talking to a distributed in Del Rio now. Should know something on this soon.
> 
> For all the Refugio/Woodsboro area hunters good news!
> Double Down Deer Feed just added Woodsboro Farmers Co-Op to the dealer list. There has been a lot of hunters contact me about this area. They recieved their first 10 tons of DD today. For large orders please contact them in advance.
> More dealers to post soon.
> For large bulk orders contact us at [email protected]
> Another 28 ton bulk order of Double Down just delivered to a King Ranch Pasture today!


Is that bulk or sacked in woodsboro?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Kyle 1974 said:


> Is that bulk or sacked in woodsboro?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


They are carrying bags but can arrange bulk deliveries. Just sent 19 tons to a ranch in Refugio 18 tons to another in the same area and 48 tons to the King Ranch bulk. They can get bulk deliveries to you. 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Short Double Down Deer Feed video.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=564850460339755&id=390215467803256


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK

broadonrod said:


> They are carrying bags but can arrange bulk deliveries. Just sent 19 tons to a ranch in Refugio 18 tons to another in the same area and 48 tons to the King Ranch bulk. They can get bulk deliveries to you.
> Thanks! Brett


Do you know approx. how much the 50 pound bags of Double Down are at Praseks and Woosboro Farmers Co-Op? Just curious as I pass by those stores when I go to my place.

Thanks,

Zak


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That is a great video! Can't wait for nxt year, going to be something special.


----------



## thomas78

$13.55 a bag in Del Rio for those of you in that area.


----------



## Cynoscion

Can someone please post a bag tag showing the guaranteed feed analysis for Double Down? Thanks


----------



## Main Frame 8

Cynoscion said:


> Can someone please post a bag tag showing the guaranteed feed analysis for Double Down? Thanks


 http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/product/

* Double Down Deer Feedâ„¢ 50lb Bag *

Double Down Deer Feedâ„¢ - Brett Holden's Protein of Choice - 50lb bag Feed analysis: Protein â€" 20% Fat â€" 3.5% Fiber â€" 6.5% â€¢	Peanuts are a cornerstone in this ration â€¢	Diamond V Yeast to aid in healthy rumen activity â€" translating in a deer efficiently utilizing each component of this ration (most bang for your buck). â€¢	Complete Vitamin and Mineral Package â€" We have developed this mineral package over the past 20 years and feel it provides healthy levels of both macro and micro ingredients that play a vital role in a healthy deer population, antler growth, and development. â€¢	No Least cost formulating - the feed you purchase in February will be the exact same feed that you buy in June. Commodity prices do not dictate our feed ingredients as quality is our main goal. â€¢	This is a Premium Supplemental Feed formulated and proven to grow big deer.


----------



## Cynoscion

Thanks. I got that but that info is not what I'm looking for. By law all shipped animal feed rations must have a guaranteed analysis showing ingredients, min and max levels of minerals, trace minerals and such. Most feeds even list in what forms these minerals are used in the feed building process. 
I am by no means trying to pick a fight. I simply want the information that I need to make an educated decision on which feed I should be feeding instead of a bunch of anecdotal evidence and over the top claims.


----------



## Cynoscion

Something similar to these:

http://www.purinamills.com/game-feed/products/deer/antlermax-deer-20/

http://www.lefeeds.com/Brochures/DeerBiFold.pdf

Anyone who has purchased bagged Double Down deer feed should have seen one of these. If you have, please take a pic with your phone and post it in this thread for comparison purposes.

Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

Here ya go. 
The tags are on the bags. 
The big difference is almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton IMO. No rice hulls and least cost rations. I've been reading the tags on all the feed for years. It's what the pellets are made of that has me feeding Double Down not the old mineral tag thing. I still think your going to see the content is higher than most or all where it's important. It also says " minimum" protein 20% .
If anyone has any questions I'll do my best to answer them or send you to the guys that can. 
I wouldn't be feeding Double Down to our deer if I didn't think it was the best deer feed on the market. It's done incredible things for our lease IMO.

Also once again Double Down Deer Feed is not made to feed to pen deer. It is a supplemental feed for wild deer.

Thanks Brett
http://doubledowndeerfeed.com
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chugbug1120

I have tried my hardest to get Struttys in Boerne to carry Double Down and they have baulked on the opportunity I Guess. We have no distributor in the hill country area, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cynoscion

broadonrod said:


> Here ya go.
> The tags are on the bags.
> The big difference is almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton IMO. No rice hulls and least cost rations. I've been reading the tags on all the feed for years. It's what the pellets are made of that has me feeding Double Down not the old mineral tag thing. I still think your going to see the content is higher than most or all where it's important. It also says " minimum" protein 20% .
> If anyone has any questions I'll do my best to answer them or send you to the guys that can.
> I wouldn't be feeding Double Down to our deer if I didn't think it was the best deer feed on the market. It's done incredible things for our lease IMO.
> Also once again Double Down Deer Feed is not made to feed to pen deer. It is a supplemental feed for wild deer.
> 
> Thanks Brett
> http://doubledowndeerfeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> Great! Thanks Brett


You bet! Enjoyed the talk my brother!

Brett 
Check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook! 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## az2323

*DD*

I saw the results for myself when I had the privilege of spending 3 days at the Holden Roofing Pasture lease this past January, with my wife and son, and the results are phenomenal. The proof is in the puddin'! I've been fortunate enough to guide on a few high fenced ranches, and have never seen soo many healthy, quality bucks running around, post rut, in my life. And the Holden Roofing Pasture is low fenced, free range!
Hey Brett, I hope you and the Family are doing well my brother. Is that Baby Giant in the photo on the content tag?
Also, I've been trying to contact Jason and Phillip at DF&G to see if they would contact Ag-Med in Goliad to start carrying DD. I'm having to drive to Shiner to get it....but its worth it because they are crushing it right now!


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> I saw the results for myself when I had the privilege of spending 3 days at the Holden Roofing Pasture lease this past January, with my wife and son, and the results are phenomenal. The proof is in the puddin'! I've been fortunate enough to guide on a few high fenced ranches, and have never seen soo many healthy, quality bucks running around, post rut, in my life. And the Holden Roofing Pasture is low fenced, free range!
> Hey Brett, I hope you and the Family are doing well my brother. Is that Baby Giant in the photo on the content tag?
> Also, I've been trying to contact Jason and Phillip at DF&G to see if they would contact Ag-Med in Goliad to start carrying DD. I'm having to drive to Shiner to get it....but its worth it because they are crushing it right now!


Thanks a million for the kind words. Get me a phone number and contact name for your local feed store and I will get them in as a Double Down Deer Feed dealer .. We are adding a few more dealers soon. Jason and Phillip have been working overtime for sure. I talked to Phillip at 10:30 last night and he was at the feed mill running DD still. I'm guessing they are pumping out around 200 tons a week right now so I'm sure they are backed up getting to distributors calls. I'm taking a lot of the calls my self helping with over flow.

Also, no that's not Baby Giant lol.. I think they may be related though.. I think BG wil be a better buck than that one once he matures and keeps eating the right stuff .. 
Thanks for the reply and kind words again.. 
Here is Baby Giant! Can't wait to see what he turns into over the next couple of seasons! 
Brett


----------



## smokin lures

YAKATTACK-ZAK said:


> Do you know approx. how much the 50 pound bags of Double Down are at Praseks and Woosboro Farmers Co-Op? Just curious as I pass by those stores when I go to my place.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I just called praseks and was quoated $15.95.00 per bag.
> I'm going to fill my protein feeder but was also wondering if anyone has tried running it through a corn feeder and how that worked out, this would be a 12 volt high volume spinner.


----------



## az2323

*DD*

Thanks Brett.
Here is the contact info for the feed store in Goliad: Ag-Med Feed & Supply(361) 645-2990
Take Care and God Bless my Brother and hope to see y'all next deer season.

Abe

One of my favorite pics from your turtle blind of this old guy.


----------



## thomas78

Wonder if we could get Wheelers to have a go with it? We didn't have an issue getting it into Del Rio Feed but would be nice to haul some from the San Antonio area and not have to rely on a drive to Del Rio from the ranch. Keep me posted if hear of somebody out that way stocking it.



chugbug1120 said:


> I have tried my hardest to get Struttys in Boerne to carry Double Down and they have baulked on the opportunity I Guess. We have no distributor in the hill country area, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Rumor has it that a store on interstate 10 in Seguin is going to start carrying double down feed. This is great news to me and I'm sure anyone else who uses I10 to get to their ranch. If anyone has more info on this please let me know!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Rumor has it that a store on interstate 10 in Seguin is going to start carrying double down feed. This is great news to me and I'm sure anyone else who uses I10 to get to their ranch. If anyone has more info on this please let me know!


Yes Sr! Sorry for the late reply. Now Double Down Deer Feed is available to everyone headed down I-10! The Hill country and South Texas is covered for easy pick up now in Seguin Texas! 
D&D Texas Outfitters is the Newest Dealer! What an easy stop right on the interstate! You will still need to call in advance for larger orders and availability they should be receiving 10 tons today sometime to get started. 
Ask for Wade in the feed department and also ask on price breaks on larger orders. Double Down Deer Feed is super excited to finally be able to service the hunters on the I-10 route!

We have had uncountable emails and Facebook request for a dealer in this area for pick ups this should make it pretty easy for a lot of hunters wanting The Custom Double Down Deer Feed!

http://www.ddtexasoutfitters.com/info/farm-ranch-supplies

Wade in feed department 830-379-7340


----------



## thomas78

Great News!


----------



## broadonrod

thomas78 said:


> Great News!


Yes sir! That I-10 location is going to be nice! It's on the way to a lot of deer leases!

See dealer map locations at www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
We will be adding new Double Down Deer Feed Dealers soon!


----------



## Brute

az2323 said:


> Thanks Brett.
> Here is the contact info for the feed store in Goliad: Ag-Med Feed & Supply(361) 645-2990
> Take Care and God Bless my Brother and hope to see y'all next deer season.
> 
> Abe
> 
> One of my favorite pics from your turtle blind of this old guy.


I was just asking the ag-med people to track it down last week also. Im having to go to Tilden or Shiner to get it now. Both are an hour and a half or so.


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like there will be Double Down Deer Feed dealers in Palestine and Fredericksburg Tx by the end of the week! Just got wind of it today! 

I'll post the dealer names and contact info ASAP. 

Check out the mass on this low fence shed found yesterday! Matt Hammond sent me this picture.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another massive DD shed Matt Hammond just sent me found today.


----------



## chugbug1120

That is great news, I hope you can find someone soon off IH10 west towards Boerne to carry Double Down


----------



## broadonrod

chugbug1120 said:


> That is great news, I hope you can find someone soon off IH10 west towards Boerne to carry Double Down


Working on it! Thanks..

Here is the Newest Double Down Deer Feed Dealer! 
They should have DD Friday! 
Call first for large orders to make sure they have it in stock. With all the request for DD from this area they may run out fast. Give them a day or two notice for large orders please.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

didn't get very much of that last rain, only about an 1/2 inch. deer are still hitting the DD hard. as of right now about 80% of the bucks have shed their antlers so I'm really looking forward to this next trip and finding some giant sheds.


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed giveaway on Facebook. 
Check it out and enter to win 500 lbs of Double Down Deer Feed!

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed is now available in Brackettville Texas! Check out the newest Double Down Deer Feed dealer, Kenney County Wool and Mohair!


----------



## broadonrod

Peggy's Circle V in Carrizo Springs just received another 15 tons of Double Down Deer Feed today and is ready for pick ups or delivery! 
D&D our new dealer on I-10 in Seguin Texas is getting another 22 tons of Double Down Deer Feed in stock tomorrow! They ran out FAST! 

March was a huge month for Double Down Deer Feed! I think DF&G Wildlife Supply out of Dilley managed to distribute around 1,000,000 pounds of Double Down Deer feed for the month of March alone! 
Phillip and Jason with DF&G have worked very hard to keep the orders on a roll and keep the DD customers happy! 
Thank you to all of our Double Down Customers! I can't wait to see some deer progression photos this summer!


----------



## Screeminreel

> Looks like there will be Double Down Deer Feed dealers in Palestine/QUOTE]
> 
> Had a long talk with him Sunday. He should be going to pick it up this Sat.
> 
> If you're interested get in touch with them.


----------



## broadonrod

Screeminreel said:


> Looks like there will be Double Down Deer Feed dealers in Palestine/QUOTE]
> 
> Had a long talk with him Sunday. He should be going to pick it up this Sat.
> 
> If you're interested get in touch with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update! We are getting a lot of emails from that area. I think it's going to be a great location. Also Double Down is being delivered to Kirbyville "Country Feed" ask for Randy! He called us and said he has received so many East Texas Deer Hunter calls wanting DD he needed the delivery fast! He even has a few folks from Louisiana committed to pick up a few tons and try it there! The DD will be there tomorrow! I'll get Palestine Posted as soon as their feed arrives as well!
> Thanks again my brother! We will have the DD avail for your deer soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

*Best deer feed video*

Video of a few bucks. 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=593635970794537&id=390215467803256


----------



## chugbug1120

Strutty's in Boerne is now carrying Double Down, I received my first ton yesterday.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

everyone i have talked to that has made the switch to double down has been super pleased with the feed and how the deer have taken to it. can't wait to start seeing some pics of growing bucks, the antlers are growing fast!


----------



## broadonrod

chugbug1120 said:


> Strutty's in Boerne is now carrying Double Down, I received my first ton yesterday.


Thanks for the post! Strutty's is the newest Double Down Deer Feed Dealer. 
Make sure you contact them in advance for large orders. They have 2 locations.

More dealers in the process I'll get them posted as soon as they receive the DD feed shipments. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

The bucks are starting to grow! I think he is going to have some big brow tines!
Filling feeders now.


----------



## chugbug1120

Yes Sir, My Deer are hitting the protein feeders faster than I have ever seen them, I just recently switched over to DD after 10 years of another protein feed. I looked at recent game camera pictures and I was amazed at the numbers of deer waiting their turn at the protein feeders.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

going to the ranch sunday to fill feeders and check game cams. I'm hoping to have a giant in the making in my pics but we will see. the deer have been destroying the DD so far so I'm anxious to see how everything looks. ill post pics when i get back.


----------



## broadonrod

chugbug1120 said:


> Yes Sir, My Deer are hitting the protein feeders faster than I have ever seen them, I just recently switched over to DD after 10 years of another protein feed. I looked at recent game camera pictures and I was amazed at the numbers of deer waiting their turn at the protein feeders.


Very nice. Thanks for the report. I look forward to hearing how your bucks progress now that you switched over. I think you will be surprised.

Check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook we are fixing to start sharing a lot of progression pictures from customers and our place now that the deer are stacking on the inches. Here is our latest post and link to the page. 
Thanks again for the update!

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## chugbug1120

my son pulled camera chips today from the feed pens and after viewing he called me immediately and said " Dad is it possible for bucks to put 10 inches of antler on in only 5 days" I will have to look at the camera chips when I get home, but from what I have seen so far in the antler growth I would not be surprised. DD does the body good!


----------



## broadonrod

chugbug1120 said:


> my son pulled camera chips today from the feed pens and after viewing he called me immediately and said " Dad is it possible for bucks to put 10 inches of antler on in only 5 days" I will have to look at the camera chips when I get home, but from what I have seen so far in the antler growth I would not be surprised. DD does the body good!


Very cool to hear! We are seeing the same. Lots and lots of Mass so far. Tines are coming on now at our place. I'm glad to hear more great reports. I think you are going to be very surprised. We are seeing lots of unusual trash as well. Nothing to crazy yet but lots and lots of kickers starting to grow. The deer are super heavy. The body weights are through the roof. Our feeders are getting filled again Sunday. We are filling every 2 weeks now. They are crushing the feed. Our deer ate more last month than ever in the history on our lease. 
Good to hear! Thanks again for the Double Down Deer Feed report!


----------



## chugbug1120

Here come the tines, I have been watching the beams grow out along with incredible mass and within a couple of days the beams are now covered in tines. I have seen a noticeable increase in the average spread and mass from years past. I have also continued to notice an increase in the consumption rate, even with this spring and summer being very wet and green.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Average cost per 50lb bag? Not asking for a quote, just an average by ton, 2 tons, 10 tons, etc. that can be expected with obvious fluctuation based on volume / location. 

Let me say again,...........................AVERAGE............not a lock down quote.


----------



## chugbug1120

I pay $14.00 per bag, I buy a ton at a time at $560.00 . I could save about a $1.50 per bag if I drove to Dilly to pick it up, but it is not covenant for me to drive that far once a week and the gas cost to drive there and back would eat up my savings.


----------



## Main Frame 8

chugbug1120 said:


> I pay $14.00 per bag, I buy a ton at a time at $560.00 . I could save about a $1.50 per bag if I drove to Dilly to pick it up, but it is not covenant for me to drive that far once a week and the gas cost to drive there and back would eat up my savings.


 Thanks.


----------



## JMAKO

We had a lot of growth on some in June on DD! This is the same buck.


----------



## chugbug1120

I have a bunch of new pictures, but having problems getting them to post!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

i do too, but i can't figure out how to post them either.


----------



## 2GemsRanch

We are paying at least 14 per bag. We usually pick up 4 tons at a time. Freer. You say you have it delivered for 14? Why so high in freer???


----------



## hjm

2GemsRanch said:


> We are paying at least 14 per bag. We usually pick up 4 tons at a time. Freer. You say you have it delivered for 14? Why so high in freer???


I have been buying DD in freer also and noticed it is higher than most places. It could be because of the location. A lot of hunters go through Freer to get to their leases so demand is high which allows them to charge a little more. In my opinion $14 a bag is not outrageous compared to the product.


----------



## railbird

*A few double down progress pics*

This deer has looks like it's going to jump this year.


----------



## railbird

New look!


----------



## railbird

Cotton seed has their attention as well.


----------



## Richard P

Isnt DD full of cotton seed? Nice bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> Cotton seed has their attention as well.


Nice looking bucks!



Richard P said:


> Isnt DD full of cotton seed? Nice bucks.


Somewhere around 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton is put into the Double Down feed blend. Jason or Phillip at DF&G Wildlife Supply in Dilley could give the exact amount. 
Our bucks are looking better than we ever dreamed of this year. I'm getting exited about deer season already!


----------



## railbird

I like have cotton seed and double down at protein feed stations. Deer can eat cotton seed while waiting on the chance to get protein from the tubes. We see consumption of cotton seed 3 times higher at or dd stations as compared to cotton seed only stations.


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> I like have cotton seed and double down at protein feed stations. Deer can eat cotton seed while waiting on the chance to get protein from the tubes. We see consumption of cotton seed 3 times higher at or dd stations as compared to cotton seed only stations.


We do the same. 200-300 lbs of cottonseed at each 2000-3000 lb DD feed station on average. Our deer are eating about 100-150 lbs of our cotton seed per month per every 3000 lbs of protein. The closer the station is to water the more they eat. 
Here is a nice young up and comer that is stacking on some inches. He still has a month of growing and is bigger than he was last year by a long shot. Matt said we haven't had any rain in a month. It's dry and the bucks are hammering the feed. Ive been out of the country for a month or so. Looking forward to seeing some of the deer they are showing me on trail cam in person! 
Lots of droptines this year Matt is telling me!


----------



## finz

Good looking buck Bret


----------



## Richard P

broadonrod said:


> Nice looking bucks!
> 
> Somewhere around 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton is put into the Double Down feed blend. Jason or Phillip at DF&G Wildlife Supply in Dilley could give the exact amount.
> Our bucks are looking better than we ever dreamed of this year. I'm getting exited about deer season already!





railbird said:


> I like have cotton seed and double down at protein feed stations. Deer can eat cotton seed while waiting on the chance to get protein from the tubes. We see consumption of cotton seed 3 times higher at or dd stations as compared to cotton seed only stations.


Curious as to why you would still want cottonseed at the feed pens if DD is already full of it? Seems redundant to me.:question:


----------



## broadonrod

Richard P said:


> Curious as to why you would still want cottonseed at the feed pens if DD is already full of it? Seems redundant to me.:question:


Our deer like it..we feed a very small percentage of cottonseed compared to protein. They don't eat much so since they like it and being lowfence we feed a little at many of our feed stations.
They usually don't eat but about 1/2-3/4 a basket per month.
They are inhaling the DD now.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

big mfers everywhere, double down


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> big mfers everywhere, double down


Ya think! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Good looking buck Bret


Thanks! The few TC pics I've seen are looking great. Can't wait for season..


----------



## railbird

New arrival. First trash showing up. Second season of DD.


----------



## railbird

A few more


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> A few more


Looks like that one Buck could be a 10x5 at least now! Still a month to grow! 
Nice!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> big mfers everywhere, double down


I know your hiding some!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

going to feed this sunday and will pull cards then. I'm expecting to see some true double down low fence monsters. its only been 2 weeks and i know feeders will be close to empty. the deer have absolutely destroyed the feed this spring and summer and the body conditions and head gear are nothing less than amazing. i can't wait for the holden roofing nunley chittim thread to get started, it means deer season is coming soon. I'm ready!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> going to feed this sunday and will pull cards then. I'm expecting to see some true double down low fence monsters. its only been 2 weeks and i know feeders will be close to empty. the deer have absolutely destroyed the feed this spring and summer and the body conditions and head gear are nothing less than amazing. i can't wait for the holden roofing nunley chittim thread to get started, it means deer season is coming soon. I'm ready!


Hearing exactly what we hoped and expected to hear from Double Down customer!
Here is one that came in yesterday. The ranches feeding year round are really sending in some big deer pictures. Lots of mass!

I'm seeing the same. Lots I trash, drops and mass.

Here is the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page with regular updates and progress reports from customers and lots of pictures.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> going to feed this sunday and will pull cards then. I'm expecting to see some true double down low fence monsters. its only been 2 weeks and i know feeders will be close to empty. the deer have absolutely destroyed the feed this spring and summer and the body conditions and head gear are nothing less than amazing. i can't wait for the holden roofing nunley chittim thread to get started, it means deer season is coming soon. I'm ready!


It's coming Jimmie. Just looking through some TC pics. 3 cameras out 36 blind locations, 3 stands with cameras .... 3-200s... 5 more estimated over 190"! " lowfence" no DMP, no biologist,no MLD, no introduced genetics, Must be the rain ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½... Oh we haven't had a drop I know of since May. Maybe it's the feed' who knows. We are pumped. We are going to focus on old bucks this year. Like 10-12 year olds.. Building monsters... We are going to try and take out some of the ancient bucks this season. It looks like many of our old 150 /160 class bucks are pushing 170-90s. I never dream of seeing deer like this. I never thought feed was that important and now I am realizing how important it is. Feeding double down year round has been a game changer on our place .
We have many decisions to make this year in our plan and we have to keep them on our side of the fence:/..that's the hard part. The feed and patients makes it easy to grow monsters. Keeping them in is tough. Just have to keep them on our side and let them get old! 
No rain = more custom Double Down Deer Feed = watch this sh#t! I'm in shock myself this season! 
Looking forward to seeing more Double Down south Texas Bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice buck that popped "a little". This is a young buck that added lots of inches. He's liking the DD!
I'll post some older bucks on our Facebook page. They seem to look pretty healthy too í ½í¸‰...


----------



## broadonrod

What tha?? #doubledown!


----------



## rudytail10

*WOW*

Man what studs! I can't wait to see some more pics. Last year was amazing what the deer did on Double Down didn't think you could improve on last year. But from the looks of things I say your going to blow last year out of the water. No rain in months and the deer look fantastic! With still a month of growing time this year looks to be epic. Just goes to show you feeding Double Down year round and letting your deer get some age on them works! Going to be hard to take out those older deer this year from the looks of things the older the better. Hard to believe that 10-12 year olds are popping like they are. Simply amazing! Thanks for the opportunity to be apart of this. Seeing your hard work payoff over the last 5yrs has been a blast. Most would not believe that feed is that important but I am sold. Seeing what Double Down has done over the last few years is Incredible. Not just in antler growth but overall health of the deer herd on the ranch. I know how hard you have been working to achieve this. Countless hours and sleepless nights. My hats off to you my brother what you and the guys you have on the ranch have done what most people said was impossible. 100% NATIVE DEER, NO MLD, LOW FENCE MONSTERS!!!!!! Keep up the great work and keep the pics coming. Looking forward to seeing you at the ranch again this year.


----------



## railbird

This deer is the best deer we have seen on the ranch. We are seeing more non typical deer than ever. These deer are pretty special for our ranch. A1000 acre low fence ranch with good neighbors. We see our deer eating lots of cotton seed near our protein stations while they wait for their turn on the protein station. If I could afford 2 feeders at each stations, I could switch over to year round protein with no cotton seed supplement.


----------



## railbird

Nice to have 2 deer of this quality.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

those are all great pics, keep em coming. this season could be one of the best ever, at least it seems that way from the pics i see from everyone i know thats using DD.


----------



## broadonrod

Great looking deer railbird! 

So Jimmie... What do you think this L-F-DD youngster is looking at.. I think it's time for him to leave and find another feeder! Lol.. ðŸ˜œ
!troll!!troll!!troll!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

there is a monster out there making him nervous! thats what young bucks that are on DD can look like. future low fence giant.


----------



## Lovin'Laura

*DD*



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> going to feed this sunday and will pull cards then. I'm expecting to see some true double down low fence monsters. its only been 2 weeks and i know feeders will be close to empty. the deer have absolutely destroyed the feed this spring and summer and the body conditions and head gear are nothing less than amazing. i can't wait for the holden roofing nunley chittim thread to get started, it means deer season is coming soon. I'm ready!


My lease is in deep East Texas and I have 4 bucks and 3 does coming to the DD feeders like clockwork. Spring and early summer saw them consume about 50 lb per day, every day. But, the last few times that amount is going down even though the same seven deer come each day. Yesterday I refilled the feeders after 16 days and put in just 350 pounds which comes to 22 lbs per day. The deer are in great shape and huge horns. Is this normal? I have been feeding DD since December.

LL


----------



## broadonrod

Don't know about others but our consumption rate fluctuates. Double Down is a supplement feed. Our deer just seem to like it more than anything we have ever offered them in the past. We have also seen a very steady progress in our antlers and body weights. The past 3 month during the antler growing stage we have had very dry conditions and the deer have really been hitting the feed hard. Almost double from earlier in the year. It could be your range conditions. 
Many won't agree but I feel the dry years on our place produce the best bucks. We are seeing that now again this year. We have with out question our best bucks overall this year compared to all years in the past and have only put cameras on 5 feed stations out of 74. Our doe are also steadily hitting the protein. Could be the fact they have more to eat do to the rain you have received in East Texas. Feeding year round through deer season has help our deer a lot IMO. I also feel it helps keep our deer in our pasture. Im glad to hear your bucks are growing big antlers. I'm hearing a lot of that from DD customers. This is going to be an exciting season. If you ever have any questions I can help with feel free to PM me. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here you go Jimmie.. Seeing any mass at your feeder?  I know you are...
I'm ready for season..


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> Nice to have 2 deer of this quality.


I like this one!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

the mass on that bucks is awesome!


----------



## BretE

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> going to the ranch sunday to fill feeders and check game cams. I'm hoping to have a giant in the making in my pics but we will see. the deer have been destroying the DD so far so I'm anxious to see how everything looks. ill post pics when i get back.


Post up some pics, let's see what ya got.......


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

my deer are actually eating more now than ever and they have eaten a ton all spring and summer. this is the time of year that deer will slow down on their feed consumption due to the heat but I'm not seeing it on our ranch and its over 100 degrees every day. bucks tend to stretch their legs so to speak this time of year and i see deer traveling 1 to 3 miles to other feed stations on the ranch and the feeders aren't empty. some could be moving for water but i think some do it because they are getting ready for breeding season and are checking out some of their breeding areas out. (i could be wrong but its just my opinion). I'm seeing new bucks almost daily and they are all really healthy and the antlers are absolutely amazing. the does have all pretty much had their fawns by now and they are still looking great and hammering the DD. everyone who reads my posts knows i am a believer in Double Down, it has truly made a difference in my deer. all of my friends that have started feeding DD are seeing the best deer in their deer hunting careers and are looking at bucks of a lifetime to harvest this season. seeing is believing and I'm seeing a lot of believers!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

BretE said:


> Post up some pics, let's see what ya got.......


i don't know how to post pics on 2cool from my laptop. sorry, i guess I'm not that smart lol. your welcome to look at my Facebook page and check some pics out. jimmie hammond from college station.


----------



## BretE

Sorry, don't do Facebook.....


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

BretE said:


> Sorry, don't do Facebook.....


pm me your phone number and i will text you some pics.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> my deer are actually eating more now than ever and they have eaten a ton all spring and summer. this is the time of year that deer will slow down on their feed consumption due to the heat but I'm not seeing it on our ranch and its over 100 degrees every day. bucks tend to stretch their legs so to speak this time of year and i see deer traveling 1 to 3 miles to other feed stations on the ranch and the feeders aren't empty. some could be moving for water but i think some do it because they are getting ready for breeding season and are checking out some of their breeding areas out. (i could be wrong but its just my opinion). I'm seeing new bucks almost daily and they are all really healthy and the antlers are absolutely amazing. the does have all pretty much had their fawns by now and they are still looking great and hammering the DD. everyone who reads my posts knows i am a believer in Double Down, it has truly made a difference in my deer. all of my friends that have started feeding DD are seeing the best deer in their deer hunting careers and are looking at bucks of a lifetime to harvest this season. seeing is believing and I'm seeing a lot of believers!


You have a few on here. 
I'm ready to see some of your monsters! When are you going back to check your cameras? 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

might try to make a run early next week depending on the weather. I've been seeing a lot of storms in south texas but they all seem to miss my lease and we really could use the rain. ponds are drying fast with days of up to 106 degrees.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> might try to make a run early next week depending on the weather. I've been seeing a lot of storms in south texas but they all seem to miss my lease and we really could use the rain. ponds are drying fast with days of up to 106 degrees.


One of Monica's bucks. This buck was targeted as a cull last year but managed to avoid the management hunters. That would have been a mistake! Lots of growing to do and he's better than he was last year by far.


----------



## finz

Wow, lucky he got away last season!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

it would be hard to cull anything seeing that


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Wow, lucky he got away last season!!


This is exactly how we learned about age. Deer eluding us for a year or 2 then sticking their heads in the protein tubes more do to a lack of teeth. 
Some explode some don't. We are seeing more pop than not though that is for sure.

Jimmie your right. It gets harder to choose what deer to take out every year. We have seen some unbelievable jumps. Not all of them but many have blown my mind. 
Probably 3/4 of the deer we take as trophies would have been culled on any ranch I ever hunted on. The right feed and age has taken the top 2 places in our management plan. Opportunity and more deer per acre has shown to be the best plan for our lease. You never know what a deer could turn into. Ive seen that first hand culling "can" do more damage than good if not done properly.


----------



## railbird

*Would like age advise*

I'm curious about these 3 deer. I never get any pictures during the day and they are hard to find during the season to get a good look at them. How old are these bucks. The clean framed 11 was 140 last year and looks to be mature, that's all I have on him. I don't recognize the other deer from last year.


----------



## railbird

Second deer


----------



## railbird

3rd deer


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> 3rd deer


Good looking bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

The bucks are hammering the feed. It's almost time.


----------



## broadonrod

Standing room only at this feed station!


----------



## finz

Awesome buddy, I was wondering when would start seeing some pics from you again!! Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome buddy, I was wondering when would start seeing some pics from you again!! Thanks!


Thanks... I'll prob start a season thread here again soon. 
We are fixing to start posting lots of pictures on Double Down Deer Feed Facebook as well. This year has been pretty incredible . The few cameras we did set out have shown well above our average antlers growth. I have three cameras out on 3 feed stations now. I have never seen the quality of deer that we have seen so far this year on those three cameras. I'm really excited. 
Even with the extreme drought May-July at our lease the bucks look incredible. I can't wait to get back to the ranch. Give me a heads up if you want to come down and have a few cold ones and film some deer. 
This year is going to be insane. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## finz

Man I would love to!! I will shoot you a text in a couple days!! Thanks a million!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Man I would love to!! I will shoot you a text in a couple days!! Thanks a million!!


Sounds like a plan. Look forward to meeting you after all the years of talking here on the forum. We can always use scouts in the stands. Here are a couple of more pictures from the same feeder. I'll be posting our big boys in the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page first. Then I'll post sons of them on our season thread here.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Another picture from the same feed station. We have 74 feed stations total and have only run cameras on 3 of mine and 3 other hunters spots.
We are filling corn feeders this week.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett, just curious, since your really a few years in now on 100% on Double Down, I'm curious as to how many real true B&C bucks you think you have and what the increase has been each year. The pics this year from deer in velvet are amazing. I sure hope Monica gets a shot at her monster this year. I know you saw him early last year, but she never got a shot during rifle season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Sounds like a plan. Look forward to meeting you after all the years of talking here on the forum. We can always use scouts in the stands. Here are a couple of more pictures from the same feeder. I'll be posting our big boys in the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page first. Then I'll post sons of them on our season thread here.
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


Way awesome man, Thanks again will talk to you soon!!!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I've gotten to see a few of Bretts pics of his bucks from this season. i can't count the number of bucks I've seen with drops, kickers, forks and split brows. not to let the cat out of the bag but he has a ton of bucks that are 180" plus. once he gets the live thread going everyone will see just how many monsters he grew this season.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

broadonrod said:


> Another picture from the same feed station. We have 74 feed stations total and have only run cameras on 3 of mine and 3 other hunters spots.
> We are filling corn feeders this week.


that buck is amazing!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, just curious, since your really a few years in now on 100% on Double Down, I'm curious as to how many real true B&C bucks you think you have and what the increase has been each year. The pics this year from deer in velvet are amazing. I sure hope Monica gets a shot at her monster this year. I know you saw him early last year, but she never got a shot during rifle season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikey my 3 cameras and the other 3 lease members cameras we put out combined we have seen a lot of good deer. I hate to say how many true B&C bucks that would net "Book". It's more than I ever imagined. We saw more deer pop this year than last by far. I have been telling my hunters I like dry years better than rain years when feeding year round. I know most won't agree but it's the case on our lease. 
We estimate so far the 6 feed stations out of 74 we prob have 20 bucks that will gross 175 to 200s on Trail Cam from these stations. I'm sure some are traveling from other stations as well that we will see again when we move the cameras. 
I showed my pictures to WebbCoBuzz here on 2cool and some of the other hunters a week or so ago. They are seeing great bucks as well. Some of our young bucks have really surprised us this year. We are seeing some great typical youngsters. 
As WEbbCoBuzz said we have lots of drops this year. I have 10 at my 3 stations so far on camera with droptines. Last year these 3 stations had 2-3 with drops so it's exciting for sure! 
I hope to get you down to the lease this year Mikey! Bring that video equipment, a bottle of campfire juice and come on!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> that buck is amazing!


Thanks! He's a nice up and comer..
Lots of potential!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Mikey my 3 cameras and the other 3 lease members cameras we put out combined we have seen a lot of good deer. I hate to say how many true B&C bucks that would net "Book". It's more than I ever imagined. We saw more deer pop this year than last by far. I have been telling my hunters I like dry years better than rain years when feeding year round. I know most won't agree but it's the case on our lease.
> We estimate so far the 6 feed stations out of 74 we prob have 20 bucks that will gross 175 to 200s on Trail Cam from these stations. I'm sure some are traveling from other stations as well that we will see again when we move the cameras.
> I showed my pictures to WebbCoBuzz here on 2cool and some of the other hunters a week or so ago. They are seeing great bucks as well. Some of our young bucks have really surprised us this year. We are seeing some great typical youngsters.
> As WEbbCoBuzz said we have lots of drops this year. I have 10 at my 3 stations so far on camera with droptines. Last year these 3 stations had 2-3 with drops so it's exciting for sure!
> I hope to get you down to the lease this year Mikey! Bring that video equipment, a bottle of campfire juice and come on!


You had me at campfire juice.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> You had me at campfire juice.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big boys are on the move this eve. Live from one Double Down Deer Feed Station a couple minutes ago. Look at the body and head on this buck Mikey!


----------



## broadonrod

Not a great picture but another good buck showed up just at dark.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dadgum!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dadgum!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couple of new ones showed up at the protein feeder this morning Mikey.


----------



## finz

Mercy those are some Toads !! You guys are doing something really special, congrats again!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

that fork buck is a true south texas low fence giant!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Mercy those are some Toads !! You guys are doing something really special, congrats again!!


Thanks finz. I never thought feed could be so important and played such a roll in raising big deer. I used to feed the cheapest stuff I could buy. I even fed goat feed one year. I wish I would've known 10 years ago what we have figured out now about how important feed really is. 
Here is a buck that just walked in this evening. He is from the next feeder over and I recognize him from the last three seasons. The buck in the back I don't know which buck he is. He is also a new one I believed that just show up to this feed station. He looks big. I hope to get another picture of him tonight . I'm thinking one of our feeders ran out and these 2 bucks are showing up here to eat. These live cameras are really neat. 
I can't tell much about the buck in the front left other than I do recognize his frame and know him from last year. There is no question he has exploded. The year before last he was an eight point last year he was a 10 point and now I can see that he has an extra point on his left but that's all I can tell and his beams have gotten very long and he is gotten much wider. Looks like he has gained a ton of mass as well! 
I never dreamed of having bucks like this on a low fence ranch. 
I'm looking forward to finally meeting you and having you down this season get your camera ready! 
Here's a picture of the two new bucks that came in this evening.


----------



## finz

I am beyond excited!!! Those deer are stacking it on still!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gearman

That buck on the left looks like a big version of the deer Tyler shot last year. His right side and main beam look alike in the way the tines come in and the main beam goes out. He just has a lot more inches to him. That deer in the back is a stud!!


----------



## broadonrod

Finally made it to the ranch and looking at a few pictures. This is a nice young buck we will be posting some big ones on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. Cameras take the fun out of the hunt but it is fun looking at them.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice DD buck. These bucks have added a lot of inches . 
This is without question going to be our best year ever. I will start posting the big ones on our Facebook page this week


----------



## broadonrod

2300 pictures still to look at.... At this feed station. It's looking good so far.


----------



## broadonrod

I'm going to bed it's all about Joe now!
Joe says it must be something in the water.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

WOW,WOW,WOW !! Unbelievable pics brother, i cant wait to see whats in store for the season.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> WOW,WOW,WOW !! Unbelievable pics brother, i cant wait to see whats in store for the season.


Get ready to see some big boys! 
We have looked at cameras on 8 feed stations so far 65 stations still to look at. 
Some very nice bucks popping up on camera.. This buck added a lot! We guessed him 145" last year. 
I love dry years when they stick their heads in the feed! Amazing things can happen in drought years with the right feed .


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Im so excited, I Feel Like a crackhead checking these post so much now to see if you've put up a new pic.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Im so excited, I Feel Like a crackhead checking these post so much now to see if you've put up a new pic.


This deer popped! 
Added it all was about 140 last year. You remember this short tine 9 point ? 
How about that mass.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

thats the short tined 9pt ? unbelievable, he did more than pop brother... he freaking EXPLODED!!


----------



## finz

Oh my that is unreal!!


----------



## broadonrod

It's hot in South Texas. Bucks are moving at night. 
You can see what time they are hitting the protein in these pictures from last couple of nights. 
These live TC pics are fun to watch from home.
I'll start our season thread soon.


----------



## broadonrod

See time.


----------



## broadonrod

One more from last night at this feed station. Some young bucks haven't rubbed their velvet yet but many have started as you can see.


----------



## HookIt

Can't wait for this years thread Mr. Holden.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Ready for the live thread to start :work: going to be a fun and exciting year.


----------



## broadonrod

HookIt said:


> Can't wait for this years thread Mr. Holden.


Ill get it going soon! Thanks! 


southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Ready for the live thread to start :work: going to be a fun and exciting year.


I'm excited my self! We have these live pictures coming to us steadily. This protein station is producing some nice bucks. This buck just showed up tonight. The deer look like they have exploded once again this year over all. 
Looking at all the angles of this buck he appears to have 17 storable points. 
6 brow tines, 2 small kickers and a drop tine. He will prob be passed another year do to him being deep in the ranch and if he is the buck I think he is I'm guessing him 7 years old. What a great looking deer seeing bucks blow up like this is going to make for and exciting season. 
I can't wait to move this camera to the next feeder over but new bucks keep showing up.
Year round Double Down! I'm loving this feed! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more just showed up. They are hungry for it being so green .


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic real time.. I'm going to hit the sack.


----------



## broadonrod

I guess the guys filled us up with DD today. Caught on camera.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

a feed wagon sure is nice when you are feeding a lot of spots and the deer are hammering the double down. it was a total necessity for us this spring and summer to keep up with the feed consumption. i thought the feeding would slow down a little around this time but the deer are eating more than ever. they are putting on the weight fast for the upcoming rut, does are as healthy as can be too even the ones with twins. its good to feed year round if you can but if you are on a tight budget you should still try and feed through october and give your deer the best body condition possible for the winter. its going to be a great season and we are seeing some exceptional deer. i hope everyone has a safe and blessed season!


----------



## broadonrod

Our bucks are heavy weights again this year. 
Average body weights last year were 200-210 dressed. Our biggest last year weighed 237 field dressed. 
This old buck came into the feeder last night. He has packed on the pounds for a buck that is prob lacking teeth. Year round feeding has made a difference in our place for sure. For years our average body weights were 160 to 180 dressed and occasional big one but that was our average.


----------



## finz

This amazing, so much time out in field and studying the herd!! You guys have it going on!!! CONGRATS!! I know a few people that are feeding DD feed( they don't do the internet) and the pics they have shared with me personally are unreal as far as antler and body weight jumps from the last two years go!! Thanks again for sharing !!


----------



## chugbug1120

This was our first year to feed DD after switching from another protein that we have fed for 10 years. We are located in Bandera County and all our deer in HF are native. I immediately noticed a tremendous increase in consumption, I was feeding twice as much per month than in years past. When the bucks began to grow out their antlers with visible definition of what to expect, I noticed that the mass increase was very noticeable as was the body weight. I also noticed on some of the more mature bucks that the addition of stickers and kickers were showing up. I am very happy with the result. I am also glad the Strutty's carried DD for me, Dilly is a pretty good drive from the hills of Bandera.


----------



## chugbug1120

I have tried posting some of our pictures, but I am not having any luck.


----------

